# Not Another Fvcking FelonE Log-Cruise 1



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes another fvcking FelonE log b1tches.

So just done 6 weeks on test/tren/mast and am now gonna cruise for a while and log it here.

Will be cruising on 125mg test a week for a minimum of 8 weeks.........stop fvcking laughing I CAN make it that long haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pics from today. Sitting at 14stone 1lb. Waist 34". D1ck...ginormous


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I'm gonna fvcking hit you, give me your address you logfiend.
> 
> P.s I'd cruise at a little higher, if I was you.


How much higher mate?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

This website is 30% your logs

30% tommys IIFYM

And 40% utter sh1te

Took me a while work them percentages out

I'm cruising atm too so may get a log up to compare n ****

A few weeks cruise a month or so of Dbol then just destroy **** with high test low Deca and Dbol around august

You cutting or bulking now? Never fckin know with you lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I cruise at 250mg and bloodwork stays okay, but a safe bet is around 175-200 would be alright! At least 150 tho!


250 a week? Thats basically a cycle!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I cruise at 250mg and bloodwork stays okay, but a safe bet is around 175-200 would be alright! At least 150 tho!


Yeah maybe I'll do 0.8ml then (200mg)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> This website is 30% your logs
> 
> 30% tommys IIFYM
> 
> ...


Read the title dipsh1t lol. Nah cruising for a while mate,need a break mentally and physically,been on a while now.

My logs are the bomb.com that's why lol


----------



## Nato23 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm reaaaaaaly tempted to cruise rather than come off. Last jab is on Friday then I'm off to Mexico for 10days, but when I get back a this post cycle/holiday depression will kick in and need to get back on it! Ha


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

I'm cruising too....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nato23 said:


> I'm reaaaaaaly tempted to cruise rather than come off. Last jab is on Friday then I'm off to Mexico for 10days, but when I get back a this post cycle/holiday depression will kick in and need to get back on it! Ha


Makes more sense if you ask me. Rather than stressing your body getting your levels back up to just shut yourself down again.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> I'm cruising too....


On how much mate?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

If I cruise on 250mg of Sust every 8-10 days this usually give me a test range around 30-31. Which is the high end of normal.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yes another fvcking FelonE log b1tches.
> 
> So just done 6 weeks on test/tren/mast and am now gonna cruise for a while and log it here.
> 
> Will be cruising on 125mg test a week for a minimum of 8 weeks.........stop fvcking laughing I CAN make it that long haha.


FFS just change the website to FelonE muscle and have done with it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> If I cruise on 250mg of Sust every 8-10 days this usually give me a test range around 30-31. Which is the high end of normal.


Sounds good mate. How do you feel on it?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> FFS just change the website to FelonE muscle and have done with it


Need some fvcking muscle first lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Meet Captain FelonE, he might not fly a spaceship or appear in episodes of Star Trek but you can be damn sure he's still going to log everything


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Meet Captain FelonE' date=' he might not fly a spaceship or appear in episodes of Star Trek but you can be damn sure he's still going to log everything  [/quote']
> 
> Gonna start logging my morning sh1ts...........The Log Log


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Sounds good mate. How do you feel on it?


As the test from the blast dwindles I feel slightly tired. I just compensate with a double espresso before training. then after a few days I'm fine again. Have plenty of energy. Start with say every 9 days for a couple of weeks...see how you feel, reduce the time to a min a 7 days if needed.... But you shouldn't need to.

The object is just to maintain gains... And it does the job fine.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> As the test from the blast dwindles I feel slightly tired. I just compensate with a double espresso before training. then after a few days I'm fine again. Have plenty of energy. Start with say every 9 days for a couple of weeks...see how you feel, reduce the time to a min a 7 days if needed.... But you shouldn't need to.
> 
> The object is just to maintain gains... And it does the job fine.


Ideal. Thanks.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

No probs... Glad to assist :thumbup1:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Gonna start logging my morning sh1ts...........The Log Log


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh yeah I'll be using Apollo test for this cruise.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thought you had another 2 weeks left of cycle?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Thought you had another 2 weeks left of cycle?


I have but I've been ill for about 5 days,with cutting as well feel fvcking drained so gonna cruise and chill for a while mate.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I have but I've been ill for about 5 days,with cutting as well feel fvcking drained so gonna cruise and chill for a while mate.


Fair play mate probably the sensible thing to do

Although didn't think you done sensible. Should've banged it all in one week instead of 2 ;-). Only joking, enjoy your cruise


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Gonna start logging my morning sh1ts...........The Log Log


That's funny as F£ck that like :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Need some fvcking muscle first lol


There's one in your trousers mate, that's all the muscle you need


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> There's one in your trousers mate, that's all the muscle you need


It needs bulking lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I tried 250mg every 14 days and it felt a touch too little. I now jab 250mg every 10th day and I'm happy with that.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> It needs bulking lol


Can't help you there Paul :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I tried 250mg every 14 days and it felt a touch too little. I now jab 250mg every 10th day and I'm happy with that.


Good sh1t mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Can't help you there Paul :whistling:


Ignore the inbox I just sent you then


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Ignore the inbox I just sent you then


No chance I'm running out of w4nk material


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fake Nattys

Woke up at 4am came downstairs and crashed out at 7 until 8, feel knackered.

Not as bunged up as I have been the past week but fvcking cough is still doing my head in.

Training upper today.

Had 6 Weetabix so far,gonna have a shake in a min too.

Have a good one.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

2nd upper of the week done. Was a good session.




























Stoopid pump


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pancake time


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 2nd upper of the week done. Was a good session.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking thick solid tight

Strong stringer tan lines lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Looking thick solid tight
> 
> Strong stringer tan lines lol


Cheers mate.

Wore a vest out for 2 days and ended up multi coloured lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs boss was in the gym at the same time as me earlier when I was doing upper body,came over ar$elicking and sh1t. She just messaged me and said he said they call people like me 'meatheads' in the gym and I'm a poser loool.

I just messaged her back and said well he didn't say that to my face though did he the little poofter.

Next time I'm in there and he's there I'll say so I'm a poser and a meathead am I?........Bet his ar$e drops.


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

Arnt you ever at work ?!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Carllo said:


> Arnt you ever at work ?!


I work from home


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just nailed home made chips/fried eggs and beans with 4 bits of bread and butter.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> 2nd upper of the week done. Was a good session.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm struggling to see what muscle you trained? I'll get the magnifying glass...lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Just nailed home made chips/fried eggs and beans with 4 bits of bread and butter.





FelonE said:


> I work from home


Hmmmm sounds a bit suspect....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Hmmmm sounds a bit suspect....


Ask no questions.......lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> I'm struggling to see what muscle you trained? I'll get the magnifying glass...lol


Trained my ego today lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Mrs boss was in the gym at the same time as me earlier when I was doing upper body,came over ar$elicking and sh1t. She just messaged me and said he said they call people like me 'meatheads' in the gym and I'm a poser loool.
> 
> I just messaged her back and said well he didn't say that to my face though did he the little poofter.
> 
> Next time I'm in there and he's there I'll say so I'm a poser and a meathead am I?........Bet his ar$e drops.


Lol let him be a dick mate, he has to say it behind your back..


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Trained my ego today lol


Oh now I see it wow that is big haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Lol let him be a dick mate, he has to say it behind your back..


I bit my tongue for my Mrs sake but I'll just be a bigger poser now.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

What kind of spastic says stuff about someone.........to that someones bird!!? Muppet lol

Ar5erape him


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Oh now I see it wow that is big haha


That's what she said lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> That's what she said lol





FelonE said:


> I bit my tongue for my Mrs sake but I'll just be a bigger poser now.


Take a big black marker pen with you and ask him to do some reverse flys...then draw a big cock on his back and let him walk aroud the gym hahaha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Take a big black marker pen with you and ask him to do some reverse flys...then draw a big cock on his back and let him walk aroud the gym hahaha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> What kind of spastic says stuff about someone.........to that someones bird!!? Muppet lol
> 
> Ar5erape him


A jealous insecure little poofter. People get jealous because they haven't got the discipline or balls to do it themselves.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm enjoying the recent use of the word poofter


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm enjoying the recent use of the word poofter


Old school lol

Pillock is next


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate, always a good read in your journal


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> In mate, always a good read in your journal


I try to make them interesting for ya lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> A jealous insecure little poofter. People get jealous because they haven't got the discipline or balls to do it themselves.





FelonE said:


> Old school lol
> 
> Pillock is next





FelonE said:


>


Reps for Jesus! On the preacher bench ...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Mrs lad was away with the school on some overnighter last night so even though we're both ill made the most of it lol.

Took a Cialis to see what they're like,gave me a headache and that's about it haha. I get raging boners anyway so not a lot it could do for me anyway really,I was just curious.

Woke up at 5.30 this morning and had 330g low fat greek yoghurt and 50g oats.

2nd lower day of the week today and Mrs 2nd fullbody workout, she's only just recovered from Tuesday's one lol.

Gonna make a special effort to pose today cos that's how us 'meatheads' roll haha.


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning Fake Nattys
> 
> Woke up at 4am came downstairs and crashed out at 7 until 8, feel knackered.
> 
> ...


Any difference in the weetabix v porridge. Been porridge every morning for nearly a year but past month or so been using skimmed milk, so it ain't as creamy, dunno wether the milks the problem or the brekkie now ???

Was on 250 sus last year, just to keep things ticking over, can't fault it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cojocaru said:


> Any difference in the weetabix v porridge. Been porridge every morning for nearly a year but past month or so been using skimmed milk, so it ain't as creamy, dunno wether the milks the problem or the brekkie now ???
> 
> Was on 250 sus last year, just to keep things ticking over, can't fault it.


Gives me 42g protein with 500ml whole milk and around 117g carbs,27g fat and 896 calories. That's the Lidl own brand ones.


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Gives me 42g protein with 500ml whole milk and around 117g carbs,27g fat and 896 calories. That's the Lidl own brand ones.


Sounds good, where I work I can eat as much weetabix as possible cause it's always available, and obviously far superior than munching on pudding lol

just about to tuck into my porridge, I think I'll change back to semi skimmed, but also incorporate the weetabix at work instead of walking around hungry, which defeats the object.

Thanks for the back of the packet breakdown, interesting. :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cojocaru said:


> Sounds good, where I work I can eat as much weetabix as possible cause it's always available, and obviously far superior than munching on pudding lol
> 
> just about to tuck into my porridge, I think I'll change back to semi skimmed, but also incorporate the weetabix at work instead of walking around hungry, which defeats the object.
> 
> Thanks for the back of the packet breakdown, interesting. 1:


Go for it mate,user to eat porridge myself but it's fvcking boring lol.

No problem


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Posing pics needed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Posing pics needed


With the haters giving me evil looks in the background lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Follow him around taking pics very close to him then do the same lifts as him just twice as heavy just to be a cvnt lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Follow him around taking pics very close to him then do the same lifts as him just twice as heavy just to be a cvnt lol


He only does cardio lol


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

So how much test have you decided to do and how often? or is it the same as 1st post?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Andy0902 said:


> So how much test have you decided to do and how often? or is it the same as 1st post?


Think I've settled on 250mg every 10 days now


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Think I've settled on 250mg every 10 days now


Nice, is that just Test E? Do you bother with anything else like HCG?


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

If I remember rightly I just cruised and just tapered down and came off with no pct, and no problems, but didn't do another course so, different from yours obviously...the above was fine after a 10 week cycle...my trouble is dealing with consistency


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Cojocaru said:


> If I remember rightly I just cruised and just tapered down and came off with no pct, and no problems, but didn't do another course so, different from yours obviously...the above was fine after a 10 week cycle...my trouble is dealing with consistency


Cruising seems so tempting to me right now. :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Andy0902 said:


> Nice, is that just Test E? Do you bother with anything else like HCG?


Just test e mate,will have an ai incase too.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Andy0902 said:


> Cruising seems so tempting to me right now. :lol:


Makes more sense to me tbh


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

I look at it this way, it keeps you ticking over to next cycle or inhibits muscle loss. Wether you use an AI within the cruise is all dependent on your body and finding that happy medium, between dose and frequency.

Never done out of space heavy cycles, so I would cruise and taper to come off, but that's just my preference.

But your outcomes will only work if your diet is good, but we all know that anyway, right.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cojocaru said:


> I look at it this way, it keeps you ticking over to next cycle or inhibits muscle loss. Wether you use an AI within the cruise is all dependent on your body and finding that happy medium, between dose and frequency.
> 
> Never done out of space heavy cycles, so I would cruise and taper to come off, but that's just my preference.
> 
> But your outcomes will only work if your diet is good, but we all know that anyway, right.


Yep


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Old school lol
> 
> Pillock is next


Wazzock gotta be due a run out as well mate surely.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

spudsy said:


> Wazzock gotta be due a run out as well mate surely.


Don't forget twonk


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Verno said:


> Don't forget twonk


That's a bit harsh..... potty mouth.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Don't forget twonk


Prat


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Prat


Plonker


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Plonker


Twit


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Twit


Berk


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Berk


Dweeb


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Dweeb


Divot


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Come on fella's this is gonna end in tears... you'll rolling round in a heap on the floor if this carries on........ wallies !


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

I was only joking when I said create another journal ????????.

Another one to keep an eye on though ????


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Wish I could blast and cruise. But you know I work away and can't take gear with me, nowhere to jab for starters.


----------



## Fuark (Jun 27, 2014)

You're looking incredible compared to when i last saw you, been away from UKM for a while.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

the whole UK-M has started B&C lately hahaha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Late to the party but in my defence this is about the 50th journal lol
> 
> My cycle ends in few weeks and this makes me want to cruise instead of come off lol


Come on let's all cruise lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fuark said:


> You're looking incredible compared to when i last saw you, been away from UKM for a while.


Thank you mate. Definitely happier with how I look atm.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Thank you mate. Definitely happier with how I look atm.


your avi's looking great Paul :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

In mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In! You big wet píss flap!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> your avi's looking great Paul :thumbup1:
> 
> cheers shaun


Flattery will get you everywhere mate lol

Cheers Paul


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So spunk munchers,done my 2nd lower day of the week and Mrs done her 2nd fullbody.

Mrs did

Bench

Flyes

Pullups

Seated rows

Db shoulder press

Lat raises

Tricep pushdowns

Db curls

And we both did

Squats

Legpress

Leg ext

Great effort from her again and gave her an appetite which is what I want. Really pleased.

Nailed mine as usual lol.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> So spunk munchers,done my 2nd lower day of the week and Mrs done her 2nd fullbody.
> 
> Mrs did
> 
> ...


Surprised she's not dead at this rate!! lol good you giving her a proper induction


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Surprised she's not dead at this rate!! lol good you giving her a proper induction


We're not p1ssing about mate lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@marcusmaximus looking great in your avi mate


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> @marcusmaximus looking great in your avi mate


Thank u buddy appreciate that - got a fair few pics up in my log from yesterday


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Should be called

"Not Another Fvcking FelonE And @TELBOR Log-Cruise 1"

Because he'll be posting in it as much as you. :thumb:

Don't think that we haven't all noticed the depth of the man-love between you two. I felt like the 3rd person on a date every time I browsed your other log. :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Should be called
> 
> "Not Another Fvcking FelonE And @TELBOR Log-Cruise 1"
> 
> ...


You're all welcome in lol

Come on group hug :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Thank u buddy appreciate that - got a fair few pics up in my log from yesterday


Just seen them. Amazing job mate,you must be so proud.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You're all welcome in lol
> 
> Come on group hug :beer:


You are the poster boy for steroids though.

You went from a skinny weedy looking thing (I know you had done time and were a bit hard) to looking like you are a beast in a couple of cycles.

Ridiculous. Wish I had your work ethic and dedication.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

sammym said:


> You are the poster boy for steroids though.
> 
> You went from a skinny weedy looking thing (I know you had done time and were a bit hard) to looking like you are a beast in a couple of cycles.
> 
> Ridiculous. Wish I had your work ethic and dedication.


God, don't say that, now we'll have another log

FelonE's log of work ethic and dedication, volume 935.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> You are the poster boy for steroids though.
> 
> You went from a skinny weedy looking thing (I know you had done time and were a bit hard) to looking like you are a beast in a couple of cycles.
> 
> Ridiculous. Wish I had your work ethic and dedication.


That's a big compliment,cheers mate. Seem to respond very well lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> God, don't say that, now we'll have another log
> 
> FelonE's log of work ethic and dedication, volume 935.


Lol shut up and go eat some tuna and broccoli you


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> You're all welcome in lol
> 
> Come on group hug :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> View attachment 170522


Too much clothes lol


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol shut up and go eat some tuna and broccoli you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


>


Yeah buddy lol


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> So spunk munchers,done my 2nd lower day of the week and Mrs done her 2nd fullbody.
> 
> Mrs did
> 
> ...


What dose is she cruising on mate ? haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> What dose is she cruising on mate ? haha


Jumping on tren on Monday lol


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just seen them. Amazing job mate,you must be so proud.


Thank u mate  proud & excited to see wtf I can do next, always learning and trying new things


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

richardrahl said:


> Should be called
> 
> "Not Another Fvcking FelonE And @TELBOR Log-Cruise 1"
> 
> ...


Jelly....


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

TELBOR said:


> Jelly....
> 
> View attachment 170525


Haha. That pic's ace. I can't make out what's on your tshirt though...? :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

richardrahl said:


> Haha. That pic's ace. I can't make out what's on your tshirt though...? :whistling:


It's says eat clen, tren hard....


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Well I missed the start of this one! Ffs had to read all nine pages to catch up the name calling helped though! :thumb:

Looking good mate, I am defo in the cruise gang following this cycle, still got 10 weeks of this one to go though :laugh:

Are we taking bets on how long your cruise lasts? :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Well I missed the start of this one! Ffs had to read all nine pages to catch up the name calling helped though! :thumb:
> 
> Looking good mate, I am defo in the cruise gang following this cycle, still got 10 weeks of this one to go though
> 
> Are we taking bets on how long your cruise lasts?


I bet 8 weeks

No 6

No 4

Fvck knows lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Well I missed the start of this one! Ffs had to read all nine pages to catch up the name calling helped though! :thumb:
> 
> Looking good mate, I am defo in the cruise gang following this cycle, still got 10 weeks of this one to go though :laugh:
> 
> Are we taking bets on how long your cruise lasts? :lol:


9 days.

SRS


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 9 days.
> 
> SRS


 :lol: :lol: :lol: is the next blast gear ready to go? If it is then you may be right :laugh:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Im adding comment to make the thread longer. there that should do it.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Im adding comment to make the thread longer. there that should do it.


Oh don't worry mate, it will be 100 pages deep this time tomorrow!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

If that big muscle head OP and his ego have anything to do with it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Meatheads

Rest day today so will be chilling mostly and taking the dogs for a decent walk.

Just done 6 Weetabix in


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Morning Meatheads
> 
> Rest day today so will be chilling mostly and taking the dogs for a decent walk.
> 
> Just done 6 Weetabix in


I had an epic session yesterday mate...I was so pumped I couldn't sleep! :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> I had an epic session yesterday mate...I was so pumped I couldn't sleep! :thumb:


Lol cock pump?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol cock pump?


Well yeah what kind of pump was you thinking? ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Well yeah what kind of pump was you thinking? ?


Foot pump


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol cock pump?





FelonE said:


> Foot pump


I had a thing for ballerina pumps once...


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm doing .8ml also.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sen said:


> I'm doing .8ml also.


How long you planning on cruising for? And do you plan to ever come off?

Really can't decide what I wanna do


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> How long you planning on cruising for? And do you plan to ever come off?
> 
> Really can't decide what I wanna do


10 weeks mate.

wont be coming off, no.

i have a son, ive done what i was put here to do :thumb:

actually gonna get the snip this year so balls wont really make much difference! ha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sen said:


> 10 weeks mate.
> 
> wont be coming off, no.
> 
> ...


Same here I'm 40 with 2 sons and a third baby on the way,I'm on first cycle and was planning on pct but now I'm gonna be a dad again fvck I'm blast cruising and getting the snip


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sen said:


> 10 weeks mate.
> 
> wont be coming off, no.
> 
> ...


I'm done with kids now too. Just had my 2nd so that doesn't bother me but I doubt I'll want to be on forever so dunno what to do


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Decided I'll be using Neuro Pharma for my next blast,heard good things about it.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Decided I'll be using Neuro Pharma for my next blast,heard good things about it.


That's what I'm running mate, prices seems to be good too! Defineltey starting to feel the test kick in Im sure of it, almost two weeks in and feeling great and wanting to bone anything I can :lol: :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> That's what I'm running mate, prices seems to be good too! Defineltey starting to feel the test kick in Im sure of it, almost two weeks in and feeling great and wanting to bone anything I can :lol: :thumb:


Good stuff,is it your first time using it?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Good stuff,is it your first time using it?


First cycle aint it mate


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Decided I'll be using Neuro Pharma for my next blast,heard good things about it.


Love NP stuff mate, cannot fault it tbh.

I'm sure you won't regret it fella!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> First cycle aint it mate


Oh yeah lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Love NP stuff mate, cannot fault it tbh.
> 
> I'm sure you won't regret it fella!


Ideal,looking forward to it.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

In for bants etc


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Benchbum said:


> In for bants etc


Hello bruv lol


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Hello bruv lol


I still don't see it!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Benchbum said:


> I still don't see it!


Lol I don't either


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning Meatheads
> 
> Rest day today so will be chilling mostly and taking the dogs for a decent walk.
> 
> Just done 6 Weetabix in


I'm missing those big bowls of Weetabix :crying: Still, just over a week to go :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> I'm missing those big bowls of Weetabix :crying: Still' date=' just over a week to go :thumb: [/quote']
> 
> Not long mate,stay strong lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> In


Good man


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Weetabix mini's here, am I part of the crew?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Weetabix mini's here, am I part of the crew?


What flavour?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> What flavour?


choc chip of course, but sometimes switch it up with fruit and nut


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> choc chip of course, but sometimes switch it up with fruit and nut


You're in. Welcome aboard brother :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> You're in. Welcome aboard brother :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


>


Eat my friend eat lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Not long mate,stay strong lol


Indeedy, just keeping in mind the day I transition from cut to bulk as a reward for my hard work :thumbup1: I'd gonna feel sorry for my body on that day, the amount of shyte I'm gonna fill it with it won't know what's ****ing hit it :lol: I'll be staying on the T3 of course, pretty sure I'd put back on all the fat I just lost otherwise :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Indeedy' date=' just keeping in mind the day I transition from cut to bulk as a reward for my hard work :thumbup1: I'd gonna feel sorry for my body on that day, the amount of shyte I'm gonna fill it with it won't know what's ****ing hit it :lol: I'll be staying on the T3 of course, pretty sure I'd put back on all the fat I just lost otherwise :laugh:


I went from cut to normal calories overnight lol luckily I didn't put any fat on. Think I've got worms haha


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I went from cut to normal calories overnight lol luckily I didn't put any fat on. Think I've got worms haha


Lucky git heheh, tbh I've never tried it tbh too scared to, don't think I'd get away with it haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Lucky git heheh' date=' tbh I've never tried it tbh too scared to, don't think I'd get away with it haha.[/quote']
> 
> Belly looks bloated for a couple of days lol but then goes down


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just nailed 4 mansize Tacos.....fvcking lovely.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

I said:


> Lucky git heheh' date=' tbh I've never tried it tbh too scared to, don't think I'd get away with it haha.[/quote']
> 
> just have bcaa's for a few days after :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fvckers

Well after eating loads yesterday me and the Mrs got it on last night and I threw up after lol. The food must of been going round in my stomach like it was in a washing machine,made me feel proper sick.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Morning Fvckers
> 
> Well after eating loads yesterday me and the Mrs got it on last night and I threw up after lol. The food must of been going round in my stomach like it was in a washing machine,made me feel proper sick.


Either that or you have one ugly misses...lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Either that or you have one ugly misses...lol


Lol [email protected]


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol [email protected]


I just couldn't resist but man you must have been going at it like ali n frazier to make yourself puke ! Good lad!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> I just couldn't resist but man you must have been going at it like ali n frazier to make yourself puke ! Good lad!


I wouldn't of been able to either haha.

No,we were gently making love(cough) lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Hmmm yeah... :beer: more like reverse cow girl whilst using a thumper pro on her bum hole!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Hmmm yeah... more like reverse cow girl whilst using a thumper pro on her bum hole!


Jumped off the top off the wardrobe, double back flip in to a piked landing like POW!!!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Jumped off the top off the wardrobe, double back flip in to a piked landing like POW!!!


Oooh that sounds like a deep penetrative move from the seventies. ..You have been trained well my son!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Oooh that sounds like a deep penetrative move from the seventies. ..You have been trained well my son!


Would of been good but the light was off and I didn't realise she was downstairs at the time

New bed being ordered today


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Lucky [email protected] my mrs is pretty pregnant now thank god I'm not on tren


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Lucky [email protected] my mrs is pretty pregnant now thank god I'm not on tren


Lol been at it again this morning


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Peace frog said:



> Lucky [email protected] my mrs is pretty pregnant now thank god I'm not on tren


I know them feels!

She still pulls it off tho so is all good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had a banging roast dinner blud, safe yeah


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Would of been good but the light was off and I didn't realise she was downstairs at the time
> 
> New bed being ordered today


Pmsl....


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Would of been good but the light was off and I didn't realise she was downstairs at the time
> 
> New bed being ordered today





FelonE said:


> Just had a banging roast dinner blud, safe yeah


Me too rude boy!! But I seem to have crossed the path of the law today mate....96mph in a 70 and found out my mot is expired FFS the copper was a **** to asking if I'd ever been in bother before??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Me too rude boy!! But I seem to have crossed the path of the filth today mate....96mph in a 70 and found out my mot is expired FFS the copper was a **** to asking if I'd ever been in bother before??


You get a ticket?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> You get a ticket?


Yeah mate! Gotta go to court...IN NORWICH!!! Or plead guilty by post I'm thinks points and a fine or 28 day ban...I rode bikes like I stole em for decades on the road never a ticket, I buy a ****ing van and I get pulled?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Yeah mate! Gotta go to court...IN NORWICH!!! Or plead guilty by post I'm thinks points and a fine or 28 day ban...I rode bikes like I stole em for decades on the road never a ticket, I buy a ****ing van and I get pulled?


P1ssed. I've been banned since I was 16


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> P1ssed. I've been banned since I was 16


He was threatening to Nick me trying to entice me into an argument...the usual hassle the white man **** haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Yeah mate! Gotta go to court...IN NORWICH!!! Or plead guilty by post I'm thinks points and a fine or 28 day ban...I rode bikes like I stole em for decades on the road never a ticket, I buy a ****ing van and I get pulled?


I'm from Norwich lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning You Hormonal [email protected]

Just jabbed 0.7ml of test (175mg) gonna be doing that much for the next however many weeks. Works out the same as 250mg e10d.

Haven't counted a single calorie in nearly a week and weighed in the same as last 14stone 1lb.

I know I have Weetabix for breakfast and 3 shakes a day so just been having something for lunch and an evening meal.

Keeping an eye on the mirror still so I know whether to reign it in


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning You Hormonal [email protected]
> 
> Just jabbed 0.7ml of test (175mg) gonna be doing that much for the next however many weeks. Works out the same as 250mg e10d.
> 
> ...


That's a good idea,easier to remember than every 10 days,think I might do the same.Just for longer than 3.5 weeks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> That's a good idea,easier to remember than every 10 days,think I might do the same.Just for longer than 3.5 weeks


Yeah e10d is too confusing for a simpleton like me lol.

3.5 weeks is the sweet spot haha ????


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah e10d is too confusing for a simpleton like me lol.
> 
> 3.5 weeks is the sweet spot haha ????


Would def suit me to then haha


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Dan94 said:


> I'm from Norwich lol


I'm from London...long way to go!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> I'm from London...long way to go!


And people go there and never return.......


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> And people go there and never return.......


Yeah I heard that something about gangs of huge homosexual body builders kidnapping unaware crossfit enthusiasts and playing sex games??? That's another reason why I don't do crossfit...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Yeah I heard that something about gangs of huge homosexual body builders kidnapping unaware crossfit enthusiasts and playing sex games??? That's another reason why I don't do crossfit...


I wouldn't say I'm huge but I am partial to bumming a few crossfitters.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I wouldn't say I'm huge but I am partial to bumming a few crossfitters.


Do you make them stand on a balance ball while you do it,I hear it helps form and makes them push back more


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I wouldn't say I'm huge but I am partial to bumming a few crossfitters.


Well I am really huge...and I'll bum just about anything off! I snatched a few marathon runners yesterday Pffff quite the bounty as they were all lubed up from sweating so much...People thought they were walking funny because of the marathon, oh no it was me!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Do you make them stand on a balance ball while you do it,I hear it helps form and makes them push back more


Nah normally get em on one of them vibrating plates so their balls jiggle nicely in my hand


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Well I am really huge...and I'll bum just about anything off! I snatched a few marathon runners yesterday Pffff quite the bounty as they were all lubed up from sweating so much...People thought they were walking funny because of the marathon, oh no it was me!


Good man,been thinking more about fatty bashing lately myself.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> ...I hear it helps form...


Form? I thought the whole point of crossfit is to completely ignore form? :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper Day 1 Done

Flat bench

Incline bench

Incline flyes

Pullups

Single arm pulldowns

Seated rows

Standing ohp

Lat raises

Rear delts

Db tricep ext

Db curls

Abs

Hanging leg raises

Weighted cable crunches

Weighted cable side to sides

Was a good session apart from me coughing all the way through it,wish this illness would fvck off.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Training in the Leisure Ctre amongst nattys I'm a walking advertisement for steroids lol


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Training in the Leisure Ctre amongst nattys I'm a walking advertisement for steroids lol


...and I bet you feel awesome!

Puny humans.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Andy0902 said:


> ...and I bet you feel awesome!
> 
> Puny humans.


Is an ego boost lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Good man,been thinking more about fatty bashing lately myself.





Andy0902 said:


> Form? I thought the whole point of crossfit is to completely ignore form? :lol:


I've been thinking of pumping the love snake up with synthol and wearing tight speedos to the leisure centre...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> I've been thinking of pumping the love snake up with synthol and wearing tight speedos to the leisure centre...


Sounds like a winner lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Upper Day 1 Done
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> ...


I see man's back on his volume ting :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> I see man's back on his volume ting 1:


There's a lot of muscles to hit on upper day so a fair bit of volume which suits me lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Sounds like a winner lol


Big chubby in the budgie smugglers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Big chubby in the budgie smugglers


Get banned haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Did 445g of chocolate/vanilla ice-cream earlier-997 cals lol fvcking lovely. Having tuna pasta/sweetcorn in a min.

Following a new diet style called IDGAFIIFYM


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Did 445g of chocolate/vanilla ice-cream earlier-997 cals lol fvcking lovely. Having tuna pasta/sweetcorn in a min.
> 
> Following a new diet style called IDGAFIIFYM


Yeah im on that to yesterday I had 5 eggs half a tub of coconut greek yoghurt and two bananas a giant roast 4 different meats, a large piece of cod, kung po chicken with egg fried rice and an ice cream! Love my food blud ya get me two twos on a lay lay long ting in it!


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

IDGAFIIFYM sounds the diet for me.

Got a waffle challenge Friday, 4 large waffles with Ice cream and toppings £10eat the lot and it's free, got 30mins to do so. So my cutting is on hold lol, but I'm down 11lbs in 3 weeks already also I bet I'll even still of lost weight after eating that, I seem to shed weight so fast.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

naturalun said:


> IDGAFIIFYM sounds the diet for me.
> 
> Got a waffle challenge Friday, 4 large waffles with Ice cream and toppings £10eat the lot and it's free, got 30mins to do so. So my cutting is on hold lol, but I'm down 11lbs in 3 weeks already also I bet I'll even still of lost weight after eating that, I seem to shed weight so fast.


Sounds piece of píss


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Yeah im on that to yesterday I had 5 eggs half a tub of coconut greek yoghurt and two bananas a giant roast 4 different meats, a large piece of cod, kung po chicken with egg fried rice and an ice cream! Love my food blud ya get me two twos on a lay lay long ting in it!


Standard fam. Big man diet plan.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> IDGAFIIFYM sounds the diet for me.
> 
> Got a waffle challenge Friday, 4 large waffles with Ice cream and toppings £10eat the lot and it's free, got 30mins to do so. So my cutting is on hold lol, but I'm down 11lbs in 3 weeks already also I bet I'll even still of lost weight after eating that, I seem to shed weight so fast.


It's definitely the way forward mate. I regulate my food by if I'm feeling hungry or not,very simple.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Sounds piece of píss


Funnily enough it is.

It's the advanced version of IIFYM.

If you're hungry you eat what you want.....if you're not you don't lol


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Sounds piece of píss


Must be bigger than seems as only one has made the 30 min time, I am feeling confident as it stands. Blacked the guys face out as it's some random lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> View attachment 170693
> 
> 
> Must be bigger than seems as only one has made the 30 min time, I am feeling confident as it stands. Blacked the guys face out as it's some random lol.


I'd definately be up for that lol


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'd definately be up for that lol


Let you know how I get on haha, unless I fail.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Let you know how I get on haha, unless I fail.


Don't let us down mate. Represent for Uk-M

I'm cheering you on........from my house haha


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'd definately be up for that lol


Agree looks tasty as fevk lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cojocaru said:


> Agree looks tasty as fevk lol


Post-workout it'd get nailed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

naturalun said:


> View attachment 170693
> 
> 
> Must be bigger than seems as only one has made the 30 min time, I am feeling confident as it stands. Blacked the guys face out as it's some random lol.


Address please lol

I'd do 2 loads in 30 mins


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Address please lol
> 
> I'd do 2 loads in 30 mins


Haha Gosport, just over water from Portsmouth.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Address please lol
> 
> I'd do 2 loads in 30 mins


X2 I'm in


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Finally got through to the latest page :,)

In!!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Address please lol
> 
> I'd do 2 loads in 30 mins


I hear you love taking loads..................


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

little_johnson said:


> Finally got through to the latest page :,)
> 
> In!!


Lol my journals move at a fast pace. I don't think of it as a journal.....more of daily entertainment and banter.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> I hear you love taking loads..................


Well I couldn't keep up,he's a right little goer.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

naturalun said:


> Haha Gosport, just over water from Portsmouth.


Bit to far if I'm honest lol



mrwright said:


> I hear you love taking loads..................


I do mate, took 2 loads from Mrs Wright


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Aha i go to bed an its like wtf 90 pages more :,) i feel like im reading a book at times, perverse slightly porn book.

FelonE's 50 shades of tren log


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

little_johnson said:


> Aha i go to bed an its like wtf 90 pages more :,) i feel like im reading a book at times, perverse slightly porn book.
> 
> FelonE's 50 shades of tren log


Lol My Mrs has to put up with this in real life....poor cow.


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Aha she gets the gains too its a win win!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

little_johnson said:


> Aha she gets the gains too its a win win!


And me hogging the mirror lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Bit to far if I'm honest lol
> 
> I do mate, took 2 loads from Mrs Wright


Lol both my mum and mrs have different last names!

That was me in a wig an a dress that you took


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Lol both my mum and mrs have different last names!
> 
> That was me in a wig an a dress that you took


Where was your penis?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Where was your penis?


In your poop shute


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Where was your penis?


I took that much preworkout it had shriveled up you just thought it was a clit lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had a fried egg sandwiche with bbq sauce. Got the kettle on now for my custard creams.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Famalan

Fvcking dog woke me up at 5.30am being a d1ck.

Lower day for me today and fullbody for the Mrs.

Get them gainz mayne.

Have you a good day homos


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just had a fried egg sandwiche with bbq sauce. Got the kettle on now for my custard creams.


Do the rich tea and hobnobs know you're cheating on them?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Do the rich tea and hobnobs know you're cheating on them?


Yeah,we've got an open relationship


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nowt better than a chocolate hobnob!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Andy0902 said:


> Nowt better than a chocolate hobnob!


You ain't tried a Chocolate Caramel Digestive then.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

FelonE said:


> You ain't tried a Chocolate Caramel Digestive then.


They're good, but not good enough when dunking! After half a pack of choccy caramels I start feeling a bit sick whereas I can get through a full pack of hobnobs.

Forgot to ask the other day... what injection sites are you using? and are you just using standard barrels and needles?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Andy0902 said:


> They're good, but not good enough when dunking! After half a pack of choccy caramels I start feeling a bit sick whereas I can get through a full pack of hobnobs.
> 
> Forgot to ask the other day... what injection sites are you using? and are you just using standard barrels and needles?


Rich Tea for dunkability but it's like playing with fire when you leave it in near the danger time.

I use quads/delts mate and 2.5ml barrels and 1"Orange pins


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> You ain't tried a Chocolate Caramel Digestive then.


I could overdose on those things


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I could overdose on those things


Be a nice way to go. They do get sickly though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So didn't make it to the gym today cos had other sh1t going on so I'll have it as my rest day instead of tomorrow.

So far have eaten 6 Weetabix, some custard creams, peanut butter sandwich and a shake.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

How's the cruise going??? Thinking of going back in anytime soon haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> How's the cruise going??? Thinking of going back in anytime soon haha


He's back on, I planned his cycle.

11g Test, 2g Tren.

Simple.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> He's back on, I planned his cycle.
> 
> 11g Test, 2g Tren.
> 
> Simple.


He also needs 3g deca 5g mast 4g of dbol and a few grams of creatine


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Bredbins

Well I've been following my new IDGAFIIFYM diet plan for exactly a week now. Not a single calorie or macro has been counted and I've just eaten if I felt hungry.

Weighed in exactly the same weight as a week ago and still looking just as lean..........winning.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mrwright said:


> He also needs 3g deca 5g mast 4g of dbol and a few grams of creatine


I didn't want him to go above 13g though....

Possibly room for Creatine suppositories ?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I didn't want him to go above 13g though....
> 
> Possibly room for Creatine suppositories ?


Oh ofcourse he needs the suppositories delivered by a fist in the middle of a set of squats for maximum gainz


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> How's the cruise going??? Thinking of going back in anytime soon haha


Nope staying natty now. I like where I've got and don't see the point of gear now really mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Nope staying natty now. I like where I've got and don't see the point of gear now really mate


I smell bullshvt lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I smell bullshvt lol


Why?


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

How's the cruise going mate ??

Gonna put in an order of Infiniti 250 sus and cruise on this for the summer months, and already have doubts about swapping to test e 

Although the sus will be the better option evey 10 days..


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Nope staying natty now. I like where I've got and don't see the point of gear now really mate


Opps bit late ain't I lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cojocaru said:


> How's the cruise going mate ??
> 
> Gonna put in an order of Infiniti 250 sus and cruise on this for the summer months, and already have doubts about swapping to test e
> 
> Although the sus will be the better option evey 10 days..


Going ok atm mate. Had possibly the best nights sleep I've had in a year or so last night. Still looking decent and vascular. All good so far.

Lol hard work eh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cojocaru said:


> Opps bit late ain't I lol


Only messing I'm a junkie now

Cheers Rob


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

You're way too cool and badass for all this cruise nonsense. Just jump back on. You know you want to... :devil2:


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Going ok atm mate. Had possibly the best nights sleep I've had in a year or so last night. Still looking decent and vascular. All good so far.
> 
> Lol hard work eh


Nice 1, think I need to add something extra, only to enhance and keep what I've gained so far, may do a d/Bol course while on the cruise just to use them up, and hopefully see in a few months a better reflection in that mirror.

Good thing about the cruise/trt dosage 10mg vial, goes a long way


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> You're way too cool and badass for all this cruise nonsense. Just jump back on. You know you want to... :devil2:


I actually don't want to atm I know,crazy isn't it but I've been ill for 2 weeks. All bunged up and coughing my lungs up(good ab workout though). Feel fvcking drained mate.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> I actually don't want to atm I know,crazy isn't it but I've been ill for 2 weeks. All bunged up and coughing my lungs up(good ab workout though). Feel fvcking drained mate.


No, I know the feeling mate. Just pulling your leg.

Your body needs a break. Tren is amazing stuff, but it definitely takes it's toll.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs just had her first week weigh in. A week ago she was 7 stone 2lbs,this week she's 7 stone 3lbs....perfect.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from the gym.

Mrs did full body and all dbs are up and plates,very happy. She definately isn't scared off putting in work,being my Mrs she hasn't got much choice lol.

I did lower session.

I'm still squatting 120kg so I'm happy with that,no strength loss so far.

Postworkout meal for us both was. A tin of beans/sausages on toast with grated cheese.....I had 2 chocolate muffins too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Only messing I'm a junkie now
> 
> Cheers Rob


It's a pleasure


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> It's a pleasure


Always lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 170836
> View attachment 170837


Looking good hoping you look the same in 3 weeks so I feel better about my cruise


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Looking good hoping you look the same in 3 weeks so I feel better about my cruise


I will mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just has a fat spag bol. Feel fat now haha. Taking dogs for a walk in a min though so it's ok.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Quads are looking chunky mate :thumbup1:



FelonE said:


> Just has a fat spag bol. Feel fat now haha. Taking dogs for a walk in a min though so it's ok.


Gonna have that for dinner tomorrow I reckon, been craving it for 11 weeks haha (had the bolognaise but it's not the same without loads of pasta). Officially jacking in my cut half a week early as of tomorrow, figured why wait the extra half a week for another couple of lbs of fat loss.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Looking good hoping you look the same in 3 weeks so I feel better about my cruise


He will, the magic of staying on :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Quads are looking chunky mate 1:
> 
> Gonna have that for dinner tomorrow I reckon, been craving it for 11 weeks haha (had the bolognaise but it's not the same without loads of pasta). Officially jacking in my cut half a week early as of tomorrow, figured why wait the extra half a week for another couple of lbs of fat loss.


Cheers mate.

Yeah tbh you probably wouldn't get much done it half a week,fvck it.

Bet you're looking forward to that lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> He will' date=' the magic of staying on :thumb: [/quote']
> 
> And IDGAFIIFYM


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Yeah tbh you probably wouldn't get much done it half a week,fvck it.
> 
> Bet you're looking forward to that lol


Yeah just thought sod it, I was doing fine actually but this week I had "Back to bulking next week, can't wait!" in my head and it's been doing my nut in for the past few days. Done well, gone from 25% down to 14%, gonna do another aggressive 4-weeker in July to get into single figures hopefully.

Ohh yes haha, gonna be a mad day tomorrow. Gonna zip round Asda in the morning and get all the foods I've been craving and have a proper binge day. Probably a whole pack of caramel shortcake for breakfast. Then amongst many other things throughout the day I'll be having Pot Noodle, gypsy tart, bolognaise, and a big greasy 18" pizza from the Kebab shop round the corner, been craving that more than anything lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Yeah just thought sod it, I was doing fine actually but this week I had "Back to bulking next week, can't wait!" in my head and it's been doing my nut in for the past few days. Done well, gone from 25% down to 14%, gonna do another aggressive 4-weeker in July to get into single figures hopefully.
> 
> Ohh yes haha, gonna be a mad day tomorrow. Gonna zip round Asda in the morning and get all the foods I've been craving and have a proper binge day. Probably a whole pack of caramel shortcake for breakfast. Then amongst many other things throughout the day I'll be having Pot Noodle, gypsy tart, bolognaise, and a big greasy 18" pizza from the Kebab shop round the corner, been craving that more than anything lol.


25% to 14 is a great result mate,I'd be very happy with that. Yeah just keep an eye on your bf levels and like you said do a mini cut every now and then,that's what I'm doing now.

Lol at your food list,not that you've been dreaming of what you're gonna eat eh haha. Couldn't stop thinking about eating ****e when I was cutting.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 25% to 14 is a great result mate,I'd be very happy with that. Yeah just keep an eye on your bf levels and like you said do a mini cut every now and then,that's what I'm doing now.
> 
> Lol at your food list,not that you've been dreaming of what you're gonna eat eh haha. Couldn't stop thinking about eating ****e when I was cutting.


Yeah was losing a very solid 3lbs a week after the initial water weight loss, can't complain. As usual I won't be coming off the T3 anyway haha, so bodyfat should stay in check, not gonna go mental with the calories after the initial binge anyway.

I know mate, start craving all sorts of weird shyte you'd never normally crave sometimes. Usually when I crave pizza it's Domino's, but I've been having that pretty much every weekend as a refeed. Buy two large pizzas Saturday morning and spread the two pizzas over 8 meals throughout Sat & Sun and I'm still under maintenance. Can't do that with the 18"ers though, absolutely loaded with fat calories those bastards haha, so where I haven't had one in a few months and they've got a distinct taste to them, I'm craving them like mad lol. Tomorrow....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Lads and Ladettes

Upper Day 2 today, Time to maintain dem gainz.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well sweat was dripping,veins were popping and haters were hating..........loved it lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Well sweat was dripping,veins were popping and haters were hating..........loved it lol


Smash it? What does upper day consist of mate? How long are your sessions?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Smash it? What does upper day consist of mate? How long are your sessions?


Today was

Bench

Incline db bench

Cable flyes

Pullups

Seated rows

One arm cable rows

Seated db shoulder press

Lat raises

Bent over db rear delts

Overhead db ext

Db hammer curls

About 90 mins today I think


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Fvcking hell, monster sessions :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Fvcking hell, monster sessions


I'm a beast lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Well sweat was dripping,veins were popping and haters were hating..........loved it lol


Stood in the school play ground again....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Stood in the school play ground again....


Nah I'm banned after last time


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Nah I'm banned after last time


Good.

So when you back on?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Good.
> 
> So when you back on?


Was gonna be 8 weeks but I'm thinking 6 now lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

8th June


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 8th June


Haha! I'm edging closer to this date....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Haha! I'm edging closer to this date....


Copycat


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I think you all should wait until August!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> I think you all should wait until August!


Lol is that when you're going on?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol is that when you're going on?


yeah lol

baby due end of June so don't wanna be fckin about with jabs n shiite then so let stuff settle then im on August until about January lol

wont be able to hack being the only one not on! haha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

mrwright said:


> yeah lol
> 
> baby due end of June so don't wanna be fckin about with jabs n shiite then so let stuff settle then im on August until about January lol
> 
> wont be able to hack being the only one not on! haha


No way I'm coming off when mines due,last thing I want when the baby arrives is feeling more tired I may even up my dose for the occasion lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> No way I'm coming off when mines due,last thing I want when the baby arrives is feeling more tired I may even up my dose for the occasion lol


Yeah fvck that. I went back on a week before mine was born


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just made Shepherds Pie for the first time,everyone ate it so it couldn't of been that bad lol. Was fvcking nice.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just made Shepherds Pie for the first time,everyone ate it so it couldn't of been that bad lol. Was fvcking nice.


For the 1st time? Wow that's a regular in my house. Hope you had melted cheese on the mash


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> For the 1st time? Wow that's a regular in my house. Hope you had melted cheese on the mash


Mrs normally makes it. Of course mate,melted cheese like a mofo


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Mrs normally makes it. Of course mate,melted cheese like a mofo


Good man. Nice when it goes a bit crispy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Good man. Nice when it goes a bit crispy


Hit the spot nicely


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> No way I'm coming off when mines due,last thing I want when the baby arrives is feeling more tired I may even up my dose for the occasion lol


lol im staying on cruise, just aint gonna be starting a full cycle for a while

don't think the missus would be too impressed hours out of the hospital after popping it out an i ask her jab a few ml into my ass lol

then again she said she wouldn't really mind.........haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> lol im staying on cruise, just aint gonna be starting a full cycle for a while
> 
> don't think the missus would be too impressed hours out of the hospital after popping it out an i ask her jab a few ml into my ass lol
> 
> then again she said she wouldn't really mind.........haha


Just cruise it up for a while mate


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just made Shepherds Pie for the first time,everyone ate it so it couldn't of been that bad lol. Was fvcking nice.


Oh god I fvcking hate the stuff:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Took dogs out for half hour walk at 7.30 to tire them out for the evening and had one of my funny turns. Went shaky and weak and had to eat something so had a peanut butter sandwich and big tub of Lime/Raspberry ice-cream (medicinal purposes)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Oh god I fvcking hate the stuff


That's why you're so skinny


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> That's why you're so skinny


I know:crying: not getting dem farmer gainz


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> I know:crying: not getting dem farmer gainz


Missing out rudeboy


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Missing out rudeboy


Them tommybananas gainz.

I just have horrible memories of being forced to sit at the dinner table for hours as a child until I ate that disgusting plate of modge


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Them tommybananas gainz.
> 
> I just have horrible memories of being forced to sit at the dinner table for hours as a child until I ate that disgusting plate of modge


Yeah I remember not being allowed to leave the table until I'd finished all manner of sh1t lol


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah I remember not being allowed to leave the table until I'd finished all manner of sh1t lol


I remember once right after I'd had my haircut at home having shepherds pie served and I sat there and rubbed my head over it and said "I can't eat it now, its got hair all over it" I still had to sit there just for my bad behaviour:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> I remember once right after I'd had my haircut at home having shepherds pie served and I sat there and rubbed my head over it and said "I can't eat it now, its got hair all over it" I still had to sit there just for my bad behaviour


Lol sneaky fvcker

I had them fvcking nasty ******* once(inb4jokes) and I refused to eat it so she chucked my dinner over my head,slag.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol sneaky fvcker
> 
> I had them fvcking nasty ******* once(inb4jokes) and I refused to eat it so she chucked my dinner over my head,slag.


She.... Your Mrs ?!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> She.... Your Mrs ?!


My mum ya cheeky fvcker


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol sneaky fvcker
> 
> I had them fvcking nasty ******* once(inb4jokes) and I refused to eat it so she chucked my dinner over my head,slag.


Lmao fvcking jesus:lol: I remember once when I was young my dad came over to visit, lived abroad, for christmas dinner, fvcker grabbed my head and mashed it into my christmas dinner because apparently I wasn't eating politely:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Lmao fvcking jesus I remember once when I was young my dad came over to visit, lived abroad, for christmas dinner, fvcker grabbed my head and mashed it into my christmas dinner because apparently I wasn't eating politely


I remember once my mum made me a cheese sandwich but I wouldn't eat it so she put me in care


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FelonE said:


> I remember once my mum made me a cheese sandwich but I wouldn't eat it so she put me in care


Something's telling me she had issues other cheese butties mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> Something's telling me she had issues other cheese butties mate


Her being a pr1ck was the major issue


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I remember once my mum made me a cheese sandwich but I wouldn't eat it so she put me in care


Is this a joke pls:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Is this a joke pls:lol:


Lol of course


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What up fools.

Had to have lower day off today as had some shizzle to do and I woke up at 3.45am so was knackered.

Food today so far has been 6 weetabix with whole milk,bar of chocolate,peanut butter sarnie,500ml strawberry icecream and a few custard creams.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

For anyone new to IDGAFIIFYM, this is me after a week and a half. Not a calorie/macro counted.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> For anyone new to IDGAFIIFYM, this is me after a week and a half. Not a calorie/macro counted.


you just wanted to put a picture of all the used lube (bottom right) that you've used up with @TELBOR on :whistling: :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> you just wanted to put a picture of all the used lube (bottom right) that you've used up with @TELBOR on :whistling: :lol:


That's the reserve box lol


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Well I said I'll keep you updated @FelonE I managed it in 29:46, 14 seconds to spare. Sadly the absolute animal who was the only other person to complete this in 50 attempts is a disgusting vile human who demolished it all in 15minutes. So I'm not the fastest but hey, not bad i got my tener back. I finished 80% of it in 11mins then the rest was a major struggle and sickly as fvck.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Well I said I'll keep you updated @FelonE I managed it in 29:46, 14 seconds to spare. Sadly the absolute animal who was the only other person to complete this in 50 attempts is a disgusting vile human who demolished it all in 15minutes. So I'm not the fastest but hey, not bad i got my tener back. I finished 80% of it in 11mins then the rest was a major struggle and sickly as fvck.
> 
> View attachment 170945
> 
> ...


Well done mate. Proud of ya lol. Mrs just seen it and mm that looks nice haha it does look fvcking nice tbf.

Gonna see if there's anything like that round my way,I can put some serious food away.

Good job,I'll rep ya when I'm at the computer.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Well done mate. Proud of ya lol. Mrs just seen it and mm that looks nice haha it does look fvcking nice tbf.
> 
> Gonna see if there's anything like that round my way,I can put some serious food away.
> 
> Good job,I'll rep ya when I'm at the computer.


It was really nice tbh, well the first 3/4 of it lol. Had a layer smothered in peanut butter which I normally love but that nearly made me sick that did haha.

Cheers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> It was really nice tbh, well the first 3/4 of it lol. Had a layer smothered in peanut butter which I normally love but that nearly made me sick that did haha.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah I bet near the end it gets hard


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yeah I bet near the end it gets hard


Like foreplay! I'd attack the waffles, bet they put stuff like the peanut butter in to feck you up... Foreign muck with ice cream see lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> Like foreplay! I'd attack the waffles, bet they put stuff like the peanut butter in to feck you up... Foreign muck with ice cream see lol


I get hard before foreplay has even started lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I get hard before foreplay has even started lol


My missus checks my pulse if she wakes up without me pressed into her back lol...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> My missus checks my pulse if she wakes up without me pressed into her back lol...


I say do you want a back rub,she's like I know what your fvcking back rubs lead to....let's go haha


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

No code required... Just bite her gently and were on! Speakings over rated!It's awesome being in a new relationship, always something/where new to try


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> No code required... Just bite her gently and were on! Speakings over rated!It's awesome being in a new relationship, always something/where new to try


It's been 3 and a half years for me and mine and it's still like it was in the beginning.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just made me and Mrs FelonE sweet and sour chicken,was lovely.

Just to remind you lot how fvcking gangsta I am,this is what I was singing along to while I was cooking


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It's been 3 and a half years for me and mine and it's still like it was in the beginning.


That's how it should be, everyday like the first!

PS you big softy!

......

I have it on single lol 

.....

Joke! But I don't mind a bit of mariah!!

pps feck off with your **** metabolism lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Or do you mean you met her when you were a masseur and slipped her one by accident, she enjoyed it and loved it ever since lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> Or do you mean you met her when you were a masseur and slipped her one by accident, she enjoyed it and loved it ever since lol


Lol nah I'd get struck off if I were a masseuse haha


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol nah I'd get struck off if I were a masseuse haha


Definitely on tren lol...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> Definitely on tren lol...


Lol oh yes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Cvnts

Had a great sleep. Woke up lean as fvck, would never of thought I could maintain my current look/size without counting calories etc,loving it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Literally just getting out of bed now. Had the most relaxing morning, fullbody massage (no extras) and just chilling in bed listening to old rnb tunes.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I am currently playing GTA5 and I've made one of my characters look like you :lol:


I think you thinking about me on a Saturday morning is slightly gayer ya poof lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I think you thinking about me on a Saturday morning is slightly gayer ya poof lol


It's him thinking about you on a Saturday night while in the bath you wanna worry about


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> It's him thinking about you on a Saturday night while in the bath you wanna worry about


It's normal for him. That's why I put so many pics up.......for his w4nkbank.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning Cvnts
> 
> Had a great sleep. Woke up lean as fvck, would never of thought I could maintain my current look/size without counting calories etc,loving it.


After a couple of days of binging post-cut, I'm looking bigger and leaner as well, had a brilliant workout last night for the first time in a few months :thumb: Rather rating this "anabolic rebound" theory atm.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> After a couple of days of binging post-cut' date=' I'm looking bigger and leaner as well, had a brilliant workout last night for the first time in a few months :thumb: Rather rating this "anabolic rebound" theory atm.[/quote']
> 
> Good stuff


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just made us a spag bol. So food today so far has been,6 Weetabix, half a packet of custard creams, a shake,a peanut butter sandwich and spag bol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leaning out on my cruise. Still at 14stone 1lb.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Soldiers

Had a great nights sleep. Just done my 2nd 165mg test jab.

Upper day today, gonna get some food in me and hit the gym in a bit.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning Soldiers
> 
> Had a great nights sleep. Just done my 2nd 165mg test jab.
> 
> Upper day today, gonna get some food in me and hit the gym in a bit.


Same here, but still in bed at the moment lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Same here, but still in bed at the moment lol


Lazy [email protected]


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Did my usual upper routine, was a good session.

Bumped in to @Dieseldave. He's fvcking massive, nice bloke too.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Did my usual upper routine, was a good session.
> 
> Bumped in to @Dieseldave. He's fvcking massive, nice bloke too.


Too kind mate, you're a monster yourself, like I said the pics on here don't do you justice


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Too kind mate, you're a monster yourself, like I said the pics on here don't do you justice


Thank you mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just demolished some chocolate brownies. Having gammon,egg,chips and peas for tea tonight, lovely jubbly.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just demolished some chocolate brownies. Having gammon,egg,chips and peas for tea tonight, lovely jubbly.


cant beat that tea mate :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> cant beat that tea mate 1:


Proper nice mate


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Did my usual upper routine, was a good session.
> 
> Bumped in to @Dieseldave. He's fvcking massive, nice bloke too.


Did he bum you?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Did he bum you?


No......we just flirted


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> No......we just flirted


Couldn't resist you in that stringer


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Couldn't resist you in that stringer


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Another great nights sleep last night,after a year of waking up at between 3am and 4.30am for no reason I seem to be getting back to normal a bit. Woke up at 6 this morning and not feeling so tired.

First lower day of the week today and Mrs 1st session of the week,should be good.

Have a good one rug munchers.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> Another great nights sleep last night,after a year of waking up at between 3am and 4.30am for no reason I seem to be getting back to normal a bit. Woke up at 6 this morning and not feeling so tired.
> 
> ...


Have you changed anything to help you get to sleep mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lower Day 1 done

I just did squats,legpress(fvcked me up still)

Mrs did full body. Weights going up again,seriously impressed with the work she's putting in. She's enjoying it now too which is great.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Have you changed anything to help you get to sleep mate?


Not really mate,not sure why I've started to sleep better again. Did swap bedrooms with the kid Sunday and it's cooler in there which might have something to do with it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just done 750ml chocolate/vanilla ice-cream......didn't touch the sides.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Meatheads

So it's been 2 weeks since my last tren jab and I'm feeling and looking good.

I'm 14stone 3lbs this morning, up a couple of lbs.

Mrs weighed in at 7 stone 6lbs,put on 4lbs in 3 weeks which is good.

Slept great again last night,woke up at 6.45.

Rest day today, gonna hit the sunbed


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work mate, glad the Mrs is enjoying it too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good work mate, glad the Mrs is enjoying it too


Thanks mate,she loves it. Given her more confidence and loves training. Jobs a goodun.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning Meatheads
> 
> So it's been 2 weeks since my last tren jab and I'm feeling and looking good.
> 
> ...


How many rest days you on a week mate? do you do 4 days training 3 days rest?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> How many rest days you on a week mate? do you do 4 days training 3 days rest?


Yeah train 4 days a week mate.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah train 4 days a week mate.


I keep considering the Upper A & B then 2x lower days but then I enjoy doing single bodyparts to much :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I keep considering the Upper A & B then 2x lower days but then I enjoy doing single bodyparts to much :thumb:


I enjoy it more too but have better results with upper lower twice a week.

I don't follow the strength/hypertrophy routine either. I just go all out for 4 sets of 8 each workout.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sunbed selfies lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sexy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Sexy


Cheers Rob

Cheers Paul


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just made the fam Hunters Chicken and homemade chips. Went down a treat.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Someone the Mrs knows commented on her Facebook earlier. Mrs wrote about her training sessions etc and this girl said if she needs a training partner or food advice to let her know.......the b1tch is fat as fvck lol. She needs food advice.... Stop fvcking eating it all.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Dontcha just love an expert who doesn't heed there own advice lol  always a good kickstart to "I'm not listening" and "go chat to the mirror pls"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> Dontcha just love an expert who doesn't heed there own advice lol  always a good kickstart to "I'm not listening" and "go chat to the mirror pls"


Exactly mate. When you can practice what you preach come see me.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha I love the fat fvcks giving advice.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Haha I love the fat fvcks giving advice.


She's setting up her own nutrition business lool


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> She's setting up her own nutrition business lool


Haha awesome, taking on McDonald's customers and converting them to her own BBQ treats?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Haha awesome, taking on McDonald's customers and converting them to her own BBQ treats?


When i bulk I'll msg her haha. She knows what she's doing there.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Someone the Mrs knows commented on her Facebook earlier. Mrs wrote about her training sessions etc and this girl said if she needs a training partner or food advice to let her know.......the b1tch is fat as fvck lol. She needs food advice.... Stop fvcking eating it all.


Please tell me you said that back to her haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Please tell me you said that back to her haha


Would of loved too lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> She's setting up her own nutrition business lool


I'm guessing it's one of these FB ones?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> I'm guessing it's one of these FB ones?


Lol fvck knows but to me at least I think you should be a walking advertisement if you're a pt/nutritionist


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fatties

Upper Day 2 today

Feeling good so gonna get my hotpants ready,got the Rocky theme tune on my phone already..........let's do this!!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper Day Done

Had a great workout,felt good.

Did

Bench

Incline db bench

Incline db flyes

Seated rows

One arm seated rows

Pullups

Seated db shoulder press

Lat raises

Bent over rear delts

Single arm cable tricep ext

T-bar cable curls


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Upper Day Done
> 
> Had a great workout,felt good.
> 
> ...


Beasty, you train alone on this one mate? Good workout


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Beasty, you train alone on this one mate? Good workout


Cheers mate. Yeah I did.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. Yeah I did.


Gonna say wtf you trying to do to your woman!? lol

Sounds like hers is going all good anyways too. You looking forward to the next cycle? What you planning?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Gonna say wtf you trying to do to your woman!? lol
> 
> Sounds like hers is going all good anyways too. You looking forward to the next cycle? What you planning?


Yeah she's doing well mate.

Definitely looking forward to the next blast but not sure what I'm gonna do yet,probably test/tren and eat like fvck lol


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah she's doing well mate.
> 
> Definitely looking forward to the next blast but not sure what I'm gonna do yet,probably test/tren and eat like fvck lol


Samesies, good to do another in sync cycle and see what results we get lol. How long u cruising for this time?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Samesies, good to do another in sync cycle and see what results we get lol. How long u cruising for this time?


Um about another 4-6 weeks left yet mate.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Um about another 4-6 weeks left yet mate.


Bollocks :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Bollocks :lol:


4-6 days?


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Upper Day Done
> 
> Had a great workout,felt good.
> 
> ...


**** me thats some volume, i would get half way through and go home :lol:


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

aha in for next weeks blast :,)


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Lukehh said:


> **** me thats some volume, i would get half way through and go home :lol:


Same mate, 8 exercises on a good day has me wanting to puke :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lukehh said:


> **** me thats some volume, i would get half way through and go home


I'm straight up gangsta fam


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

little_johnson said:


> aha in for next weeks blast :,)


Give it half hour lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Same mate' date=' 8 exercises on a good day has me wanting to puke [emoji38']


Poofter


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good big session mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good big session mate


Thanks mate. I love it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lower Day 2 Finito

Mrs did usual full body routine, worked hard.

I did squats, leg press,leg ext

Squatted 120kg for 4 sets of 3 which is really good for me,happy.

Post workout meal was a Custard slice thing and 2 fried egg sandwiches with 2 eggs in each. Lovely job.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lower Day 2 Finito
> 
> Mrs did usual full body routine, worked hard.
> 
> ...


You got that photo of where you jab quads mate? Want to try them tonight and so much conflicting info about where to jab


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lower Day 2 Finito
> 
> Mrs did usual full body routine, worked hard.
> 
> ...


You got that photo of where you jab quads mate? Want to try them tonight and so much conflicting info about where to jab


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> You got that photo of where you jab quads mate? Want to try them tonight and so much conflicting info about where to jab


I'll take a pic now for ya


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> You got that photo of where you jab quads mate? Want to try them tonight and so much conflicting info about where to jab


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


>


Cheers pal, not gone as low as that but will next time! Cheers, chance for you to take a picie anyway


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

FelonE said:


>


Cracking set of pins FelonE lad! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


>


Legs need shaving again mate lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Cheers pal, not gone as low as that but will next time! Cheers, chance for you to take a picie anyway


As low? it's pretty high mate lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Starz said:


> Cracking set of pins FelonE lad! :lol:


I know lad,boss dem ain't they.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Legs need shaving again mate lol


I know,feel like a fvcking Gorilla atm


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> As low? it's pretty high mate lol


I meant high :lol: :thumb: if u got much higher be in your hip :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I know,feel like a fvcking Gorilla atm


Never seen them so hairy! Disgusts me.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

leave him alone you bullys!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I meant high :lol: :thumb: if u got much higher be in your hip :lol:


I don't get pip at all though mate and I jab quads a lot. Find what works and hammer it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Never seen them so hairy! Disgusts me.


I know they're getting bad cos they're nearly as bad as the Mrs's now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> leave him alone you bullys!


Always picking on me cos I'm little and young


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Always picking on me cos I'm little and young


You are neither you fat old príck


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> You are neither you fat old príck


Rather be a fat old pr1ck than a skinny young cvnt


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> As low? it's pretty high mate lol


My thoughts exactly, any higher and it'll be in his hip!

Edit: Never read the comments after that one :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> My thoughts exactly, any higher and it'll be in his hip!


Hip jabs ftw


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Divas

Slept great again last night.

Was walking round barefoot last night and cracked my foot in to the door frame. So after rolling round on the floor for ten minutes swearing my head off I was ok.

Woke up this morning and my fvcking foot is sore to walk on ffs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just made the Mrs breakfast in bed......big fat fry up.

Cos that's how I roll


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning Divas
> 
> Slept great again last night.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> LOL


Don't fvcking laugh ya tosser.

Mrs was like 'are you ok?'

I said don't talk to me lol.

When i hurt myself i can't have people chatting to me.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning Divas
> 
> Slept great again last night.
> 
> ...


 :lol: What are you like, you silly little sausage you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> What are you like' date= you silly little sausage you
> 
> Must have massive toes cos I do it a lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Must have massive toes cos I do it a lot.
> 
> I'VE GOT TOES
> 
> ...


Try kicking your cock in the am, that hurts my toes


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Must have massive toes cos I do it a lot.
> 
> I'VE GOT TOES
> 
> ...


I'm worldwide byatch, act like y'all don't know that it's the abominable toeman!

I'm the same mate, all my toes are normally sized and then my big toes are twice the facking size they should be, bastards look like they're in a cartoon and have been hit with a hammer :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> I'm worldwide byatch, act like y'all don't know that it's the abominable toeman!
> 
> I'm the same mate, all my toes are normally sized and then my big toes are twice the facking size they should be, bastards look like they're in a cartoon and have been hit with a hammer


Reach up to the sky for the toezone layer.

My toes are toetally fine tbh


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Reach up to the sky for the toezone layer.
> 
> My toes are toetally fine tbh


This is toetally hilarious 

Wish mine were haha, my big toenails look like tombstones :lol:

P.S. I finally took a photo of meself  I normally never ever think to take photos but lads here had me pressured :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

> This is toetally hilarious
> 
> Wish mine were haha, my big toenails look like tombstones :lol:
> 
> P.S. I finally took a photo of meself  I normally never ever think to take photos but lads here had me pressured :laugh:


You should also get a journal up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> This is toetally hilarious
> 
> Wish mine were haha, my big toenails look like tombstones
> 
> P.S. I finally took a photo of meself  I normally never ever think to take photos but lads here had me pressured


Not sure I like your toen of voice lol.

For a bloke my feet are good,am missing a few teeth though, joys of drug abuse and scrapping eh.

Yeah i seen it mate,look good.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Verno said:


> Try kicking your cock in the am, that hurts my toes


I know what you mean mate, I had to take my cock ring out coz I kept catching my big toe in it ! :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> I know what you mean mate, I had to take my cock ring out coz I kept catching my big toe in it ! :whistling:


Same but with my toe ring


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Not sure I like your toen of voice lol.
> 
> For a bloke my feet are good,am missing a few teeth though, joys of drug abuse and scrapping eh.
> 
> Yeah i seen it mate,look good.


 :lol:

Well, at least you switched from those to more productive drugs :thumb: I've never touched anything tbh, closest I've gotten is eating some hash brownies without knowing what they were until my dad saw me eating them LOL, turned out to be one of the best new year's I've ever had  Never imagined I'd be doing steroids even a couple years ago.

Pretty happy with my teeth tbf. Biggest flaw by far is my skin, always been acne prone. Face isn't bad at all these days but bacne is pretty bad, started some low dose accutane though which is supposed to be just as effective as higher dose but without the sides, so here's to hoping 

Cheers bredda, getting there :thumbup1: Lighting isn't doing my tris any favours they seemto blend into the background there haha, seriously need a tan mate...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> You should also get a journal up


Can't see myself keeping it up mate haha, annoying enough keeping my spreadsheets in order.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Well, at least you switched from those to more productive drugs :thumb: I've never touched anything tbh, closest I've gotten is eating some hash brownies without knowing what they were until my dad saw me eating them LOL, turned out to be one of the best new year's I've ever had  Never imagined I'd be doing steroids even a couple years ago.
> 
> Pretty happy with my teeth tbf. Biggest flaw by far is my skin, always been acne prone. Face isn't bad at all these days but bacne is pretty bad, started some low dose accutane though which is supposed to be just as effective as higher dose but without the sides, so here's to hoping
> 
> Cheers bredda, getting there 1: Lighting isn't doing my tris any favours they seemto blend into the background there haha, seriously need a tan mate...


I spent the years from 12yrs old to 33 taking speed,pills,coke and just about every other upper every day or getting in trouble and going prison. Waste of fvcking life tbh.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I spent the years from 12yrs old to 33 taking speed,pills,coke and just about every other upper every day or getting in trouble and going prison. Waste of fvcking life tbh.


Jeebus, you started pretty ****ing early then didn't ya mate :laugh: Fair play to you for pulling yourself out of it fella, respect :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Jeebus' date=' you started pretty ****ing early then didn't ya mate  Fair play to you for pulling yourself out of it fella, respect


Yeah mate. Was hanging around with alot older lads when I was 12,doing grams of speed and going warehouse parties lol.

My last sentence and my current Mrs changed me. Dread to think where I'd be now otherwise.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I spent the years from 12yrs old to 33 taking speed,pills,coke and just about every other upper every day or getting in trouble and going prison. Waste of fvcking life tbh.


That explains your metabolism then lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> That explains your metabolism then lol


Yep lol and my fvcked up mental health


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Some weird talk in here today. I mean, more than usual


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Some weird talk in here today. I mean, more than usual


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sat watching the film Philadelphia


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Sat watching the film Philadelphia


Fullhomo


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Fullhomo


Good film mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank god your not doing pct


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Thank god your not doing pct


Lol I'm a sensitive guy anyway


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I can't say anything I got back from training and beauty and the beast was on,didn't even turn it over I've just sat through the whole film


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I can't say anything I got back from training and beauty and the beast was on,didn't even turn it over I've just sat through the whole film


Haha I did that with Mr Bean earlier


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Haha I did that with Mr Bean earlier


My excuse is I'd just done legs and didn't what to get up and get the remote but I actually enjoyed it hahaha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> My excuse is I'd just done legs and didn't what to get up and get the remote but I actually enjoyed it hahaha


Lol i just couldn't be fvcked to find the Sky remote


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol i just couldn't be fvcked to find the Sky remote


As an added bonus the invicibles is on next,fvck it I'll just lay here and watch this as well until someone turns up to get the remote


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Haha I did that with Mr Bean earlier


I watched that as well but only coz the kids had it on and I had to. :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> I watched that as well but only coz the kids had it on and I had to. :whistling:


That old chestnut lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

spudsy said:


> I watched that as well but only coz the kids had it on and I had to. :whistling:


Yeah and I'm only leaving Disney movie Chanel on to get used to it before me and my partners baby is born


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good Moaning

Another rest day today so gonna de-hair and watch a couple of films.

Already took both dogs out and got 6 Weetabix in. Gonna wake the Mrs up by poking her in the back with me pork sword in a min. If I post a pic up with me with a black eye it didn't go well.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Good Moaning
> 
> Another rest day today so gonna de-hair and watch a couple of films.
> 
> Already took both dogs out and got 6 Weetabix in. Gonna wake the Mrs up by poking her in the back with me pork sword in a min. If I post a pic up with me with a black eye it didn't go well.


My Mrs said I was doing this in the middle of the night. Boned her for about 2 mins then went back to sleep. Didn't remember none of it this morning lol. She wasn't to impressed haha

Kingsman is worth a watch if you ain't seen it yet


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> My Mrs said I was doing this in the middle of the night. Boned her for about 2 mins then went back to sleep. Didn't remember none of it this morning lol. She wasn't to impressed haha
> 
> Kingsman is worth a watch if you ain't seen it yet


Downloaded Kingsman last night to watch later.

Watched Get him to the greek last night, pretty funny


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Downloaded Kingsman last night to watch later.
> 
> Watched Get him to the greek last night, pretty funny


Yeah get him to the Greek was better than I expected, the Jeffrey bit is well funny

You'll like Kingsman, stupid in places but a good film. Go on movietube, has all the new films. I just stream to the TV using Apple tv


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I just torrent everything lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I just torrent everything lol


Dont torrent Get Hard.

Heavys top tip, its sh1te


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Dont torrent Get Hard.
> 
> Heavys top tip, its sh1te


Got the cam copy already but it's crap copy so was waiting for a proper rip


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Head,face,chest and back shaved.

Just had a sausage sandwich (fvck off you dirty cvnts) and now taking dogs over the field for a run about


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Watching Don't Tell The Brides with the Mrs.

Keeping hoping the blokes fvck it right up and ruin the day.

I'm nice like that lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Watching Don't Tell The Brides with the Mrs.
> 
> Keeping hoping the blokes fvck it right up and ruin the day.
> 
> I'm nice like that lol


I'm the same mate

The whole program is stupid really as no one in their right mind would agree to it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> I'm the same mate
> 
> The whole program is stupid really as no one in their right mind would agree to it lol


Me and the Mrs would go on it cos I know what she'd want,after I payed for my super blast lol.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Me and the Mrs would go on it cos I know what she'd want,after I payed for my super blast lol.


Some of the guys are bonkers tho lol I remember one guy hired a place in NY I think, but didn't bother to buy any of the family tickets over to the wedding


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Some of the guys are bonkers tho lol I remember one guy hired a place in NY I think, but didn't bother to buy any of the family tickets over to the wedding


I know, they're fvcking stupid. Mrs FelonE would knock me out if I fvcked it up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs has got some dog calming music on. Jiinx has gone to sleep,Foxy is yawning and I can't keep my fvcking eyes open


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Trying to decide what to do for my next blast. Either Neuro Pharm Mass 400 or Rip 200 or test/deca. Decisions decisions.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Trying to decide what to do for my next blast. Either Neuro Pharm Mass 400 or Rip 200 or test/deca. Decisions decisions.


Done all of em

Mass 400 is awesome

Rip 200 is awesome

However mass 400 same compounds

Less pip more bang for buck

Can't go wrong with test and deca for size though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> Done all of em
> 
> Mass 400 is awesome
> 
> ...


I wanna get some size now. Want to be at least 15stone now. Sick of being small.

Never done deca. What dosages would you recommend for test/deca mate?

Cheers


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I wanna get some size now. Want to be at least 15stone now. Sick of being small.
> 
> Never done deca. What dosages would you recommend for test/deca mate?
> 
> Cheers


Deca is good for size can run a lengthy course without sides comming ontop

Makes you more insulin sensitive aswell.

Feel a lot hungrier on it

750 mgs sus

400 mg deca or 300 mg npp is a sweet spot


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

bail said:


> Deca is good for size can run a lengthy course without sides comming ontop
> 
> Makes you more insulin sensitive aswell.
> 
> ...


Feeling hungrier on it!

Im gonna be a properly fat cvnt when i run it then lol i struggle to stay below 5000 as it is

But @Felonbummer get on the deca so i can have an idea of what to expect lol

Also too many people post in your journal takes me fckn half hour catch up


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

> :lol:
> 
> Well, at least you switched from those to more productive drugs :thumb: I've never touched anything tbh, closest I've gotten is eating some hash brownies without knowing what they were until my dad saw me eating them LOL, turned out to be one of the best new year's I've ever had  Never imagined I'd be doing steroids even a couple years ago.
> 
> ...


How long you been on the Accutane?

Noticed anything?

Just starting the 2nd week of mine 30mg Dhs upped it to 60 this 2nd week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Feeling hungrier on it!
> 
> Im gonna be a properly fat cvnt when i run it then lol i struggle to stay below 5000 as it is
> 
> ...


I'm going to do it. Loved tren but put fvck all size on with ridiculous calories.

Stay tooned @mrwrightupthesh1tter


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm going to do it. Loved tren but put fvck all size on with ridiculous calories.
> 
> Stay tooned @mrwrightupthesh1tter


Haha that was my thinking behind trying deca Just get pure mass

Test dbol deca and IDGAFIIFYM gotta mean gains!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Haha that was my thinking behind trying deca Just get pure mass
> 
> Test dbol deca and IDGAFIIFYM gotta mean gains!


Sounds like a winner to me lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

mrwright said:


> How long you been on the Accutane?
> 
> Noticed anything?
> 
> Just starting the 2nd week of mine 30mg Dhs upped it to 60 this 2nd week


Only like a week and a half mate so seen nothing yet. I've been on two courses of prescribed stuff in the past and it worked but I relapsed, albeit was better than before. Sides were too much at those doses though so put me off. An article here though that talks about how low dose accutane is just as effective as higher doses and obviously you get less sides at lower doses, so giving it a go again at 30mg of the same lab and say how it goes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Fools

Just done my 1st upper day of the week,feel sick now haha

Bench

Incline db bench

Cable crossovers

Pullups

Single arm pulldowns

Seated rows

Db shoulder press

Lat raises

Bent over rear delts

Curls

Rope pushdowns

3rd jab of 0.7ml test this morning


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just started on NP npp last week so can tell you what it's like when the gainz come!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'd say def go for nandrolone. I dipped my toe in the water last year with npp and loved it, I kept condition well, added size and fullness was great. I'm also going for deca in a few weeks, doing 450 deca, 500 sus with a kick start of test prop and npp 350 each a week for a few weeks. Keeping a clean diet and cardio in, looking forward to seeing what progress can be made


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Just started on NP npp last week so can tell you what it's like when the gainz come!


Ideal,how far in and what dose mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> I'd say def go for nandrolone. I dipped my toe in the water last year with npp and loved it, I kept condition well, added size and fullness was great. I'm also going for deca in a few weeks, doing 450 deca, 500 sus with a kick start of test prop and npp 350 each a week for a few weeks. Keeping a clean diet and cardio in, looking forward to seeing what progress can be made


Good stuff mate. Excited to try it now.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Ideal,how far in and what dose mate.


Started 1st May and using 150mg m/w/f along with 100mg Apollo prop.

Running a base of WC sust and NP T400 too for when the prop runs out.

Adding in 100mg NP oxy on training days too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Back has improved loads mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Back has improved loads mate


Cheers bumboy,definitely pleased with it more these days.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So far today food has been. 6 Weetabix, a shake,chocolate donut, tin of vegetable soup with 2 slices of bread and butter and 1l of chocolate milkshake. Gonna have a cuppa and some motherfvcking custard creams....... Come at me brahs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> So far today food has been. 6 Weetabix, a shake,chocolate donut, tin of vegetable soup with 2 slices of bread and butter and 1l of chocolate milkshake. Gonna have a cuppa and some motherfvcking custard creams....... Come at me brahs


Take some tren, instant muscle GAINZ from the custard creams!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Take some tren, instant muscle GAINZ from the custard creams!!


It's ok I was in my anabolic window

Test/deca next for me mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It's ok I was in my anabolic window
> 
> Test/deca next for me mate.


Anabolic window is limited to 7 minutes from the moment you do your last rep..... Fact 

No more biscuits for you then, be good to see if you like it mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's ok I was in my anabolic window
> 
> Test/deca next for me mate.


How long til your back on and how long you gonna run that?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> How long til your back on and how long you gonna run that?


About 5-6 weeks til I go again mate and 12 weeks.......or 20 lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> About 5-6 weeks til I go again mate and 12 weeks.......or 20 lol


Lol. I think you'll enjoy a deca cycle. Npp was great only reason I chose it was it was faster acting and only wanted an 8 week blast. A 20week cycle should see some nice gains ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Anabolic window is limited to 7 minutes from the moment you do your last rep..... Fact
> 
> No more biscuits for you then, be good to see if you like it mate


Mine isn't,it's 4 mins before I go for a p1ss


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. I think you'll enjoy a deca cycle. Npp was great only reason I chose it was it was faster acting and only wanted an 8 week blast. A 20week cycle should see some nice gains ;-)


Hopefully brother


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just took the dogs on their nightly 'Lidls lap' took Mrs mates pitxmastiff along. Fvxkers not even a year and as big as a young horse lol. Taking him with us every night now the big cvnt.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Zyzz Lovers

Lower day 1 today and Mrs 1st fullbody of the week.

Gonna up her weights today. Considering a few weeks ago she was hardly eating she's really got a good appetite now, she's loving training and the good comments she's getting off her mates. Who would of thought lol very happy.

Gonna order some bits for my blast today,won't be starting til mid June though. Would love to be over 15stone and stay there(lean)


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning Zyzz Lovers
> 
> Lower day 1 today and Mrs 1st fullbody of the week.
> 
> ...


Don't do it, you won't be able to resist:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Don't do it, you won't be able to resist


Lol I'll try


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol I'll try


What's your next blast gonna be bbz?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> What's your next blast gonna be bbz?


650mg test/400mg deca and maybe some dbol to start.

Never done deca before,wanna put some keepable size on. Would like to get over 15stone and stay there atm.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 650mg test/400mg deca and maybe some dbol to start.
> 
> Never done deca before,wanna put some keepable size on. Would like to get over 15stone and stay there atm.


Used deca for my first cycle, was only 10 weeks but work well, I do rate it just won't use it anymore as it makes my back come out in spots lmao, npp or deca?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I would like to get over 15 stone without getting fat too, it will come


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol I'll try


he's right! drawer with gear in gonna be whispering sh1t to you during the night.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 650mg test/400mg deca and maybe some dbol to start.
> 
> Never done deca before,wanna put some keepable size on. Would like to get over 15stone and stay there atm.


What lab you got in your sights?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jalex said:


> What lab you got in your sights?


It'll be Neuro Pharm mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> he's right! drawer with gear in gonna be whispering sh1t to you during the night.


The rip did lol ended up taking it a couple of days after getting it haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Used deca for my first cycle, was only 10 weeks but work well, I do rate it just won't use it anymore as it makes my back come out in spots lmao, npp or deca?


I've started to get a few back spots myself, not good

Deca mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I've started to get a few back spots myself, not good
> 
> Deca mate


Everyone I know personally who's taken Deca got quite a lot of back spots. Weird!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Everyone I know personally who's taken Deca got quite a lot of back spots. Weird!


Fvck that then

Back on the tren train


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Everyone I know personally who's taken Deca got quite a lot of back spots. Weird!


Dont be saying this! Ive got proper bad spots/aids after finishing my last cycle look like ive been shot by fckin shotgun an running deca next! I'll end up just one massive spot lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvck that then
> 
> Back on the tren train


9g a week, minimum.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Dont be saying this! Ive got proper bad spots/aids after finishing my last cycle look like ive been shot by fckin shotgun an running deca next! I'll end up just one massive spot lol


Pmsl

Was just an observation. Same goes for sust!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 9g a week, minimum.


Standard


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Was just an observation. Same goes for sust!


I best stock up on Accutane lol

Cant be fcked dealing with this **** again lol chest shoulders an back are covered

Ill probably drop about 5kg in bodyweight when i get rid of em all lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> I best stock up on Accutane lol
> 
> Cant be fcked dealing with this **** again lol chest shoulders an back are covered
> 
> Ill probably drop about 5kg in bodyweight when i get rid of em all lol


10lbs of puss lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Everyone I know personally who's taken Deca got quite a lot of back spots. Weird!


Never had a single spot when using gear, goes for sust and deca too :thumbup1:


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Deca got me spotty like fck compared to Tren @FelonE - but put on and kept a stone first cycle and around 10 lbs second cycle. Personally enjoyed Tren a lot more but was cutting


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Never had a single spot when using gear, goes for sust and deca too 1:


I've got a few recently which makes me think I'd be likely too,don't wanna risk it or I'll be too paranoid to wear a vest


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Deca got me spotty like fck compared to Tren @FelonE - but put on and kept a stone first cycle and around 10 lbs second cycle. Personally enjoyed Tren a lot more but was cutting


Gonna do tren me thinks mate but not p1ss about cutting and bulking, I'll just bulk it up.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Gonna do tren me thinks mate but not p1ss about cutting and bulking, I'll just bulk it up.


Good man


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I did AP deca with Zafa sus for about 16wks, didn't get any bad outbreaks, the odd zit but nothing to worry about.

Was a good cycle, defo do it again at some point.

Got to around 15st 10lb and kept leanish too!

I'd say go for it @FelonE!


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> I did AP deca with Zafa sus for about 16wks, didn't get any bad outbreaks, the odd zit but nothing to worry about.
> 
> Was a good cycle, defo do it again at some point.
> 
> ...


Mmm mine was Zafa sust too, but cooper deca. what dosages u run Sharpy??


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I've got a few recently which makes me think I'd be likely too,don't wanna risk it or I'll be too paranoid to wear a vest


Run a low dose of accutane alongside

Isnt deca supposed to improve your complexion anyway?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> I did AP deca with Zafa sus for about 16wks, didn't get any bad outbreaks, the odd zit but nothing to worry about.
> 
> Was a good cycle, defo do it again at some point.
> 
> ...


Agree with this.

@Felon if you do run deca, word of advice stop eating so much ****  deca isn't as forgiven as tren and will cause u to hold a load of water.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Agree with this.
> 
> @Felon if you do run deca, word of advice stop eating so much ****  deca isn't as forgiven as tren and will cause u to hold a load of water.


My diet is carefully structured lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck it I'm doing NP Mass 400


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Never had a single spot when using gear, goes for sust and deca too :thumbup1:


Me neither lol

Probably because I wash


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvck it I'm doing NP Mass 400


5ml a week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Me neither lol
> 
> Probably because I wash


Do you? Posh [email protected]


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 5ml a week


To start


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs workout today










My leg session was 120kg squats,280kg legpress and the stack on leg ext


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> Mmm mine was Zafa sust too, but cooper deca. what dosages u run Sharpy??


Can't remember exactly but I think it was 750mg Zafa ew and 600mg deca ew, with some dbols thrown in, bloody good cycle IMO!


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Everyone I know personally who's taken Deca got quite a lot of back spots. Weird!


Probably doesn't help it's got such a long ester


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> Can't remember exactly but I think it was 750mg Zafa ew and 600mg deca ew, with some dbols thrown in, bloody good cycle IMO!


Sounds beasty! Dbol + heavy deca only means you have a solid and hardcore diet, good sh1t mate.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Fvck it I'm doing NP Mass 400


Time for another log mate? :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Time for another log mate?


There will be one haha. You slags love it.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> There will be one haha. You slags love it.


Yes mate love your logs, must be all the biscuits!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> There will be one haha. You slags love it.


Yes mate love your logs, must be all the biscuits!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Verno said:


> Yes mate love your logs, must be all the biscuits!


Love it that much you had to post it twice!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

mrwright said:


> Love it that much you had to post it twice!


Fcukin fat thumbs!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Yes mate love your logs, must be all the biscuits!


Heard ya the first time mate lol

You love em cos i stuff my face and still look half decent haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Todays sunbed selfie,yeah that's right I had a sweaty sunbed.....and what?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IDGAFIIFYM ftw


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> IDGAFIIFYM ftw


Chunky sh1t:lol: how's the cruise going then? Just shot you an email mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Heard ya the first time mate lol
> 
> You love em cos i stuff my face and still look half decent haha


Yeah! Just a shame your an ugly Cnut though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Chunky sh1t how's the cruise going then? Just shot you an email mate


Going well mate. Feel good and not losing too much condition, around the same weight.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Going well mate. Feel good and not losing too much condition, around the same weight.


That's good then mate, how long till you can fill your fascia with nectar again? :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> That's good then mate, how long till you can fill your fascia with nectar again?


16th June it's on mate


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 16th June it's on mate


Not counting or anything lmao, I hope it's going to be a solid decision of bulking this time, none of that cutting sh1t:lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 16th June it's on mate


Log #100?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Not counting or anything lmao, I hope it's going to be a solid decision of bulking this time, none of that cutting sh1t:lol:


Straight up dirty slut of a bulk,no fvcking about


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Log #100?


94


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Yeah! Just a shame your an ugly Cnut though


Luckily my beautiful personality makes up for it lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Luckily my beautiful personality makes up for it lol


Lol me and you both mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pic 2 lol










The drugs don't work they just make you........hold on a minute...... The drugs do work lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Got my blood pressure done today. It's 147/77 bit high atm


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Straight up dirty slut of a bulk,no fvcking about


Careful you don't end up looking a fvcking mess on deca and a slutty bulk:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Careful you don't end up looking a fvcking mess on deca and a slutty bulk


Doing NP Mass 400 now lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just eating homemade chips, gammon,eggs and beans. That'll do nicely.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Straight up dirty slut of a bulk,no fvcking about


Best be! None of this "BF is getting high"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Best be! None of this "BF is getting high"


Now i know I can't get fat on it it's game on lol.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

you look much better in that 2nd pic Paul..

looking good mate :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> you look much better in that 2nd pic Paul..
> 
> looking good mate 1:
> 
> cheers shaun


Cheers Shaun, cruise is going well.

Cheers Paul


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cheers Shaun, cruise is going well.
> 
> Cheers Paul


glad to hear,and see that mate :thumbup1:

how's your future wife getting on with her training ?

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> glad to hear,and see that mate :thumbup1:
> 
> how's your future wife getting on with her training ?
> 
> cheers shaun


She's loving it mate,getting stronger every week,really impressed with her.

Cheers Paul


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Looking good dude! Slightly dissapointed though didnt read for a few days and came in today expecting blast to have started 

Like others said aswell dont worry about a bit of fat gain on decca mate after a long bulk your gunna look like a monster


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

little_johnson said:


> Looking good dude! Slightly dissapointed though didnt read for a few days and came in today expecting blast to have started
> 
> Like others said aswell dont worry about a bit of fat gain on decca mate after a long bulk your gunna look like a monster


Cheers mate. No I'm holding off,bp is a little high atm and have been pretty non stop for a while so having a break.

Decided not to do deca now cos i reckon I'll be susceptible to spots so will be doing test/tren/mast blend and eating like a motherfvcker.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gonna get some beetroot juice today to try and get my bp down a bit.

Can't fvcking stand beetroot but needs must


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Thats understandable healths top priority

An your gunna grow like a weed then aha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

little_johnson said:


> Thats understandable healths top priority
> 
> An your gunna grow like a weed then aha


Hopefully lol. My next goal is to be over 15stone lean. I was 14stone 3 the other day.


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Thatll be a huge improvement dude im 15.5 now at 5'9 but im at probably around 20-24% bodyfat, never really been lean nor want to he aha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

little_johnson said:


> Thatll be a huge improvement dude im 15.5 now at 5'9 but im at probably around 20-24% bodyfat, never really been lean nor want to he aha


Ya lil porker lol.

This is my progress so far. With only 2 full cycles under my belt.


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Ahaha, i think after thid first cycle im gunna make my next cycle an nice cut  an fuvking hell mate! Thats a massive improvement


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

little_johnson said:


> Ahaha, i think after thid first cycle im gunna make my next cycle an nice cut  an fuvking hell mate! Thats a massive improvement


Just do a nice easy cut mate, don't have to to kill yaself. Could get down to 15% easily.

Thank you mate


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Exactly mate thats my thinking, id probs only want to be at 12-13 at my lowest anyways, dont care for any lower


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

little_johnson said:


> Exactly mate thats my thinking, id probs only want to be at 12-13 at my lowest anyways, dont care for any lower


No need to be any lower tbh


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Gonna get some beetroot juice today to try and get my bp down a bit.
> 
> Can't fvcking stand beetroot but needs must


You could knock out some cardio aswell, will help? Excuse to eat more.com


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> You could knock out some cardio aswell, will help? Excuse to eat more.com


I've got nothing left for cardio after my workouts mate. Gonna cut the ciggies down a bit.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just ordered an Omron M2 blood pressure monitor


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Got a bowl of beetroot staring at me but can't bring myself to eat it,fvcking rank


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Got a bowl of beetroot staring at me but can't bring myself to eat it,fvcking rank


Eat it pussy!


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Sounds YUMMMEHH! :,)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Eat it pussy!


If it tasted of pussy I would lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> If it tasted of pussy I would lol


Even a clap ridden pussy?! 

I like beetroot tbh, get some juice or pills


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty cut done,very happy with results - Bodybuilding.com Forums

@richardrahl @Verno busted in the first post ffs lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@richardrahl


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Natty cut done,very happy with results - Bodybuilding.com Forums
> 
> @richardrahl @Verno busted in the first post ffs lol


Lol!!!!

Nice try mate :lol:


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

F'n lol at the responses

HIV cutting programme


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just went to put the bins out with no top on and Mrs asked if I could put a top on cos she's getting p1ssed off with the female neighbours staring at me lol


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> Natty cut done,very happy with results - Bodybuilding.com Forums
> 
> @richardrahl @Verno busted in the first post ffs lol


"Post up a pic then Arnie" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Just went to put the bins out with no top on and Mrs asked if I could put a top on cos she's getting p1ssed off with the female neighbours staring at me lol


Come on now....its not your body she wanted you to cover its was your EGO!!! ??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Come on now....its not your body she wanted you to cover its was your EGO!!! ??


Hardly, I'm paranoid about the way I look.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Hardly, I'm paranoid about the way I look.


Paranoid about your henchness...lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Hardly, I'm paranoid about the way I look.


Anyway whats your take on pct for a 10 week test cyp 500mg cycle...to much info not enough simplicity!


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Looking decent


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Americans are THE biggest ****s/idiots to grace our beautiful planet.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Anyway whats your take on pct for a 10 week test cyp 500mg cycle...to much info not enough simplicity!


Nolva 40 40 20 20


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Paranoid about your henchness...lol


Nope,got fatty chest/lower back,saggy nips lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Just posted on your bb.com thread for the lulz.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Nolva 40 40 20 20


decided to take 15000 iu hcg everyday for six months then grow some boobs and become a bitch taking it up my back pussy!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> decided to take 15000 iu hcg everyday for six months then grow some boobs and become a bitch taking it up my back pussy!!


Sounds like a plan. Post a pic of said boobs when they arrive.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Sounds like a plan. Post a pic of said boobs when they arrive.


I knew you would want a nuzzle on my teets...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> I knew you would want a nuzzle on my teets...


Of course. Love a bit of manmary action


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Told the Mrs sex is good for lowering bp,course it is she said so I googled it

10 Surprising Health Benefits of Sex

No4..............get in lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FelonE said:


> If it tasted of pussy I would lol


Mix it with tuna.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Told the Mrs sex is good for lowering bp,course it is she said so I googled it
> 
> 10 Surprising Health Benefits of Sex
> 
> No4..............get in lol


Does having a **** count as I think im suffering from low blood pressure?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Does having a **** count as I think im suffering from low blood pressure?


As long as it's furious


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> As long as it's furious


Been watching some nasty porn mate cant help myself...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Celery seed extract and hawthorne berry do a great job of lowering bp.

I can't stand beetroot either but always use the above when running either tren or oxy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Celery seed extract and hawthorne berry do a great job of lowering bp.
> 
> I can't stand beetroot either but always use the above when running either tren or oxy


Yeah Hawthorn Berry is on my list to get. Recommended it to some a while ago who had high blood pressure and he said it worked a treat.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Yeah Hawthorn Berry is on my list to get. Recommended it to some a while ago who had high blood pressure and he said it worked a treat.


I've got some come with vitamin E but I have no proof it works I've been taking it just because it's natural and may help...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> I've got some come with vitamin E but I have no proof it works I've been taking it just because it's natural and may help...


Does work mate,helped me before


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper Day 2 Smashed

Usual shizzle,went in and got sh1t done.

Still vascular which is good and got a couple extra reps on bench. All good mofos.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvcking fuming man.

The trampy fvcking wifebeating cvnt next door to my Mrs mate has been a pr1ck ever since he moved in and been keeping Mrs mates son up all night with the noise of him beating up his mrs.

Mrs mate tried to reason with them and ended up having to report them to the Council.

Now mateys reported her dog as a dangerous dog and they're coming to take him. He's 8 months old and the softest dog I've ever met.

I can't even go and sort this pr1ck out cos my dog is pit type and will get taken as well.

I get hold of this cvnt with no witnesses he's getting it.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Snitches n all that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Snitches n all that


Funny thing us when she was walking the dog matey threatened to kill him,when I walked past him with it he wouldn't even look at me. Fvcking rat.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Fvcking fuming man.
> 
> The trampy fvcking wifebeating cvnt next door to my Mrs mate has been a pr1ck ever since he moved in and been keeping Mrs mates son up all night with the noise of him beating up his mrs.
> 
> ...


Take the dog in the middle of the night, make sure he doesn't see, keep it safe and then keep it :thumb: Always horrible to see a nice animal get put down


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Take the dog in the middle of the night, make sure he doesn't see, keep it safe and then keep it :thumb: Always horrible to see a nice animal get put down


He won't get put down. He'll pass the temperance test easily it's just horrible that he'll be taken away for months when hes done fvck all


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kash.8 months old,done fvck all. Just wants to play all the time.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Jeez, sorry mate. Some idiots about aint there!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Jeez, sorry mate. Some idiots about aint there!!


Sure is mate.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That's a lovely dog. Can they not play dumb "what dog?" While it lives at yours for few weeks?

Meanwhile you get balaclava on and sort out cvntychops?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Kash.8 months old,done fvck all. Just wants to play all the time.


Ill take him off your hands for a few weeks matey :thumb: He looks mint


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> That's a lovely dog. Can they not play dumb "what dog?" While it lives at yours for few weeks?
> 
> Meanwhile you get balaclava on and sort out cvntychops?


Yeah he's a brilliant dog. Couldn't stay here as Jiinx is funny with other dogs these days.

Nooo I'm a good boy now.....cough lol

I'm waiting for an excuse to chin a few of my neighbours tbh. I live in a maisonette so got a few people live around me and most are d1cks.

Geezer next door beats his Mrs and thinks he's a bigman but literally couldn't get his tongue further up my ass lol.

These other tramps a few houses down got this little dog that sh1ts everywhere and they don't pick it up.

Went to go out and there was a fresh dog sh1t outside the door. When I saw him I told he'd better fvcking pick it up next or we'll fall out.

Surrounded by fvckwits


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Ill take him off your hands for a few weeks matey :thumb: He looks mint


He's a great dog,big though. Can't see it in the pic but he's fvcking huge lol. Pit x Mastiff.

She can't really let him go nowhere cos they'll just grass again and say he's back.

It's a shame but he'll be back soon enough, best temperament of any dog I've met.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yeah he's a brilliant dog. Couldn't stay here as Jiinx is funny with other dogs these days.
> 
> Nooo I'm a good boy now.....cough lol
> 
> ...


know them feels, live near and with fckwits

work with fckwits

fckwits everywhere!

also my dog is vicious....


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah he's a brilliant dog. Couldn't stay here as Jiinx is funny with other dogs these days.
> 
> Nooo I'm a good boy now.....cough lol
> 
> ...


I thought oxford was meant to be full of posh totty :lol: Your making it sound like you need to batter these knoobhead :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> know them feels, live near and with fckwits
> 
> work with fckwits
> 
> ...


P1sses you off don't it mate.

Anywhere where I'm the normal one you know there's some fvcking bellends lol

Dogs gorgeous, love them


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I thought oxford was meant to be full of posh totty  Your making it sound like you need to batter these knoobhead


East Oxford isn't mate haha its a sh1thole.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Ladies

Had a sh1t nights sleep,was all bunged up and too hot.

Weighed myself this morning and I'm 14stone 1lb still,same as I was 3 weeks ago so even though I'm not counting calories etc I'm eating just the right amount.

Leg day today for me and the Mrs,should be fun lol.

Changed her routine from fullbody 2x a week to ppl.

Have a good one.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Fvcking fuming man.
> 
> The trampy fvcking wifebeating cvnt next door to my Mrs mate has been a pr1ck ever since he moved in and been keeping Mrs mates son up all night with the noise of him beating up his mrs.
> 
> ...





FelonE said:


> Funny thing us when she was walking the dog matey threatened to kill him,when I walked past him with it he wouldn't even look at me. Fvcking rat.


Follow him and see where he goes on his daily waste of life...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Fvcking fuming man.
> 
> The trampy fvcking wifebeating cvnt next door to my Mrs mate has been a pr1ck ever since he moved in and been keeping Mrs mates son up all night with the noise of him beating up his mrs.
> 
> ...





FelonE said:


> Funny thing us when she was walking the dog matey threatened to kill him,when I walked past him with it he wouldn't even look at me. Fvcking rat.





A1243R said:


> Take the dog in the middle of the night, make sure he doesn't see, keep it safe and then keep it :thumb: Always horrible to see a nice animal get put down


The poor dogs are always the victims of dumb ****s! My mate has a pit the police took it away for six months and put it through all kinds of tests...then gave it back as it was no trouble and very kind to all that met her.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Follow him and see where he goes on his daily waste of life...


I've calmed down since yesterday, not gonna risk fvcking up my family by getting nicked for that pr1ck.

Was better that I had a rant on here than knocked on his door.

Few yrs ago he'd of got it but I've got a great little family I wouldn't want to jeopardise now.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Fvcking fuming man.
> 
> The trampy fvcking wifebeating cvnt next door to my Mrs mate has been a pr1ck ever since he moved in and been keeping Mrs mates son up all night with the noise of him beating up his mrs.
> 
> ...





FelonE said:


> Funny thing us when she was walking the dog matey threatened to kill him,when I walked past him with it he wouldn't even look at me. Fvcking rat.





A1243R said:


> Take the dog in the middle of the night, make sure he doesn't see, keep it safe and then keep it :thumb: Always horrible to see a nice animal get put down





FelonE said:


> East Oxford isn't mate haha its a sh1thole.


Alabinians everywhere...lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> The poor dogs are always the victims of dumb ****s! My mate has a pit the police took it away for six months and put it through all kinds of tests...then gave it back as it was no trouble and very kind to all that met her.


My dogs a pit so don't want him grassing me up as well.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> My dogs a pit so don't want him grassing me up as well.


Thats wrong mate he needs scaring the **** out of...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Thats wrong mate he needs scaring the **** out of...


I know but it's an awkward situation


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I know but it's an awkward situation


Just be careful mate they will take the dog and put it through tests... and if he gets narky they wont give him back...devastating mate i dont think i could refrain myself if that happened but then its off the boob again...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Just be careful mate they will take the dog and put it through tests... and if he gets narky they wont give him back...devastating mate i dont think i could refrain myself if that happened but then its off the boob again...


I did my last sentence about 3yrs ago and did 3 and a half yrs out of a 4 and a half yr sentence. Decided then I'd had enough.

Got a great gf and nice chilled home life for the first time ever. Not looking to fvck it up over some pr1ck.

My dogs funny with people she don't know so don't think she'd fare well in the tests tbh. She's our baby we'd be devastated if she got taken.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I did my last sentence about 3yrs ago and did 3 and a half yrs out of a 4 and a half yr sentence. Decided then I'd had enough.
> 
> Got a great gf and nice chilled home life for the first time ever. Not looking to fvck it up over some pr1ck.
> 
> My dogs funny with people she don't know so don't think she'd fare well in the tests tbh. She's our baby we'd be devastated if she got taken.


Exactly mate and the old bill will look at you like you caused the whole deal... try and move mate you dont need dickheads round you! Im the same im all settled now and getting married next year...


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Acidreflux said:


> The poor dogs are always the victims of dumb ****s! My mate has a pit the police took it away for six months and put it through all kinds of tests...then gave it back as it was no trouble and very kind to all that met her.


Problem is taking a dog away from its family for 6 months, shoving it in a kennels with loads of other dogs and doing tests on it could cause lasting damage to the dogs temperment and actually make it worse.

It's a sh!tty law, I would love a pit, beautiful dogs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Exactly mate and the old bill will look at you like you caused the whole deal... try and move mate you dont need dickheads round you! Im the same im all settled now and getting married next year...


That's why we don't have a lot to do with many people. Don't get me wrong there's some good people here too but some pr1cks too.

Congrats mate,we're getting married next year too.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Problem is taking a dog away from its family for 6 months, shoving it in a kennels with loads of other dogs and doing tests on it could cause lasting damage to the dogs temperment and actually make it worse.
> 
> It's a sh!tty law, I would love a pit, beautiful dogs


Exactly and the dog will obviously act different in strange surroundings with people it doesn't know.

I love all dogs regardless of breed but never had such loving dogs as staffs and pits.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Exactly and the dog will obviously act different in strange surroundings with people it doesn't know.
> 
> I love all dogs regardless of breed but never had such loving dogs as staffs and pits.


When I was in early 20's a mate had a pit and it was amazing, would climb on my lap and go sleep, was huge too! But so soft and loving.

I like all dogs, wouldn't have a little yappy dog but don't dislike them.

We have an Irish Setter at farm so would love 1 at home and a Beagle but our house is small and would get destroyed, plus the small cat wouldn't like it


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Adz said:


> Problem is taking a dog away from its family for 6 months, shoving it in a kennels with loads of other dogs and doing tests on it could cause lasting damage to the dogs temperment and actually make it worse.
> 
> It's a sh!tty law, I would love a pit, beautiful dogs


I know mate me to my pals in Holland breed xxxl bullies which are pits cross cane corso and they are the sweetest dogs ive ever come across no bother at all...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Exactly and the dog will obviously act different in strange surroundings with people it doesn't know.
> 
> I love all dogs regardless of breed but never had such loving dogs as staffs and pits.





FelonE said:


> That's why we don't have a lot to do with many people. Don't get me wrong there's some good people here too but some pr1cks too.
> 
> Congrats mate,we're getting married next year too.


Nice one! Im getting married in sardinia on the beach!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Nice one! Im getting married in sardinia on the beach!!


Nice


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> When I was in early 20's a mate had a pit and it was amazing, would climb on my lap and go sleep, was huge too! But so soft and loving.
> 
> I like all dogs, wouldn't have a little yappy dog but don't dislike them.
> 
> We have an Irish Setter at farm so would love 1 at home and a Beagle but our house is small and would get destroyed, plus the small cat wouldn't like it


We've got a pit and a yappy little dog lol. They're best mates. Always cuddled up asleep.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Them on their sofa


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

See that doesn't look like a yappy dog


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> See that doesn't look like a yappy dog


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg Day Done

Did squats,leg press,leg ext,ham curls. 4 sets of 3 at 120kg squat.

Mrs is doing great,was squatting 8kg dbs last week,doing 10kg dbs today and gone up a plate on ext and ham curls. Got her doing 4 set instead of 3 now.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You will be gutted if she gets better quads then you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> You will be gutted if she gets better quads then you


But I'll reap the benefits :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dunno what's wrong with me today but stomach feels very delicate. Had cramps earlier so went toilet and literally emptied the entire contents of my bowels lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Dunno what's wrong with me today but stomach feels very delicate. Had cramps earlier so went toilet and literally emptied the entire contents of my bowels lol


Is this the beginning of felonE's log log


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Is this the beginning of felonE's log log


It began and finished in half an hour


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup fools

Rest day will mostly be spent doing fvck all.

Had 6 Weetabix and some custard creams already.

Blood pressure is down again today from 147/77 to 139/72.

Ordered some Hawthorn Berry today to help get it lower.

Will be ordering my NP Mass 400 next week so hopefully I can hold off a few more weeks lol. Will be waiting til my bp is lower.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Post shower pic

One for ya w4nk banks homos


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Now you have got rid of the lard we can finally see that Adonis belt... Well done buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Now you have got rid of the lard we can finally see that Adonis belt... Well done buddy 1:


What's the adonis belt? Lol


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> What's the adonis belt? Lol


It's the crease from your waist pointing to your junk either side of your abs bud.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> It's the crease from your waist pointing to your junk either side of your abs bud.


Ohh lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Had a banana earlier, bp down to 131/71 sweet lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Had a banana earlier, bp down to 131/71 sweet lol


Knock back baby aspirin and will sort it... short term anyway


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Knock back baby aspirin and will sort it... short term anyway


^this


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Knock back baby aspirin and will sort it... short term anyway


Because of blood thinning?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Because of blood thinning?


Yep but has to be baby aspirin as it's low dose. Plenty run it indefinitely while b and cruising.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Yep but has to be baby aspirin as it's low dose. Plenty run it indefinitely while b and cruising.


Ok cheers mate. Gonna eat more fruit and veg too.

Glad I got a bp monitor now


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Handy to have alright, should use mine more often lol

One thing tho, if bp is high in general then stuff like cellary will help but if the main cause is aas they imo they have little effect if any.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Handy to have alright, should use mine more often lol
> 
> One thing tho, if bp is high in general then stuff like cellary will help but if the main cause is aas they imo they have little effect if any.


Well it's come down the last few days where I've been trying not to be such a stressy cvnt and eating beetroot, banana lol. I smoke like fvck which probably don't help.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Haha smoking will help release stress


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Haha smoking will help release stress


It does lol. Keeps me (relatively) sane


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Well it's come down the last few days where I've been trying not to be such a stressy cvnt and eating beetroot, banana lol. I smoke like fvck which probably don't help.


I was a 20-40 a day man myself loved smoking more than anything

Since quiting my bp etc is a lot better

It didn't effect my training tbh in anyway

But in regaurds to health you know what I'm gonna say lol

Get alan carrs quit smoking book it's awesome


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> I was a 20-40 a day man myself loved smoking more than anything
> 
> Since quiting my bp etc is a lot better
> 
> ...


It's annoying cos I can be very strict on a boring cutting diet and ignore the hunger cravings but smoking is my weak point.

I did give up for 9 months in prison, had packets and packets of it in my cell cos I was double bubbling but can I give up out here? Can I fvxk lol.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> It's annoying cos I can be very strict on a boring cutting diet and ignore the hunger cravings but smoking is my weak point.
> 
> I did give up for 9 months in prison, had packets and packets of it in my cell cos I was double bubbling but can I give up out here? Can I fvxk lol.


Read the book mate you'll be suprised

25 now been smoking since I was 11

Working as a scaff every cvnt smoking around me and I read the book quit next day give it a try trust me take your time reading it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> Read the book mate you'll be suprised
> 
> 25 now been smoking since I was 11
> 
> Working as a scaff every cvnt smoking around me and I read the book quit next day give it a try trust me take your time reading it


I'll look for the ebook,cheers mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'll look for the ebook,cheers mate


Allen Carr's Easyway: Top Tips on how to stop smoking using Allen Carr's Easyway method


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not gonna lie I thought you meant Alan Carr........the gay comedian lool


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Boys and Girls

Slept well.

Changed my breakfast from Weetabix to Muesli and a banana, interesting sh1t I know lol.

Not a lot going on today, just my usual de-hairing procedure.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just dehaired but kept a tash,showed the Mrs who said it was gay and I had to shave it off.....spoil sport lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just dehaired but kept a tash,showed the Mrs who said it was gay and I had to shave it off.....spoil sport lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


>


Ffs I told her not to take a picture


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@FelonE dude have you tried these? :drool:

Groceries

Sorry I know off topic but just had to say. Can't get enough of em


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> @FelonE dude have you tried these? :drool:
> 
> Groceries
> 
> Sorry I know off topic but just had to say. Can't get enough of em


No but was looking at something very similar when I bought muesli yesterday in Lidl.

They look well nice


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> No but was looking at something very similar when I bought muesli yesterday in Lidl.
> 
> They look well nice


Yeah mate lidle do blueberry and apricot as well.

Get some you won't be disappointed :drool: :drool:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Yeah mate lidle do blueberry and apricot as well.
> 
> Get some you won't be disappointed :drool: :drool:


Might do next week


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Might do next week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Bredbins

Had a good sleep. Just had me muesli and banana. Just jabbed 0.7ml test.

Been cruising for 4 weeks today,my pb lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Morning Bredbins
> 
> Had a good sleep. Just had me muesli and banana. Just jabbed 0.7ml test.
> 
> Been cruising for 4 weeks today,my pb lol.


That's some going mate, hats off to you ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> That's some going mate, hats off to you ;-)


Lol cheers mate


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Am 3 weeks in, sucks lol. Well done on the extra week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Am 3 weeks in, sucks lol. Well done on the extra week


Tbh mate I'm enjoying it. Eating what I like and holding weight and just as lean.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Tbh mate I'm enjoying it. Eating what I like and holding weight and just as lean.


When you plannin to get on the NP stuff then? Can't wait to hear how you on with the different test-tren ratio


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> When you plannin to get on the NP stuff then? Can't wait to hear how you on with the different test-tren ratio


This week or next mate. Should be interesting lol

Edit. Thought it said planning to get the stuff not get on it lol. Get on it in at least four weeks.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper day 1 done

Flat bench

Incline db bench

Slow /paused dips

Pullups

Single arm pulldowns

Seated rows

Shoulder press

Lat raises

Rear delts

Tri pushdown

Db curls

Last rep on bench is normally a danger rep for me and i love it nearly fvcked up today lol. Thought I could get one more,brought the bar down to my chest and thought sh1t haha.

It was only the fact I didn't wanna drop it on me in front of the lil poofters that were there that made me get the rep..... Phew lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> Am 3 weeks in, sucks lol. Well done on the extra week


8 weeks tomorrow for me 

Piece of píss.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 8 weeks tomorrow for me
> 
> Piece of píss.


Easy mate. I don't mind cruising atm.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Blood pressure down to 127/57. Haven't smoked since 7pm yesterday, eating 3 bananas a day.

Just spent 12quid on fruit over Lidells a min ago,don't normally eat fruit.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Blood pressure down to 127/57. Haven't smoked since 7pm yesterday, eating 3 bananas a day.
> 
> Just spent 12quid on fruit over Lidells a min ago,don't normally eat fruit.


Good job on getting bp down mate!

Can't beat lidls, love the place lol!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Good job on getting bp down mate!
> 
> Can't beat lidls, love the place lol!


Got some Hawthorn Berry today too.......had a *** though oops


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Food today has been

100g muesli with whole milk/banana

Peanut butter and banana sandwich

Peach/satsuma

Chilli con carne

Banana/plum

Chocolate Aero(big one)

Just had another peanut butter sandwich


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Food today has been
> 
> 100g muesli with whole milk/banana
> 
> ...


Embracing the fruit I see  

Love muesli but you get so little volume I could eat the bag


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Embracing the fruit I see
> 
> Love muesli but you get so little volume I could eat the bag


Yep. Trying to lower my bp mate. Eating fruit,taking Hawthorn Berry and quit smoking.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wassup my ******

Rest day todizzle

So far eaten

Muesli/banana

Some Rich Tea

2 fried eggs in a sarnie/plum/banana


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

And some custard creams. Gonna try and put some mass on now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Had a funny row with Mrs brothers Mrs on fb yesterday. She was trying to insult me by saying I workout lol then said she is gonna laugh when I stop and the muscle turns to fat(ffs) I said muscle and fat are to completely different things ya thick [email protected] lol like wood turning in to metal. Then she said it'll be funny when I'm left with saggy skin(for gods sake) I wish I could get that big lmao. She's just had a kid,I said you've already got saggy skin haha. She said at least she can eat normal food and not be scared to eat a Malteser,I eat more crap than you and your bf combined and I look like this,keep hating chubs.Oh her brother is a gym instructor so she knows what she's talking about lool. Was too easy for me.........I got blocked.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Wassup my ******
> 
> Rest day todizzle
> 
> ...


Ah... I see you are observing the lesser known Eat loads of sh1te diet where you eat everything in sight. Not a lot of protein there bud. Or is that coming later in the day after the crap?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Ah... I see you are observing the lesser known fat essex bird diet where you eat everything in sight. Not a lot of protein there bud. Or is that coming later in the day after the crap?


I'll have some more eggs,peanut butter,couple of shakes yet lol


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'll have some more eggs,peanut butter,couple of shakes yet lol


Are you veggie?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Are you veggie?


Lol no but I don't have meat everyday,depends what we have for tea. Had chilli yesterday. I don't count calories/macros etc mate. If I was dieting I would.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol no but I don't have meat everyday,depends what we have for tea. Had chilli yesterday. I don't count calories/macros etc mate. If I was dieting I would.


 I eat about 1.2kg of meat a day, plus egg, veg, etc. haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> I eat about 1.2kg of meat a day, plus egg, veg, etc. haha


How much do you weigh?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Last Saturday I was 96.8kg at 5'9". On a low carb cut. I was 101.9kg.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Last Saturday I was 96.8kg at 5'9". On a low carb cut. I was 101.9kg.


Aah you're chubby,explains alot lol only joking. I can eat whatever I like mate,doesn't affect my strength/body composition at all.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Aah you're chubby,explains alot lol only joking. I can eat whatever I like mate,doesn't affect my strength/body composition at all.


Lucky git...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Lucky git...


Very mate. I ate 100% clean as a natty for 2yrs,wouldn't dare have a cheat meal etc. Got 2 cycles behind me and am cruising atm. Was still tracking my food up until a month ago but stopped because wanted to eat normal meals with Mrs. Ended up eating whatever I want but still paying attention to the mirror and I'm just as lean/big/strong. Still getting protein in etc but eat what I want when I want........makes life a lot easier lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Me just now

 @musclemate


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Had a funny row with Mrs brothers Mrs on fb yesterday. She was trying to insult me by saying I workout lol then said she is gonna laugh when I stop and the muscle turns to fat(ffs) I said muscle and fat are to completely different things ya thick [email protected] lol like wood turning in to metal. Then she said it'll be funny when I'm left with saggy skin(for gods sake) I wish I could get that big lmao. She's just had a kid,I said you've already got saggy skin haha. She said at least she can eat normal food and not be scared to eat a Malteser,I eat more crap than you and your bf combined and I look like this,keep hating chubs.Oh her brother is a gym instructor so she knows what she's talking about lool. Was too easy for me.........I got blocked.


We all have relatives that are retards mate, just luck of the draw as to whether or not you're forced to spend time with them


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> We all have relatives that are retards mate' date=' just luck of the draw as to whether or not you're forced to spend time with them  [/quote']
> 
> She was asking me for diet advice a few weeks ago lol.
> 
> I don't chat to my family cos they're d1cks


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> She was asking me for diet advice a few weeks ago lol.
> 
> I don't chat to my family cos they're d1cks


LOL, oh dear. Worst ones are those that try and give *you* diet advice when you look a million times better than them hahaha, all the diet cokes I was drinking whilst cutting were apparently going to keep putting fat back on me as I was losing it despite the fact that they contain practically no calories :lol:

I'm close with my immediate family (mum, sis, bro and my nephew) but I don't see the rest of my family often. My nan arranges get-togethers a few times a year and we all see each other then, we all get along okay but there's so many false pleasantries and suppressed resentment over things that have happened over the years, you can tell that there's a lot of dislike floating around the room but nobody brings anything up. Only ones I really like are a few of my cousins.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> LOL' date=' oh dear. Worst ones are those that try and give [b']you diet advice when you look a million times better than them hahaha, all the diet cokes I was drinking whilst cutting were apparently going to keep putting fat back on me as I was losing it despite the fact that they contain practically no calories :lol:
> 
> I'm close with my immediate family (mum, sis, bro and my nephew) but I don't see the rest of my family often. My nan arranges get-togethers a few times a year and we all see each other then, we all get along okay but there's so many false pleasantries and suppressed resentment over things that have happened over the years, you can tell that there's a lot of dislike floating around the room but nobody brings anything up. Only ones I really like are a few of my cousins.


Someone at the gym the other week was trying to tell me I should be doing 10 reps on squats instead of the 3 or 4 I was doing. Geezer is a fat mess,I just looked at the Mrs and gave a wry smile......she knew.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Someone at the gym the other week was trying to tell me I should be doing 10 reps on squats instead of the 3 or 4 I was doing. Geezer is a fat mess,I just looked at the Mrs and gave a wry smile......she knew.


Should'a pulled your troosers down and flexed your quads while saying "uwotm8?"  Thinking of going low reps on squats myself actually and see how I get on, been doing well on 20 reppers but I feel it's only because my legs respond well to being pumped in general and high rep squats are torture :laugh: So thinking of going heavy on the squats to start off and then going reps, reps, reps on the leg extensions.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Should'a pulled your troosers down and flexed your quads while saying "uwotm8?"  Thinking of going low reps on squats myself actually and see how I get on' date=' been doing well on 20 reppers but I feel it's only because my legs respond well to being pumped in general and high rep squats are torture :laugh: So thinking of going heavy on the squats to start off and then going reps, reps, reps on the leg extensions.[/quote']
> 
> He's not ready for my level of quad-mania lol.
> 
> I do that now mate. 4 sets of 3 squats but higher reps on legpress,ext etc. Plus I hit em twice a week.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> He's not ready for my level of quad-mania lol.
> 
> I do that now mate. 4 sets of 3 squats but higher reps on legpress,ext etc. Plus I hit em twice a week.


Yeah I'm still doing upper/lower type stuff twice weekly, atm one workout I'll do squats then leg extension then the next I'll do leg press then extension for quads. Set wise I'm still into the low volume/high intensity Dorian Yates type stuff, but doing a combination of his old style and new style atm - with big heavy movements like squats, leg press and so on I'll do two any warmup sets and then two sets to total failure, but with smaller movements like leg extension I'll do one set and then finish off with an intensity technique like either a triple dropset, partials to failure, cheats to negative failure where possible and so on.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Yeah I'm still doing upper/lower type stuff twice weekly' date=' atm one workout I'll do squats then leg extension then the next I'll do leg press then extension for quads. Set wise I'm still into the low volume/high intensity Dorian Yates type stuff, but doing a combination of his old style and new style atm - with big heavy movements like squats, leg press and so on I'll do two any warmup sets and then two sets to total failure, but with smaller movements like leg extension I'll do one set and then finish off with an intensity technique like either a triple dropset, partials to failure, cheats to negative failure where possible and so on.[/quote']
> 
> Ok. My lower is the same both days


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Ok. My lower is the same both days


I basically have two different workouts, 2 "torso" days and 2 "limb" days, so obviously I'll do like torso 1, then limbs 1, then torso 2 then limbs 2. It's basically an upper/lower but instead of tacking arms on at the end of upper day I do them before I do legs instead.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> I basically have two different workouts' date=' 2 "torso" days and 2 "limb" days, so obviously I'll do like torso 1, then limbs 1, then torso 2 then limbs 2. It's basically an upper/lower but instead of tacking arms on at the end of upper day I do them before I do legs instead.[/quote']
> 
> Ideal. My upper days are pretty much the same but I'll swap flyes for dips etc on the 2nd day.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Ideal. My upper days are pretty much the same but I'll swap flyes for dips etc on the 2nd day.


If for anything it's because I love heavy barbell curls, can't quite go anywhere near as heavy if I do them at the end of the workout but it feels sick picking up the 50kg bar off the rack and repping it out :thumb: Yeah sometimes I'll be due to do something like flyes and I either feel like doing something else or the equipment will be in use so I'll go so something else instead, the big basic movements never get substituted though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> If for anything it's because I love heavy barbell curls' date=' can't quite go anywhere near as heavy if I do them at the end of the workout but it feels sick picking up the 50kg bar off the rack and repping it out :thumb: Yeah sometimes I'll be due to do something like flyes and I either feel like doing something else or the equipment will be in use so I'll go so something else instead, the big basic movements never get substituted though.[/quote']
> 
> Same. Big moves stay there as a staple.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Me just now
> 
> View attachment 171937
> @musclemate


Fat git!

No... Looking good matey. Making some decent progress there. :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Fat git!
> 
> No... Looking good matey. Making some decent progress there. 1:


Cheers mate. Was a bit worried about getting fat etc on my cruise but holding it all nicely.

Blasting again next month


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Had a funny row with Mrs brothers Mrs on fb yesterday. She was trying to insult me by saying I workout lol then said she is gonna laugh when I stop and the muscle turns to fat(ffs) I said muscle and fat are to completely different things ya thick [email protected] lol like wood turning in to metal. Then she said it'll be funny when I'm left with saggy skin(for gods sake) I wish I could get that big lmao. She's just had a kid,I said you've already got saggy skin haha. She said at least she can eat normal food and not be scared to eat a Malteser,I eat more crap than you and your bf combined and I look like this,keep hating chubs.Oh her brother is a gym instructor so she knows what she's talking about lool. Was too easy for me.........I got blocked.


PMSL!! Some people are just clueless mate, good job on getting blocked though



FelonE said:


> Me just now
> 
> View attachment 171937
> @musclemate


Quad envy...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> PMSL!! Some people are just clueless mate, good job on getting blocked though
> 
> Quad envy...


Quad envy?? The whole of UK-M has Arm envy of you :lol: looking great tho mate, even though you do take changing room selfies :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Quad envy?? The whole of UK-M has Arm envy of you :lol: looking great tho mate, even though you do take changing room selfies :lol:


Don't be dissing changing room selfies in @FelonE's journal, he's the originator, fix your **** up young'un or you'll be getting negged

Happy belated birthday for yesterday mate (think it was you??)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> PMSL!! Some people are just clueless mate, good job on getting blocked though
> 
> Quad envy...


Divs ain't they lol

Bet your quads are loads better

I've got arm envy lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't be dissing changing room selfies in @FelonE's journal, he's the originator, fix your **** up young'un or you'll be getting negged
> 
> Happy belated birthday for yesterday mate (think it was you??)


Hahaha I know, I'll be sleeping with one eye open tonight :lol:

Yes it was Sunday mate, cheers! 20 means I'm getting old


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Quad envy?? The whole of UK-M has Arm envy of you  looking great tho mate, even though you do take changing room selfies


I'm definitely envious. Got a great physique.

Changing room selfies? Don't go there son


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Hahaha I know, I'll be sleeping with one eye open tonight :lol:
> 
> Yes it was Sunday mate, cheers! 20 means I'm getting old


Getting old? I'm nearly twice your age you [email protected] :lol:

I'm surprsied your still, surely it's past your bed time?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Getting old? I'm nearly twice your age you [email protected]
> 
> I'm surprsied your still, surely it's past your bed time?


Kids these days.....don't know they're born


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

How long you been on the juice?

What were your natural gains like from 10stone?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> How long you been on the juice?
> 
> What were your natural gains like from 10stone?


Got from 10to 13 stone naturally and stayed lean. Done two cycles now and been cruising on 165mg test for 4 weeks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just making dinner but I'll put some pics of my journey up after


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dinner for me tonight

Homemade chips, 4 eggs and a tin of beans


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pic 1 natty,never trained

Pic 2 natty,after fat bulk

Pic 3 natty,after 8 week cut

Pic 4 had had 3 months off from everything

Pic 5 enhanced bulk

Pic 6 enhanced cut

Pic 7 on my last cycle

Pic 8 now,cruising


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

pics won't attach lol ffs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FAIL


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Pic 1 natty,never trained
> 
> Pic 2 natty,after fat bulk
> 
> ...


Can we try again?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

It'll only upload a few. I'll make a collage thing


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> Can we try again?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

1. Never trained

2. Natty bulk

3. Natty cut

4. Had 3 months off everything

5. Enhanced bulk

6. Enhanced cut

7. Now,cruising


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

8. Raging ****!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> 8. Raging ****!!


9. Sat outside Tommy's with a semi on


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

10. Tommy anal bleeding


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> 10. Tommy anal bleeding


11. FelonE getting arrested...........again


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

12. Me getting Paul out on bail cos I want to be bummed, again.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> 12. Me getting Paul out on bail cos I want to be bummed, again.


13. Me refusing bail so i can share a cell with Big Dave and feel his hot breath in my ear


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 171986


Just shows how much fat a natty bulk can get.

Bloody frustrating.

Oh and 14. Big dave finger blasting FelonE


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> Just shows how much fat a natty bulk can get.
> 
> Bloody frustrating.
> 
> Oh and 14. Big dave finger blasting FelonE


I wasn't trying to lean bulk though lol. I went from 10stone to 15 and end of cut was 13.3.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I wasn't trying to lean bulk though lol. I went from 10stone to 15 and end of cut was 13.3.


in what space of time did you gain 5st?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> in what space of time did you gain 5st?


Well the cut took about 8 weeks, so around 22months mate.


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

came in got about 10 pics for the olde w4nk bank cheers @ felone  ahaha

Nah good progress dude keep it up an lmao trolling bodybuilding. Com. Used to live on that site... glad i moved sites never even heard of a macro before moving and everyones natty or fake natty.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

little_johnson said:


> came in got about 10 pics for the olde w4nk bank cheers @ felone  ahaha
> 
> Nah good progress dude keep it up an lmao trolling bodybuilding. Com. Used to live on that site... glad i moved sites never even heard of a macro before moving and everyones natty or fake natty.


Lol I aim to please

Love trolling bb.com haha


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm definitely envious. Got a great physique.
> 
> Changing room selfies? Don't go there son


I'm definetley taking a changing room selfie next time I go shopping :lol: won't look as good as you or @Sharpy76 though


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> Getting old? I'm nearly twice your age you [email protected] :lol:
> 
> I'm surprsied your still, surely it's past your bed time?


Haha you old bastard  if I look as good as you at your age I'll be happy mate :thumb:

Yes I'm off to bed now :lol: just got home from the gym but I've been told off as I was late home  eh oh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I'm definetley taking a changing room selfie next time I go shopping  won't look as good as you or @Sharpy76 though


Dem old man genetics lol

All about changing room and sunbed shop selfies mate.

Course you will


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Dem old man genetics lol
> 
> All about changing room and sunbed shop selfies mate.
> 
> Course you will


I've never ever been on a sunbed in my life :lol: seriously considering starting to use them and maybe melotan? People look so much better with a tan! Always thought they were for pretty boys until I came on here tbh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I've never ever been on a sunbed in my life  seriously considering starting to use them and maybe melotan? People look so much better with a tan! Always thought they were for pretty boys until I came on here tbh


Me and Mrs been on MT2 for about 3 months,great stuff.

I thought sunbeds were for poofs lol

Until I realised @TELBOR used em....then I knew they were


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had 3 chocolate mouse things a banana and a peach


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Me and Mrs been on MT2 for about 3 months,great stuff.
> 
> I thought sunbeds were for poofs lol
> 
> Until I realised @TELBOR used em....then I knew they were


 :lol: :lol: :lol: definetley for poofs then :lol:

You rate MT2 then mate yeah? What's the protocol etc?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> definetley for poofs then
> 
> You rate MT2 then mate yeah? What's the protocol etc?


Yep lol

Yeah it's good stuff. Within a week I'd gone from proper white to nice and brown

Mrs went from proper white to Jamaican

Load up on ed jabs for a week with a few sunbeds,then jab once a week and we have one 10min bed a week now to maintain


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: definetley for poofs then :lol:
> 
> You rate MT2 then mate yeah? What's the protocol etc?





FelonE said:


> Yep lol
> 
> Yeah it's good stuff. Within a week I'd gone from proper white to nice and brown
> 
> ...


I've been using for about 4 weeks now and had 3 sunbirds in that time. Loads of people have commented on how brown I am. I tan nicely anyway but this makes it that much easier and gives a nice tone

As feline said a week loading then once a week from then on


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I've been using for about 4 weeks now and had 3 sunbirds in that time. Loads of people have commented on how brown I am. I tan nicely anyway but this makes it that much easier and gives a nice tone
> 
> As feline said a week loading then once a week from then on


Sunbirds and feline? You been drinking ya dads whusky again? Lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Sunbirds and feline? You been drinking ya dads whusky again? Lol


Lol. typing on phone should always read back over what I've wrote

You know what i mean though ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Operation lower blood pressure is going really well. Last week it was 147/77. today it is 129/71


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. typing on phone should always read back over what I've wrote
> 
> You know what i mean though ;-)


I get ya blud


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Well the cut took about 8 weeks, so around 22months mate.


Well that's some good going, I'm hoping to get as big as I can before a cut, any tips?

Training, diet etc?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> Well that's some good going, I'm hoping to get as big as I can before a cut, any tips?
> 
> Training, diet etc?


Are you natty then?

If you are then I'd eat a 500 cal surplus mate.

Upper lower 2xweek


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Are you natty then?
> 
> If you are then I'd eat a 500 cal surplus mate.
> 
> Upper lower 2xweek


Yes.

That's currently what I'm doing atm.

Cheers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> Yes.
> 
> That's currently what I'm doing atm.
> 
> Cheers


All good then mate. Bulking/cutting natty is very frustrating. Get too fat on a bulk and shrink too much on a cut.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Lower day 1 today as I had yesterday as my rest day instead of today.

Weighed in at 14stone 5lbs this morning, fat cvnt lol


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> Lower day 1 today as I had yesterday as my rest day instead of today.
> 
> Weighed in at 14stone 5lbs this morning, fat cvnt lol


You train in the morning? Do you eat before or after if you do?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> You train in the morning? Do you eat before or after if you do?


Yeah. I eat before and after


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Yeah. I eat before and after


What do you eat beforehand, doesn't that make you sluggish?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> What do you eat beforehand, doesn't that make you sluggish?


Atm I have a bowl of muesli and a banana, maybe some biscuits.

Nah I feel fine


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Atm I have a bowl of muesli and a banana, maybe some biscuits.
> 
> Nah I feel fine


How long before you train after you eat then?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> How long before you train after you eat then?


No particular set time between em mate. I eat when I'm hungry and train when I'm ready lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs just weighed in at 7 stone 7lbs. Up 5lbs in 4 weeks,perfect.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lower Day 1 Done

Squats,legpress,leg ext,ham curls

Mrs did her usual fullbody. Her weights went up last week and already they're pretty easy for her this week. Can't believe how well she's progressing.

Both just had a peanut butter and banana sandwich for our post workout,I had a shake too cos I'm fat.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good steady progress for the Mrs, good weight for you too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good steady progress for the Mrs, good weight for you too


Cheers mate. Really happy with how she's doing and that's just by eating normally. She hardly ate before. The confidence she's getting from all the positive compliments has really given her a boost.

Yeah trying to add a little weight before my next blast.......15stone here I come lol


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Mrs just weighed in at 7 stone 7lbs. Up 5lbs in 4 weeks,perfect.


your Mrs is making good progress mate :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> your Mrs is making good progress mate :thumbup1:
> 
> cheers shaun


Cheers mate. She's definitely putting the work in,pleasure to train with. Because I eat a normal evening meal now I cook everynight and she eats a lot better now. Got her appetite back which is good.

Wanted her to put weight on but at a slow pace so it's not just weight for the sake of weight. Going really well.

Cheers Paul


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. She's definitely putting the work in,pleasure to train with. Because I eat a normal evening meal now I cook everynight and she eats a lot better now. Got her appetite back which is good.
> 
> Wanted her to put weight on but at a slow pace so it's not just weight for the sake of weight. Going really well.
> 
> Cheers Paul


that's good stuff,i'm chuffed for the both of you mate...

it's sh1te when you don't have an appetite....

you'll both be looking great on your wedding day (bet you eat all the cake  )

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> that's good stuff,i'm chuffed for the both of you mate...
> 
> it's sh1te when you don't have an appetite....
> 
> ...


Thank you Shaun,appreciate it.

Better be a bloody big cake lol

Cheers Paul


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Better be a bloody big cake lol


 :lol:

you'll just have to stand in front of it, growling at any cvnt that goes near it  (you'll have the wife with the cake cutting knife, as back up  )

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning My Lovelys

Upper day today so gonna hammer it with the usual sh1t. Just had my muesli and banana.

Been cruising for 5 weeks on Monday and actually feel great for it,must of needed the break lol.

Still working on lowering the bp to an acceptable range before I blast again.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning My Lovelys
> 
> Upper day today so gonna hammer it with the usual sh1t. Just had my muesli and banana.
> 
> ...


4 weeks cruising numb nuts 

I'm on 8 weeks and 2 days.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 4 weeks cruising numb nuts
> 
> I'm on 8 weeks and 2 days.


You say tomato I say 5 weeks lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Post upper day pic










Don't cha wish that you could eat junk like me......don't cha lol


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

^^^^^^What % BF do you think you're at there?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> ^^^^^^What % BF do you think you're at there?


UkM bf-37%

Probably 15%


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just took this,it's clearer










Bare in mind I've just demolished a big pack of custard creams lol


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

You look lower than 15% ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> You look lower than 15% ?


Fvck knows mate lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes said:


> ^^^^^^What % BF do you think you're at there?


He's about tree fiddy


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

God knows what bf% he is. He's body will probably look completely different tomorrow anyway lol!!!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

As Paul said, UK-M bf he is 25+, but probably more like 13% in reality.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs and me were disagreeing on some clothing thing and I said if I want to go out bollock naked I will,go on then I dare ya she said....................uh oh...............................Got out the front door starkers,balls in hand before she pulled me back in. Don't call my bluff b1tch lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Mrs and me were disagreeing on some clothing thing and I said if I want to *go out bollock naked* I will,go on then I dare ya she said....................uh oh...............................Got out the front door starkers,balls in hand before she pulled me back in. Don't call my bluff b1tch lol


I like to do this in mid winter at around Christmas party time. Its even better if there is snow.  LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lower Day 2 Done

Got an extra rep on squats,buzzing. Did 4 reps @ 120kg first set. Happy with that.

Mrs went up weights on a few moves,very happy.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs doing her pullups,her favourite exercise lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Ive converted to Islam and decided lifes not just about muscles n chicks...instead i will be helping spread the word of alaa..!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Ive converted to Islam and decided lifes not just about muscles n chicks...instead i will be helping spread the word of alaa..!!


Might wanna learn how to spell Allah then


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

spelling it Allah is the way of the Kaafur...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> spelling it Allah is the way of the Kaafur...


Cool. Bye


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Cool. Bye


Pffff did I say Islam ...I meant vegan!...???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Pffff did I say Islam ...I meant vegan!...???


Lol t1t


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol t1t


Cant eat that mate...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Nut Munchers

Rest day today

Gonna eat how I normally do but put it all in MFP and see how it works out


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning Nut Munchers
> 
> Rest day today
> 
> Gonna eat how I normally do but put it all in MFP and see how it works out


Don't conveniently forget the custard creams though

This should be interesting!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't conveniently forget the custard creams though
> 
> This should be interesting!


Lol oh I never forget them


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So far










Ignore the calorie target etc


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Decided to get my diet back on track tomorrow.

Will be

1. 100g muesli with 200ml whole milk

2. Shake with 500ml whole milk/50g oats

3. Shake with 500ml whole milk/50g oats peanut butter sandwich

4. Allowing 1000 cals for evening meal

5. Shake with 500ml whole milk

Cals will be around 3500

Will still eat some biscuits or whatever


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds good that mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Sounds good that mate


After logging today's food out of curiosity I've seen that I'm not getting enough protein.

The peanut butter sandwich will be rotated with egg or tuna sandwiches


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Decided to get my diet back on track tomorrow.
> 
> Will be
> 
> ...


Any reason for this? Have you noticed negative changes to your physique or energy etc? Just curious! Been silently following your journal.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

godspeed said:


> Any reason for this? Have you noticed negative changes to your physique or energy etc? Just curious! Been silently following your journal.


Not so much my physique or energy but my protein has been quite low.

I'm starting a bulking cycle in a month or so don't wanna bloat up etc.

I normally track food and try and hit a calorie goal,I've just had a few weeks break.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> After logging today's food out of curiosity I've seen that I'm not getting enough protein.
> 
> The peanut butter sandwich will be rotated with egg or tuna sandwiches


No shít lol

Thought that was obvious with the protein mate!!

Get back on it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> No shít lol
> 
> Thought that was obvious with the protein mate!!
> 
> Get back on it


I still thought I was getting enough though, obviously not lol.

I am mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I still thought I was getting enough though, obviously not lol.
> 
> I am mate


Remember the days of tuna, eggs and oats. Fvck knows how you stuck with it for so long lol

At least now you know you can get away with a load of shvt through the day and still gain you lucky b*stard ;-)

How long til the bulk


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Remember the days of tuna, eggs and oats. Fvck knows how you stuck with it for so long lol
> 
> At least now you know you can get away with a load of shvt through the day and still gain you lucky b*stard ;-)
> 
> How long til the bulk


I know mate lol them were the days(not). Yeah at least I know I won't go to sh1t overnight now .

About another 4 or 5 weeks mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I know mate lol them were the days(not). Yeah at least I know I won't go to sh1t overnight now .
> 
> About another 4 or 5 weeks mate


Got you in good shape natty though, don't think you'd of got away with what you eat now without juice but who gives a fvck juice for life lol

You'll be going on as I'm coming off. I've got another 6 weeks on I think. Hate it when that happens haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Got you in good shape natty though, don't think you'd of got away with what you eat now without juice but who gives a fvck juice for life lol
> 
> You'll be going on as I'm coming off. I've got another 6 weeks on I think. Hate it when that happens haha


Yeah definitely got me in decent shape for a natty,still eat like it now when I'm cutting because it works.

Nah probably wouldn't of got away with eating how I have been if I was natty.

Enhanced til I die baby lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Been getting a few boners since yesterday, they don't wanna seem to go either lol. Good job the kids have broke up or the school run could of been awkward lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs was just telling me about the sort of milk she doesn't like

Semi skilled lool

Ffs I'm marrying this dipsh1t


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Full fat at all times


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Semi Skilled


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Semi Skilled


Just showed her and got slapped lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Mrs was just telling me about the sort of milk she doesn't like
> 
> Semi skilled lool
> 
> Ffs I'm marrying this dipsh1t


Lol!!

My missus is just as bad mate, she's blonde AND a hairdresser, need I say more? :blink:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol!!
> 
> My missus is just as bad mate, she's blonde AND a hairdresser, need I say more? :blink:


Lol

She does crack me up with some of the sh1t she says

You must get it a lot too then haha


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol
> 
> She does crack me up with some of the sh1t she says
> 
> You must get it a lot too then haha


Mate, she calls a calculator a count u later ffs :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Mate, she calls a calculator a count u later ffs


Haha that's a good un

My Mrs put a pic up and said 'chasing them gains'

She said I don't even know what gains are but I see people talking about them


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Haha that's a good un
> 
> My Mrs put a pic up and said 'chasing them gains'
> 
> She said I don't even know what gains are but I see people talking about them


Pmsl!

They sound just as scatty as each other!

Tbf, I'll take the scattyness any day over someone who thinks their sh!t don't stink and has their head firmly stuck up their own a$$ like some of these girls. My missus has a fvcking heart of gold and from what you've mentioned, your missus sounds the same


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> They sound just as scatty as each other!
> 
> Tbf, I'll take the scattyness any day over someone who thinks their sh!t don't stink and has their head firmly stuck up their own a$$ like some of these girls. My missus has a fvcking heart of gold and from what you've mentioned, your missus sounds the same


Lol they do.

Yeah totally agree. My Mrs is just a nice normal chilled girl. Best one I've had by far. Been together 3 and a half years and we laugh and joke every day still.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Watching The Human Centipede 3


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Watching The Human Centipede 3


Oh dear.

I just watched Lucy and I thought that was sh!t lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> I just watched Lucy and I thought that was sh!t lol


Lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> I just watched Lucy and I thought that was sh!t lol


**** init :lol: I'm watching the wrecking crew on BBC2 about demolition men, sad **** aren't I :lol: I don't want to go to the pub because I know I'll end up drinking


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> **** init :lol: I'm watching the wrecking crew on BBC2 about demolition men, sad **** aren't I :lol: I don't want to go to the pub because I know I'll end up drinking


You think that's sad I've rented the original poltergeist from iTunes to watch tonight


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> You think that's sad I've rented the original poltergeist from iTunes to watch tonight


Wicked film


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well it's finished and I can confirm it's a pile of sh1t


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Wicked film


Not seen it in years but seeing the re boot is out made me wanna watch it again


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Not seen it in years but seeing the re boot is out made me wanna watch it again


I love watching all the old fims. Done A Nightmare On Elm Street marathon the other week. Looks so fake now but when I was young it looked real haha. Childs Play are my favourite


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I love watching all the old fims. Done A Nightmare On Elm Street marathon the other week. Looks so fake now but when I was young it looked real haha. Childs Play are my favourite


Love the original nightmare on elm street


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Having a bit of an old film day watched the first mad max earlier as well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Having a bit of an old film day watched the first mad max earlier as well


Good film. Just downloaded Road House lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Good film. Just downloaded Road House lol


Classic  I'll get all the sleep I need when I'm dead haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Classic  I'll get all the sleep I need when I'm dead haha


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My bp is 135/65 today. Going in the right direction.

Pulse is down from 88 to 65

I must be chilling out lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

We just watched the Other Woman, girly comedy but was actually really good


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> My bp is 135/65 today. Going in the right direction.
> 
> Pulse is down from 88 to 65
> 
> I must be chilling out lol


See mine floats around 140/70 but pulse when rested is less than 60


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> See mine floats around 140/70 but pulse when rested is less than 60


It's not a bloody competition lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It's not a bloody competition lol


Lol just you'd expect a higher BP naturally if your pulse is high.

It'll be high when I blast lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol just you'd expect a higher BP naturally if your pulse is high.
> 
> It'll be high when I blast lol


I'm not even sure what I'm blasting yet.

Tren is great but I can't gain size on it.

Deca sounds good but don't wanna be bloated/spotty

Creatine it is lol


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm not even sure what I'm blasting yet.
> 
> Tren is great but I can't gain size on it.
> 
> ...


I don't get why people say they can't gain size on Tren. It's highly anabolic?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> I don't get why people say they can't gain size on Tren. It's highly anabolic?


Yes it is


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yes it is


Thanks.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> Thanks.


Lol dunno what it is about it but I was literally eating everything I could get my hands on and not gaining


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm not even sure what I'm blasting yet.
> 
> Tren is great but I can't gain size on it.
> 
> ...


Go for npp mate. You'll love it


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol dunno what it is about it but I was literally eating everything I could get my hands on and not gaining


I had the same, 5k a day 5 out of 7 and stayed the same weight throughout.

Will be having a bash on NPP next my sen


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes said:


> I don't get why people say they can't gain size on Tren. It's highly anabolic?


Because it's mental at nutrient partitioning, I've done 4 Tren cycles 6-8 weeks and not gone up on the scales, yes BF drops and LBM increases.

But to put "weight" on its a no go for me. Even at 5-6k cals a day 

Brilliant drug though


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Because it's mental at nutrient partitioning, I've done 4 Tren cycles 6-8 weeks and not gone up on the scales, yes BF drops and LBM increases.
> 
> But to put "weight" on its a no go for me. Even at 5-6k cals a day
> 
> Brilliant drug though


I don't understand how that is possible though. If you are eating way above your maintenance, then you are going to put on weight. Not saying you're lying, but it seems counterintuitive.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> I don't understand how that is possible though. If you are eating way above your maintenance, then you are going to put on weight. Not saying you're lying, but it seems counterintuitive.


I wouldn't of believed it myself but it's true.

Have you ran tren before?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I wouldn't of believed it myself but it's true.
> 
> Have you ran tren before?


Yes, on low dose months and months ago.

Will be running 250mg test and 600mg of tren soon though.

Just to see how it differs from high test low tren


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> Yes, on low dose months and months ago.
> 
> Will be running 250mg test and 600mg of tren soon though.
> 
> Just to see how it differs from high test low tren


I was on 210 test/300 tren/210 mast

I was trying so hard to gain on it it frustrated me.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I was on 210 test/300 tren/210 mast
> 
> I was trying so hard to gain on it it frustrated me.


But your lifts still went up right?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> But your lifts still went up right?


Yeah


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper Day 1 Done

Bench

Incline db bench

Cable crossovers

Pullups

Pullups

Seated rows

Seated db press

Lat raises

Bent over rear delts

Lying db ext

Rope pushdown

Db curls

Db hammer curls

Food has been

1. 100 muesli with 200ml whole milk

2. (post workout) shake with 500ml whole milk and fried egg sandwich with 2 eggs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Going on a mini cut up until my next blast,nothing drastic just a few hundred cals under.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes said:


> I don't understand how that is possible though. If you are eating way above your maintenance, then you are going to put on weight. Not saying you're lying, but it seems counterintuitive.


Nobody understands lol

I can't explain it, I had spells on tren where I felt hypo because it was burning through the carbs like you wouldn't believe.

Quite a few members have experienced this.

My next blast has tren in it  Can't stay away from it!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Going on a mini cut up until my next blast,nothing drastic just a few hundred cals under.


I'm doing that, 7 days before I start will be no carbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I'm doing that, 7 days before I start will be no carbs


Best way ain't it. Wanna go in to it leanish.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Best way ain't it. Wanna go in to it leanish.


Priming myself for holding lots of water


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Priming myself for holding lots of water


Lol same


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Tren is strange, I felt awesome and yea lifts went up, but mass didn't


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Tren is strange, I felt awesome and yea lifts went up, but mass didn't


Mental stuff


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Tren is strange, I felt awesome and yea lifts went up, but mass didn't





FelonE said:


> Mental stuff


It's mad how we all react differently to stuff. I don't think I'd have any problem putting on size with tren

I also get no sides whatsoever apart from a bit of heartburn from time to time

And I'm always fvcking hungry where as others say it kills there appetite


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> It's mad how we all react differently to stuff. I don't think I'd have any problem putting on size with tren
> 
> I also get no sides whatsoever apart from a bit of heartburn from time to time
> 
> And I'm always fvcking hungry where as others say it kills there appetite


I was fvcking starving on it,should of ended up 24st of fat lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I didn't get any sides either but could eat some food!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Watching United 93. Film about 9/11.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Watching United 93. Film about 9/11.


They all die


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> They all die


I fell asleep half hour in to it but the Mrs said it was good lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Nobody understands lol
> 
> I can't explain it, I had spells on tren where I felt hypo because it was burning through the carbs like you wouldn't believe.
> 
> ...


I get this on tren and deca

Around half hour to hour after carb meal feel hypo as fvck


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Adz said:


> Tren is strange, I felt awesome and yea lifts went up, but mass didn't


I get the same with anadrol. The gains aren't that great, lifts go up decently, but the thing I love is that, mentally, I feel awesome on it. As much as it pains me beyond words to use this phrase, I just feel "alpha" on it - nobody or nothing can knock my confidence but I'm not a knob to people as it's not in my nature to do so, just self-confidence through the roof and nothing gets me down. Also mega aggression where it counts, for example in the gym and if someone were to start giving me or my loved ones any shyte. Funnily enough I'm less likely to snap at people over small things though.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

bail said:


> I get this on tren and deca
> 
> Around half hour to hour after carb meal feel hypo as fvck


Same, fecking annoying too lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bail said:


> I get this on tren and deca
> 
> Around half hour to hour after carb meal feel hypo as fvck


Makes you realise how good it is!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Makes you realise how good it is!


My job is too high up for it lol

Too risky


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> My job is too high up for it lol
> 
> Too risky


Sky diver?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Sky diver?


I wish lol

Scaffolder bud


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> I wish lol
> 
> Scaffolder bud


Oh bit of an anti-climax lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The fatties are jelly bellying on BGT


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> The fatties are jelly bellying on BGT


Fvcking awful lol

I'm fat and proud of it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Fvcking awful lol
> 
> I'm fat and proud of it


I know

Let's all celebrate being fat cvnts is what it's come too now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning You 'Oribble Lot

So I'm on a mini cut for the next 4 weeks or so,will be intermittent fasting too. Eating between 12 midday to 8pm.

Lower day 1 today

Let's go homos


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Morning you gaylord, have you decided what your next blast will be mate? I want to know :thumb:


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

What time do you train mate? Do you train fasted?!

Been tempted to try intermittent fasting myself, but I'm not the biggest eater in the world so think I'd struggle to eat all my foods in the 8 hours time slot. Often find myself eating from 8am till 10/11pm lol... Although I try my best not to eat too late but doesn't always work out that way.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Morning you gaylord, have you decided what your next blast will be mate? I want to know :thumb:


I keep thinking deca or npp but the tren is calling me lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I keep thinking deca or npp but the tren is calling me lol


You won't gain on Tren :lol: I'd love to see you on deca or npp, I reckon when you nail your diet as you do you'd grow like a weed...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> What time do you train mate? Do you train fasted?!
> 
> Been tempted to try intermittent fasting myself, but I'm not the biggest eater in the world so think I'd struggle to eat all my foods in the 8 hours time slot. Often find myself eating from 8am till 10/11pm lol... Although I try my best not to eat too late but doesn't always work out that way.


I train in the morning mate. Yeah on IF I train fasted.

Get my cals in in an 8hr window. Just finished training now so eating now until 7pm.

I find it too easy to get my cals in lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lower Day 1 Finito

Smashed em and did 10mins ss cardio.

My first meal (post workout) was a shake with 500ml whole milk and 6 eggs scrambled


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I keep thinking deca or npp but the tren is calling me lol


Just started my tren mate, waiting with baited breath :lol:

Pins coming on great btw :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Just started my tren mate, waiting with baited breath
> 
> Pins coming on great btw :thumb:


Lucky bugger lol

Cheers mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lucky bugger lol
> 
> Cheers mate


How's the calves doing?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> How's the calves doing?


Ain't trained em for a while

Don't look too bad though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A pic from day 1 of my mini cut. See how much difference I can make in four weeks on 165mg test


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sexy 

Not pale anymore so that's a bonus


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Sexy
> 
> Not pale anymore so that's a bonus


Paler than I was. Upping mt2 dose tonight, feeling sick as fvck later lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Paler than I was. Upping mt2 dose tonight, feeling sick as fvck later lol


Lol I've got 2 vials, just CBA to use it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol I've got 2 vials, just CBA to use it


What a waste lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> What a waste lol


I'll pre load before my week off work, then just bask in the sun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So far today food has been

Shake

6 eggs

Shake

Low fat greek yoghurt

7 cal jelly


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lower Day 1 Finito
> 
> Smashed em and did 10mins ss cardio.
> 
> My first meal (post workout) was a shake with 500ml whole milk and 6 eggs scrambled


That quad sweep :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> That quad sweep :thumb:


Lol thanks mate,must be all the quad jabs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol thanks mate,must be all the quad jabs


Pure oil!


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

your legs are looking good Paul :thumbup1:

any pic's of your calves mate ?

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> your legs are looking good Paul 1:
> 
> any pic's of your calves mate ?
> 
> cheers shaun


Thanks

Bit saucy of you mate,could at least buy me a drink before you make those kind of requests

Cheers Paul


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Pure oil!


Gains are gains mate lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


>


Mrs legs?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Mrs legs?


No....I shave mine


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> No....I shave mine


Good point lol

Do you though?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Good point lol
> 
> Do you though?


Gave em a number 1 on Sunday


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Gave em a number 1 on Sunday


Bloody hell 

I missed a week, shaved Sunday and was like a silver back had been in the shower with me lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Bloody hell
> 
> I missed a week, shaved Sunday and was like a silver back had been in the shower with me lol


I'm the same lol

Every Sunday I do my head/face/chest/back and every few weeks I trim legs/arms/armpits and nut sack


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I want to rub baby lotion all over those thighs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I want to rub baby lotion all over those thighs.


Better ask Rob if it's ok


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Better ask Rob if it's ok


Fvck it, I'll rub baby lotion over both of your legs cos ur both cute


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Better ask Rob if it's ok


Declined


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jiinx is licking the legs lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Fvck it, I'll rub baby lotion over both of your legs cos ur both cute


In!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Fvck it, I'll rub baby lotion over both of your legs cos ur both cute


Make sure you warm it up first

I'm taking Cialis so can't be blamed for the inevitable boner


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had my dinner

2 breaded chicken steak thing,few chip and some beans. Allowed 1000 cals for it but it wasn't that much. Just a shake to go and I've done around 3000 cals in


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just had my dinner
> 
> 2 breaded chicken steak thing,few chip and some beans. Allowed 1000 cals for it but it wasn't that much. Just a shake to go and I've done around 3000 cals in


The amount of beans you eat you must be sh1ting out any body fat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> The amount of beans you eat you must be sh1ting out any body fat


I had 67


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> The amount of beans you eat you must be sh1ting out any body fat


Beans beans the musical fruit the more you eat the more you toot!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> Fvck it, I'll rub baby lotion over both of your legs cos ur both cute


Slut!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So I've finally decided my next blast will be....

750mg sus

300 npp

For 10 weeks

Any opinions on this?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> So I've finally decided my next blast will be....
> 
> 750mg sus
> 
> ...


Lacks tren...

Lol.

Seems good to me, how come sus?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lacks tren...
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Seems good to me, how come sus?


Short ester isn't it? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> So I've finally decided my next blast will be....
> 
> 750mg sus
> 
> ...


Adding any orals?

Throw in some naps or dbols and jobs a good'un!

Never done NPP but I'm actually thinking of doing that exact same cycle as you for my next blast. Only thing putting me off is jabbing frequently because of NPP. Ideally I would like to jab twice a week tbh otherwise I get sick of it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Adding any orals?
> 
> Throw in some naps or dbols and jobs a good'un!
> 
> Never done NPP but I'm actually thinking of doing that exact same cycle as you for my next blast. Only thing putting me off is jabbing frequently because of NPP. Ideally I would like to jab twice a week tbh otherwise I get sick of it.


Probably not mate

I've got puffy nips so wouldn't trust dbol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Short ester isn't it? Or am I wrong?


Mix of esters, good to go on a 10 weeker mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Mix of esters, good to go on a 10 weeker mate


Ideal

Chasing 15stone lean


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Adding any orals?
> 
> Throw in some naps or dbols and jobs a good'un!
> 
> Never done NPP but I'm actually thinking of doing that exact same cycle as you for my next blast. Only thing putting me off is jabbing frequently because of NPP. Ideally I would like to jab twice a week tbh otherwise I get sick of it.


NPP can be jabbed twice easily as ester is longer than ace.

Love npp!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Ideal
> 
> Chasing 15stone lean


That's the dream mate! Then it's 16st lol

I'd be happy 90kg sub 10 

Will take a few more years yet for me!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> NPP can be jabbed twice easily as ester is longer than ace.
> 
> Love npp!!


Sold!!

So I'll be alright jabbing every third day then?

Actually can't wait to run that cycle now! Gonna cruise for a bit after hols then go on a lean bulk!!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Sold!!
> 
> So I'll be alright jabbing every third day then?
> 
> Actually can't wait to run that cycle now! Gonna cruise for a bit after hols then go on a lean bulk!!!


Yeah that's perfect, I usually pin mon and Thurs otherwise I forget the fecking thing lol

In my next blast too 

You sticking with will for the lean bulk? Always liked his training approach. Tell the fvcker to start posting again haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Yeah that's perfect, I usually pin mon and Thurs otherwise I forget the fecking thing lol
> 
> In my next blast too
> 
> You sticking with will for the lean bulk? Always liked his training approach. Tell the fvcker to start posting again haha


Sweet I'll do Mon/Thurs too then


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Yeah that's perfect, I usually pin mon and Thurs otherwise I forget the fecking thing lol
> 
> In my next blast too
> 
> You sticking with will for the lean bulk? Always liked his training approach. Tell the fvcker to start posting again haha


Wills the man!! Really feel I've progressed loads under his watchful eye, he really does know his stuff tbh.

I've spent far too much time fart a$$ing about not getting nowhere fast on my own.

I'll probably do Monday and Thursday too, 2 jabs per week I can live with, anything more than that becomes a chore.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm going for NPP for my next blast when I bulk too. Archaic recommended it to me.

Paul can be the guinea pig again first, huehuehue.

Cialis helping your blood pressure?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

@FelonE, are you gonna be running Neuro Pharma?

I know clubber is doing Wildcat sus and is really rating it, cheap as fvck too.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I'm going for NPP for my next blast when I bulk too. Archaic recommended it to me.
> 
> Paul can be the guinea pig again first, huehuehue.
> 
> Cialis helping your blood pressure?


Lol

Blood pressure was 135/62 last night so it's down from 147/77 where it was the first time I got it done. Would like it a bit lower still though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> @FelonE, are you gonna be running Neuro Pharma?
> 
> I know clubber is doing Wildcat sus and is really rating it, cheap as fvck too.


Yeah will be NP mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Sold!!
> 
> So I'll be alright jabbing every third day then?
> 
> Actually can't wait to run that cycle now! Gonna cruise for a bit after hols then go on a lean bulk!!!


Real men jab it each day for 10 days :whistling:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Another npp fan. Got good results from it. Although I got night sweats in the 2nd half of cycle not every night but some. Strange really as I'm not getting them 8 weeks into tren


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Only had about 100g carbs yesterday and legs looking better for it already


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Definitely look better on lower carbs


----------



## picc (Oct 23, 2013)

W8ing for pics


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

picc said:


> W8ing for pics


??


----------



## picc (Oct 23, 2013)

FelonE said:


> ??


Lel they're working now, they weren't showing for some reason


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

picc said:


> Lel they're working now, they weren't showing for some reason


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Food today so far has been

1. Shake and 6 eggs scrambled

2. Shake and 330g low fat greek yoghurt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

New trainers


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Look good in blue them mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Look good in blue them mate


Yeah they're nice,got a few different colours now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Think I'm gonna drop shakes from my diet, have always had 3 a day from day 1. Interested in seeing if it changes anything.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Might do, some say it's better to get your nutrients from real food, don't know if there is much proof in it though.

I don't have much, just 1 small shake after training and a bigger 1 before bed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Might do, some say it's better to get your nutrients from real food, don't know if there is much proof in it though.
> 
> I don't have much, just 1 small shake after training and a bigger 1 before bed


Well I spend 30 on whey so gonna spend it on food. 15 eggs for a quid in Lidls,could nail 15 eggs a day easily lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Well I spend 30 on whey so gonna spend it on food. 15 eggs for a quid in Lidls,could nail 15 eggs a day easily lol


How long does a tub last you? I get a month out of 2.5kg.

Get through eggs like a rat though, 9 every morning


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Think I'm gonna drop shakes from my diet, have always had 3 a day from day 1. Interested in seeing if it changes anything.


I've thought this...I have a shake before & after the gym out of pure ease & it stops me from eating other sh1te.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> How long does a tub last you? I get a month out of 2.5kg.
> 
> Get through eggs like a rat though, 9 every morning


A month mate.

Just put the eggs in mfp and 15 comes to

990 cals

0 carbs

69 fat

96 protein

Bargain


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> I've thought this...I have a shake before & after the gym out of pure ease & it stops me from eating other sh1te.


I seem to get a bit of a bloated lower stomach so gonna see if this improves it a bit


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Try the shakes with water...

I know no as nice


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I seem to get a bit of a bloated lower stomach so gonna see if this improves it a bit


Do you have the shakes with water or milk? Mine are all with water and I don't get bloated that bad


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Try the shakes with water...
> 
> I know no as nice


I can't drink em with water mate,taste like p1ssy bath water


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Do you have the shakes with water or milk? Mine are all with water and I don't get bloated that bad


500ml whole milk mate


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 500ml whole milk mate


Probably your reason right there. Hate my shakes to feel thick, loads of water and thin are the way!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I had to change it mate...felling much better since I did

And I put the water and whey in my cereal ... Disgusting I know


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Probably your reason right there. Hate my shakes to feel thick, loads of water and thin are the way!


Gonna try the egg thing out first if not I'll try the shakes with water.........gag lol


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Gonna try the egg thing out first if not I'll try the shakes with water.........gag lol


What's this egg thing?

@Frandeman Water in your cereal you horrible man


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I used to have a lot of shakes but I much prefer eating more solid food these days.

That's purely based on me being a hungry fvcker, not sure if there's any other benefits that I've noticed tbh.

Shakes just don't satisfy my hunger especially when cutting!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Isolate with soy or almond milk - no bloat


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> I used to have a lot of shakes but I much prefer eating more solid food these days.
> 
> That's purely based on me being a hungry fvcker, not sure if there's any other benefits that I've noticed tbh.
> 
> Shakes just don't satisfy my hunger especially when cutting!


I'm going this way too. I used to have 4 shakes. I'm down to 2 now. 1 post workout and 1 before bed with peanut butter. Would like to drop maybe the post workout shake but it's easy and Less time consuming than making something. I enjoy my before bed shake


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 500ml whole milk mate


That'll be your bloat mate.

I take one to work with 400ml water, 100g oats, 1 banana, 1 scoop whey and some cinnamon all blended. It's nice and thick and you wouldn't know it's made with water.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> That'll be your bloat mate.
> 
> I take one to work with 400ml water, 100g oats, 1 banana, 1 scoop whey and some cinnamon all blended. It's nice and thick and you wouldn't know it's made with water.


I reckon it is too

Sounds nice mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I reckon it is too
> 
> Sounds nice mate


It is mate, glugs down nice and slow like a really thick milkshake.

I've always been led to believe that lactose is not a bodybuilders friend in general. I have nothing to back that up though, I think I heard it from John Meadows though and the man is a nutritional bible.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I had to change it mate...felling much better since I did
> 
> And I put the water and whey in my cereal ... Disgusting I know


Water in cereal? Fck that lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

zyphy said:


> Water in cereal? Fck that lol


Same reason as above mate.... I was having too much milk and bloating badly...


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Same reason as above mate.... I was having too much milk and bloating badly...


Almond/coconut milk only has few g of carbs In their


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Is use Koko Coconut milk. I prefer it to Alpro as it is not as sweet. If you don't like the almond or coconut milks then try the Lactofree milk. I like that too and don't get bloated


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll use water


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Seat Sniffers

Upper Day 2 Today.

Last 2 days I've had around 100g carbs,don't feel to bad for it so far but can definitely see the difference in my physique,looking sharper and more separated.

Today'll be the first day I haven't had milk in my shakes,still using the whey cos I need it for protein.

Weighed in at 14 stone 1lbs(197lbs) this morning,the weight I was coming off cycle,happy.

Mrs weighed in at 7 stone 9lbs this morning. Has put on 7lbs in 6 weeks,very happy.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/back/shoulders Done

Decided to do arms on leg day cos upper day takes so long to do.

Had a great session,looking more vascular in my shoulders,probably due to lowering carbs(water)

Did......

Db incline bench

Db bench

Cable crossovers

Pullups

Seated rows

One arm seated rows

Seated db press

Lat raises

Seated rear delts

Jobs a goodun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had first bit of food for the day. Whey with water(gag) and 6 eggs scrambled.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Chest/back/shoulders Done
> 
> Decided to do arms on leg day cos upper day takes so long to do.
> 
> ...


That's why I went with doing arms on the lower day as well mate, hated the volume imbalance lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> That's why I went with doing arms on the lower day as well mate' date=' hated the volume imbalance lol.[/quote']
> 
> Yeah lower is definitely shorter than upper lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah lower is definitely shorter than upper lol


You gonna be doing arms first then legs or vice versa mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> You gonna be doing arms first then legs or vice versa mate?


Legs first mate cos they fvck me up and I need to be fresh for them


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Legs first mate cos they fvck me up and I need to be fresh for them


Fair enough, that's why I do arms first tbh cause the first couple of times I did legs then I was like "FFS, I've still gotta do arms yet" :lol: Same reason I do rack deadlifts at the end of my upper day, takes too much energy out of me to then go and do the rest of my workout whereas if I do them last I know I'm finished once they're done.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Fair enough' date=' that's why I do arms first tbh cause the first couple of times I did legs then I was like "FFS, I've still gotta do arms yet" [emoji38'] Same reason I do rack deadlifts at the end of my upper day, takes too much energy out of me to then go and do the rest of my workout whereas if I do them last I know I'm finished once they're done.


Gonna try this way and if I don't like it I'll do arms first. On low carbs atm so felt fvcked by the time I got to shoulders today.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Gonna try this way and if I don't like it I'll do arms first. On low carbs atm so felt fvcked by the time I got to shoulders today.


Suppose if you're gonna skip anything, it should be arms, so it's not the end of the world if you do legs and then think sod it, can't be bothered to do arms.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Suppose if you're gonna skip anything' date=' it should be arms, so it's not the end of the world if you do legs and then think sod it, can't be bothered to do arms.[/quote']
> 
> I'll still do em


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I never train my arms because of my squats and deadlifts, too much effort, feel like I've been fvcked up the **** and beaten - rather eat :[


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I never train my arms because of my squats and deadlifts, too much effort, feel like I've been fvcked up the **** and beaten - rather eat :[


How do you know what it feels like to be fvcked up ar*se? **** :001_tt2:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

A1243R said:


> How do you know what it feels like to be fvcked up ar*se? **** :001_tt2:


What can I say, I like to experiment.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> What can I say, I like to experiment.


Huh Gayyyyyyy


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Huh Gayyyyyyy


I ain't really tried it, just my imagination.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I never train my arms because of my squats and deadlifts, too much effort, feel like I've been fvcked up the **** and beaten - rather eat :[


Mine look like I never train them.

I want some heavy artillery like @Sharpy76


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Mine look like I never train them.
> 
> I want some heavy artillery like @Sharpy76


Sharpy would be such a sick powerlifter, lol. I think after this cut, I'm gonna do a huge hypertrophy phase and put some size on get back to 181 lbs lean-ish and then dominate muwahaha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Sharpy would be such a sick powerlifter, lol. I think after this cut, I'm gonna do a huge hypertrophy phase and put some size on get back to 181 lbs lean-ish and then dominate muwahaha.


You'll look like Natty Steve,be careful


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Sharpy would be such a sick powerlifter, lol. I think after this cut, I'm gonna do a huge hypertrophy phase and put some size on get back to 181 lbs lean-ish and then dominate muwahaha.


Powerlifter? Don't you have to be strong to be one of those dudes?

Thought so...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Powerlifter? Don't you have to be strong to be one of those dudes?
> 
> Thought so...
> 
> View attachment 172428


Don't worry, Tommy ain't lol


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Don't worry, Tommy ain't lol


fak off ya ****a


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> Powerlifter? Don't you have to be strong to be one of those dudes?
> 
> Thought so...
> 
> View attachment 172428


You could be the next Stan Efferding - anyone with your size is capable of being strong as fawk, do ittttttttttttt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> fak off ya ****a


Sorry princess


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Sorry princess


When I hold the british record for bench in my weight class, you shall bow before me.

then suck me off.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> When I hold the british record for bench in my weight class, you shall bow before me.
> 
> then suck me off.


If you do I will


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> If you do I will


It's a matter of time my friend!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> If you do I will


*screenshot taken


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> *screenshot taken


So I can delete mine?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dinner tonight 9 eggs scrambled and 4 fresh burgers......taken before the obligatory brown sauce addition


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You'll look like Natty Steve,be careful


Nah....He ain't got the Yates genetics


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Nah....He ain't got the Yates genetics


He's got dem Beyonce genetics


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Food today was

1. Shake with water and 6 eggs scrambled

2. 15 Rich Tea biscwits

3. 330g low fat greek yoghurt

4. 9 eggs scrambled and 4 fresh burgers

5. Shake with water(2 scoops of whey)

Around 2844 cals

Carbs 118g

Fat 156g

Protein 242g


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

You intentionally going high fat low carbs mate? Non training day macros or something?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> You intentionally going high fat low carbs mate? Non training day macros or something?


Not aiming for any particular macros mate just keeping protein highish and carbs lowish.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

How was the water shake??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> How was the water shake??


Fvcking disgusting lol used as little water as I could and necked it


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Thats the way mate haha...


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> When I hold the british record for bench in my weight class, you shall bow before me.
> 
> then suck me off.


mind take pic's on your phone :wub:

cheers shaun


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Dinner tonight 9 eggs scrambled and 4 fresh burgers......taken before the obligatory brown sauce addition


A whole lot of good protein in that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> A whole lot of good protein in that


Oh yes lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bp was 130/65 tonight. Definitely going in the right direction ????


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Bp was 130/65 tonight. Definitely going in the right direction ????


You'll die tomorrow


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Food today was
> 
> 1. Shake with water and 6 eggs scrambled
> 
> ...


Hey bud... Your diet is extremely low in fibre. May I suggest you start supplementing it if you are not going to eat veggies. Try Holland and Barrets 'Fibre Force'.

May be good to take some digestive enzymes as well. H&B do those too.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> You'll die tomorrow


Of low blood pressure lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Hey bud... Your diet is extremely low in fibre. May I suggest you start supplementing it if you are not going to eat veggies. Try Holland and Barrets 'Fibre Force'.
> 
> May be good to take some digestive enzymes as well. H&B do those too.


That was just today's food mate. I don't eat it everyday.

Will be having oats tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just googlised it and average amount for males is 18g a day. Had 12g today so not too bad


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Of low blood pressure lol


Yes lol

Heart will stop


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Yes lol
> 
> Heart will stop


Ended up being too good at lowering it haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Fvcking disgusting lol used as little water as I could and necked it


Any particular reason for not using milk mate?

Try it with quark mate? 125g of quark add say 200ml water to make it liquid (mix with fork) add your whey top up with water and shake. Tastes much nicer


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Ended up being too good at lowering it haha


- how did he die?

- on a mission to lowering his BP!

- seems legit


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Any particular reason for not using milk mate?
> 
> Try it with quark mate? 125g of quark add say 200ml water to make it liquid (mix with fork) add your whey top up with water and shake. Tastes much nicer


Trying to reduce bloat.

Quark? Fvck off lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Fvcking disgusting lol used as little water as I could and necked it


Try almond milk


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Try almond milk


Just using a lil bit of water mate,necked


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just googlised it and average amount for males is 18g a day. Had 12g today so not too bad


Rule of thumb is about 10g per 1,000 cals iirc


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Same here I never have milk in my shakes,makes me feel bloated as fvck,just water or if putting it on oats or weetabix I'll use almond milk


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Trying to reduce bloat.
> 
> Quark? Fvck off lol


Fine.......be like that! :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Fine.......be like that! :lol:


Stop trying to control me......my mum warned me about men like you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Cvnts

Arms and legs today,looking leaner this morning which is the plan.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Stop trying to control me......my mum warned me about men like you


She never minded :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> She never minded :whistling:


She wouldn't, she's a slag


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> She wouldn't, she's a slag


Ouch!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arms legs done


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvvvvck that was the most vascular I've ever been. Fvcking loved it.

Still got 4 reps at 120kg on squat even on low carbs and fasted


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Man, I'm sat here half asleep - walked the mrs to the bus stop at like 8:30 am, just had a can of monster and I feel like I've been raped.

How the fvck do you train so early, how much sleep do you get? lol. I've had like 6 hours. Hate it when shes at work, ruins everything and its my heavy day today for fvcks sakes.

Looking good though mate. I got some squatting to do today, if my body doesn't just fold in half, feel fvcked..fsdlgkmdfjhindremtklnertjiykhfgmhfg


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Man, I'm sat here half asleep - walked the mrs to the bus stop at like 8:30 am, just had a can of monster and I feel like I've been raped.
> 
> How the fvck do you train so early, how much sleep do you get? lol. I've had like 6 hours. Hate it when shes at work, ruins everything and its my heavy day today for fvcks sakes.
> 
> Looking good though mate. I got some squatting to do today, if my body doesn't just fold in half, feel fvcked..fsdlgkmdfjhindremtklnertjiykhfgmhfg


I've had 6 hours too, that's good for me,my brain doesn't switch off.

I'm a morning person mate,p1sses the Mrs off lol she ain't.

Cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Looking good, did you say you're low carbs? You look a tad flat oppose to some other pics, nice and lean though man.

How much you weighing now? And how tall are you again?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Looking good, did you say you're low carbs? You look a tad flat oppose to some other pics, nice and lean though man.
> 
> How much you weighing now? And how tall are you again?


Lowish mate,118g yesterday.

Was 197lbs couple of days ago

5ft 11


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm at the sunbed shop,I'll take a pic here,see if I still look flat. I look different at different places lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Man, I'm sat here half asleep - walked the mrs to the bus stop at like 8:30 am, just had a can of monster and I feel like I've been raped.
> 
> How the fvck do you train so early, how much sleep do you get? lol. I've had like 6 hours. Hate it when shes at work, ruins everything and its my heavy day today for fvcks sakes.
> 
> Looking good though mate. I got some squatting to do today, if my body doesn't just fold in half, feel fvcked..fsdlgkmdfjhindremtklnertjiykhfgmhfg


Try having a job :lol: I wake up at 5:30am most days, feels good though seeing the sunrise and that! I can get up and leave the house with a shower and shake within 15 minutes :thumb: get to work for say 6:45 / 7am then leave around 4!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

@FelonE I bet your fingers are itching to click on that button to start a new log... This one is ancient mate... It's be going on for ... Wait a minute... A month. :lol:

Nah... You are making some decent progress there buddy... Keep up the good work... And ffs eat some fibre!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> @FelonE I bet your fingers are itching to click on that button to start a new log... This one is ancient mate... It's be going on for ... Wait a minute... A month.
> 
> Nah... You are making some decent progress there buddy... Keep up the good work... And ffs eat some fibre!


Bulking log in 4 weeks mate lol

Thanks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Changing room selfie


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Changing room selfie


That's better haha. Your legs hav come on well mate. You go for high volume or what?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> That's better haha. Your legs hav come on well mate. You go for high volume or what?


I used to do about 100 sets for legs but now do low reps heavy weight twice a week.

Probably my best bodypart tbh. Last couple of cycles they've developed well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Food so far

1. 8 eggs,150g muesli with 200ml whole milk

2. 7 eggs,330g low fat greek yoghurt with 50g oats and scoop of whey


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Food so far
> 
> 1. 8 eggs,150g muesli with 200ml whole milk
> 
> 2. 7 eggs,330g low fat greek yoghurt with 50g oats and scoop of whey


Why you splitting your eggs? 1.8 eggs and 2.7 eggs.......??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Why you splitting your eggs? 1.8 eggs and 2.7 eggs.......??


Lool you pleb. 1 is for meal 1. 2 is for meal 2

I had 8 eggs first time and 7 second


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lool you pleb. 1 is for meal 1. 2 is for meal 2


AHHHHH Riiggghhht.....  I wondered what you did with the remaining half an egg :laugh:

LOL :devil2: pure devilment On my behalf.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Food so far
> 
> 1. 8 eggs,150g muesli with 200ml whole milk
> 
> 2. 7 eggs,330g low fat greek yoghurt with 50g oats and scoop of whey


Do you shop at lidl mate

Check their lean steak mince

500g for 2.99


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> Do you shop at lidl mate
> 
> Check their lean steak mince
> 
> 500g for 2.99


I do mate.

Have had it it's nice. Was getting their lean turkey mince but they don't do it now


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

A lidl goes along way. I could shop there Aldi


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I used to do about 100 sets for legs but now do low reps heavy weight twice a week.
> 
> Probably my best bodypart tbh. Last couple of cycles they've developed well


100 sets would make me vomit I think lol.

I usually do a mix, but got to say I do enjoy like 50 rep extensions/leg press, amazing how light the first 25 feel and how painful the remaining 25 feel.

I'm cutting at moment and it's crap! Losing strength a little bit, wouldn't even dare touch 100kg bench at moment would end disastrously. Think I'm gonna be considerably smaller than I hoped I would be at my desired body fat level. But just means got to bulk more  think I'll keep it a lean one this time though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> 100 sets would make me vomit I think lol.
> 
> I usually do a mix, but got to say I do enjoy like 50 rep extensions/leg press, amazing how light the first 25 feel and how painful the remaining 25 feel.
> 
> I'm cutting at moment and it's crap! Losing strength a little bit, wouldn't even dare touch 100kg bench at moment would end disastrously. Think I'm gonna be considerably smaller than I hoped I would be at my desired body fat level. But just means got to bulk more  think I'll keep it a lean one this time though.


I love high volume stuff but because I burn calories so much I've lowered it a bit now.

Judging by your username you're natty?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

> A lidl goes along way. I could shop there Aldi


 :ban:

That's was fcukin awful!!


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I love high volume stuff but because I burn calories so much I've lowered it a bit now.
> 
> Judging by your username you're natty?


Yeah high volume **** me up, get a right sweat. Worst when sweat goes down into your eyeball mid set and your eyes burning but you have 5 more reps then have to walk blind to get a paper towel. Good times.

I'm not natural, was a play on words with my name but nobody gets it other than me so perhaps it was a poor choice of wording. However I aren't on anything now and won't be for a while, possibly November a quick short ester cycle just 6 weeks.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Yeah high volume **** me up, get a right sweat. Worst when sweat goes down into your eyeball mid set and your eyes burning but you have 5 more reps then have to walk blind to get a paper towel. Good times.
> 
> I'm not natural, was a play on words with my name but nobody gets it other than me so perhaps it was a poor choice of wording. However I aren't on anything now and won't be for a while, possibly November a quick short ester cycle just 6 weeks.


Yeah I sweat like fvck and it does burn ya eyes lol

You don't do many cycles then?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Verno said:


> :ban:
> 
> That's was fcukin awful!!


 I quite like it, the mince is quite lean


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bail said:


> Do you shop at lidl mate
> 
> Check their lean steak mince
> 
> 500g for 2.99


Good when they do it for £1


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Good when they do it for £1


15 eggs for £1 there now.

96g protein for a quid,bargain


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

This weekend Lidl are doing the 250g extra lean steak mince packs for 89p, just a heads up!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> This weekend Lidl are doing the 250g extra lean steak mince packs for 89p, just a heads up!


Might get some. Cheers big man

How tall are you mate cos you're only a few lbs heavier than me but look a good couple of stone heavier


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Might get some. Cheers big man
> 
> How tall are you mate cos you're only a few lbs heavier than me but look a good couple of stone heavier


When I had my pre op in January for my hernia i was just over 6ft 1" but I had air max 90's on so I'm about 6ft mate.

Those pics today are after a chest/delt pump session, the pump quickly disappears though lol.

Weigh in tomorrow morning but I don't think I've lost any this week for some reason....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 15 eggs for £1 there now.
> 
> 96g protein for a quid,bargain


May go and grab a few 



Sharpy76 said:


> This weekend Lidl are doing the 250g extra lean steak mince packs for 89p, just a heads up!


Best get some, only got 5kg left at home 

Bargain!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> When I had my pre op in January for my hernia i was just over 6ft 1" but I had air max 90's on so I'm about 6ft mate.
> 
> Those pics today are after a chest/delt pump session, the pump quickly disappears though lol.
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow morning but I don't think I've lost any this week for some reason....


It's mad how different two people can look around the same height/weight. Looking amazing though,good job


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> May go and grab a few
> 
> Best get some, only got 5kg left at home
> 
> Bargain!


Good protein/pounds ratio


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah I sweat like fvck and it does burn ya eyes lol
> 
> You don't do many cycles then?


Not really no, due to work commitments can't take gear with me when I work away.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dinner. Tin of corned beef and 200g peas lol. Mrs had a Chinese


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

How did you get your quads to move, they have come on well and I am intrigued. Mine are fvckin useless it doesn't matter what I do they won't budge! Low volume heavy, high volume light, mix of both, leg press, squats, extensions, lunges, every combination there is a Fvck all, I am currently doing a mix of both on leg press it goes like this,

Superset leg press with calf raises on the leg press machine.

Set 1 x 50 reps 150kg

Set 2 x 40 reps 200kg

Set 3 x 30 reps 300kg

Set 4 x 20 reps 400kg

Set 5 x 10 reps 500kg

Set 6 x 10 reps 500kg

And then back up to 50 reps again so the above in reverse, so strength is there but growth has fvcked off somewhere else :confused1:

I do have one issue with squats though a prolapsed disc so can't do back squats, front squats though are no prob.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> How did you get your quads to move, they have come on well and I am intrigued. Mine are fvckin useless it doesn't matter what I do they won't budge! Low volume heavy, high volume light, mix of both, leg press, squats, extensions, lunges, every combination there is a Fvck all, I am currently doing a mix of both on leg press it goes like this,
> 
> Superset leg press with calf raises on the leg press machine.
> 
> ...


I just used to fvcking hammer em mate with lots and lots of volume. Now doing low reps/heavy weight. For e.g I do 4 sets of 3-4 reps on squats now,about 5-8 reps on leg press and 8 slow/paused reps on leg ext.

Tbh drugs made my legs grow like they have. Drugs and fvcking hammering them lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Today's food was maintenance cals

So....

3451 cals Carbs 186 Fat 185 Protein 261


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I just used to fvcking hammer em mate with lots and lots of volume. Now doing low reps/heavy weight. For e.g I do 4 sets of 3-4 reps on squats now,about 5-8 reps on leg press and 8 slow/paused reps on leg ext.
> 
> Tbh drugs made my legs grow like they have. Drugs and fvcking hammering them lol


Cheers mate, I have gone from 4 sec negatives increasing time under tension rep range 8-12 for 6 weeks and then to the above, well there is only one more thing for it then..... More drugs!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Cheers mate, I have gone from 4 sec negatives increasing time under tension rep range 8-12 for 6 weeks and then to the above, well there is only one more thing for it then..... More drugs!


Yeah just keep hitting them hard mate(the legs lol) Two cycles changed me a lot


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

WTF is that meal?!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yeah just keep hitting them hard mate(the legs lol) Two cycles changed me a lot


What do you think made the biggest difference, the Tren or the Rich Tea biscuits?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> WTF is that meal?!


Corned beef and peas blud


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> What do you think made the biggest difference, the Tren or the Rich Tea biscuits?


Hard to tell mate tbh. Rich Tea are very anabolic


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> WTF is that meal?!


Cat sh1t and peas


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Cat sh1t and peas


Mrs had a takeaway and I just ate what I found haha couldn't be assed to cook or prep


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Hard to tell mate tbh. Rich Tea are very anabolic


Ok I will have to do a bit of trial and error and go with 400mg of Tren ace, 250mg of test and 500g of rich tea prop :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Ok I will have to do a bit of trial and error and go with 400mg of Tren ace, 250mg of test and 500g of rich tea prop :thumb:


Sounds good mate

Make sure the Rich Tea are taken with a drink,preferably tea. Unlocks their true potential


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jiinx doing acrobatics earlier attacking trees lol was jumping like 5ft in the air the lil fvcker


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Sounds good mate
> 
> Make sure the Rich Tea are taken with a drink,preferably tea. Unlocks their true potential


Any significant sides with these or just pure awesomeness?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Any significant sides with these or just pure awesomeness?


No as long as you're sensible you'll be fine mate. Don't go over 500g,on the news last week some girl bought some of Ebay and done 4 packs in....she died. She didn't research though and thought they were some miracle supplement, took 4 times the recommended dose.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> No as long as you're sensible you'll be fine mate. Don't go over 500g,on the news last week some girl bought some of Ebay and done 4 packs in....she died. She didn't research though and thought they were some miracle supplement, took 4 times the recommended dose.


Pmsl :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Pmsl


Haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fake Nattys

Woke up at 5 for no fvcking reason.

Did have maintenance calories yesterday until the Mrs got the goodies out(behave) so I demolished a box of Maltesers as well lol.

Rest day so will be resting


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning Fake Nattys
> 
> Woke up at 5 for no fvcking reason.
> 
> ...


Mornin fcukchops!

I like your dog kite!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Mornin fcukchops!
> 
> I like your dog kite!


Morning mate.

Cool ain't it lol. She goes mad for trees, swinging off the branches


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning mate.
> 
> Cool ain't it lol. She goes mad for trees, swinging off the branches


Would be funny if mine did that but he's too fcukin stoopid mate.

Got his head stuck in a plant pot yesterday, I was too busy ****ing myself to pull it off :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Would be funny if mine did that but he's too fcukin stoopid mate.
> 
> Got his head stuck in a plant pot yesterday, I was too busy ****ing myself to pull it off


They say dogs resemble their owner lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> They say dogs resemble their owner lol


Big, hairy and thick as sh!t?

Sounds about right mate, just im not hairy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Big, hairy and thick as sh!t?
> 
> Sounds about right mate, just im not hairy


Mines lean, spotty and scared of being by herself, also cries alot.

Sounds like me lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Mines lean, spotty and scared of being by herself, also cries alot.
> 
> Sounds like me lol


Thinking on it now, he drools, burps, smells and is scared of the Hoover.

This is uncanny!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Food today has been so far....

1. 330g low fat greek yoghurt with 100g muesli in

2. 9 eggs

Bought a couple of boxes of Fruit and Fibre to keep @musclemate from nagging me lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Food today has been so far....
> 
> 1. 330g low fat greek yoghurt with 100g muesli in
> 
> ...


weetabix crunchy bran is amazing for fibre mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> weetabix crunchy bran is amazing for fibre mate


Sounds nice


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Sounds nice


Weetabix Crunchy Bran Cereal 375G - Groceries - Tesco Groceries

8g fibre per 40g serving mate :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Weetabix Crunchy Bran Cereal 375G - Groceries - Tesco Groceries
> 
> 8g fibre per 40g serving mate :thumb:


That's a good amount


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good in that changing room pic mate, legs are awesome.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Looking good in that changing room pic mate, legs are awesome.


Cheers mate. They're getting there


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey @FelonE what page are your latest pics on then?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @FelonE what page are your latest pics on then?


Post 1093 mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Todays food was

1. 330g low fat greek yoghurt with 100g muesli

2. 9 eggs

3. Bowl of bolognase with cheese(no pasta). 7 cal jelly

4. 6 eggs and a shake with water and 3 scoops of whey

Few hundred cals below maintenance


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Fcuk me. legs are coming on nicely fella :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Fcuk me. legs are coming on nicely fella 1:


Thanks mate I'm trying lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Really wanna go on Ninja Warrior Uk

Mrs said I should apply lol

Make sure I'm not on tren though or I'll be fvcked after the first obstacle


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Really wanna go on Ninja Warrior Uk
> 
> Mrs said I should apply lol
> 
> Make sure I'm not on tren though or I'll be fvcked after the first obstacle


I thought you'd already done it?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I thought you'd already done it?


Lol don't judge me......was bloody cold that day


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol don't judge me......was bloody cold that day


Impressed how quick you did the course haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Impressed how quick you did the course haha


Pre-workout fully kicked in


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Dick Lickers

Woke up at 5am again

Played Gran Turismo 5 for a couple of hours before the Mrs gets up lol.

Today's food will be

15 eggs

Fruit and Fibre

3 scoops of whey

7 cal jelly

Roast dinner lol

Coming in a good few hundred cals under maintenance. Protein high,carbs low


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Been asleep for the last hour and a half,woke up to a roast dinner....sweet lol.

Only had a few potatoes but lots of veg and chicken.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stuck to my diet perfectly today,eating last meal now. 6 eggs,jelly and shake


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Can't wait to jump on the sus/npp and grow.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Can't wait to jump on the sus/npp and grow.


Don't get too big mate


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Stuck to my diet perfectly today,eating last meal now. 6 eggs,jelly and shake


Last meal at this time?

Fvck that, I'd be eating my fingers by 9pm lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea me too, I eat right up to bedtime lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Last meal at this time?
> 
> Fvck that, I'd be eating my fingers by 9pm lol


That's why you're fat and I'm...... Wait


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Don't get too big mate


15 stone here I come lol

And I'll still look like I'm 11 stone ffs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Yea me too, I eat right up to bedtime lol


I'm intermittent fasting that's why lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'm intermittent fasting that's why lol


I couldn't manage it, good luck!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I couldn't manage it, good luck!


I can stuff my face or eat low cals and fast.....it's all gravy lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Watching Pet Sematary


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Watching Pet Sematary


I'm watching fake taxi with the Mrs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I'm watching fake taxi with the Mrs


Lol pervert


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bp tonight was 132/60


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol pervert


I wasn't lol

Was ordering meat from GN


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I wasn't lol
> 
> Was ordering meat from GN


Ya lil bugger lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Meatheads

Been cruising for 5 weeks now,it's been good actually.

Only 3 weeks til my bulk and new log lol looking forward to going on a straight up bulk. Won't be eating everything in sight and will be tracking calories etc.

Weighed in at 14stone (196lbs) this morning, so I'm down 1lb.

Low carb isn't fvcking me up as much as the last time I did it and I actually feel good on this mini cut.

Upper day 1 today


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Have a good one


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Have a good one


Cheers mate, you too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/back/shoulders/abs done

Great session,felt good and even had the energy for some weighted ab work.

First meal(post workout) was 100g fruit and fibre and 9 eggs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Had a bit of a funny one in Lidls,started proper sweating and felt sick/lightheaded. 2 donuts and a cookie dough ice cream later I feel good lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Had a bit of a funny one in Lidls,started proper sweating and felt sick/lightheaded. 2 donuts and a cookie dough ice cream later I feel good lol


Lol

Hypo then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> Hypo then


Yep. Have em now and again


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yep. Have em now and again


Unlucky


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Unlucky


Or am I.......... Just had two donuts and cookie dough ice cream lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Or am I.......... Just had two donuts and cookie dough ice cream lol


Yes, yes you are unlucky as its thrown you out the diet lol

Call it an IIFYM day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just cooked steak pie,chips and beans for the Mrs and the boy. I just had pie cos of what I ate earlier.

7 cal jelly and shake with 3 scoops at 7pm for my last meal.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Had a bit of a funny one in Lidls,started proper sweating and felt sick/lightheaded. 2 donuts and a cookie dough ice cream later I feel good lol


Sounds like another hypo mate, ugh I hate them. I remember when I was at the till with all my shopping in Tescos once and I had a hypo, had to get the checkout lady to run and get me a sugary drink quickly cause I was way too weak to go get it myself. I just told her I have diabetes, don't really but it seems like everyone knows what to do when you tell them that haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Sounds like another hypo mate' date=' ugh I hate them. I remember when I was at the till with all my shopping in Tescos once and I had a hypo, had to get the checkout lady to run and get me a sugary drink quickly cause I was way too weak to go get it myself. I just told her I have diabetes, don't really but it seems like everyone knows what to do when you tell them that haha.[/quote']
> 
> It's a fvcker ain't it. Been tested for diabetes so know it's not that. Go all weak and strange,get an urge to eat lol. Don't need that on a cut tbh.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It's a fvcker ain't it. Been tested for diabetes so know it's not that. Go all weak and strange,get an urge to eat lol. Don't need that on a cut tbh.


Yeah kinda sucks when you decide you should carry around a sugary drink when you go out, all well and good when you're bulking but they're just calories you could do without when you're tryna diet down haha. Been tested for it twice myself, one doctor tested me and came back fine so sent me on my way so I went back and saw another doctor to try and get to the route of the problem who wanted to test me again, then he sent me on my way saying there's nothing he can do as the tests came back fine lol, bellend...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Yeah kinda sucks when you decide you should carry around a sugary drink when you go out' date=' all well and good when you're bulking but they're just calories you could do without when you're tryna diet down haha. Been tested for it twice myself, one doctor tested me and came back fine so sent me on my way so I went back and saw another doctor to try and get to the route of the problem who wanted to test me again, then he sent me on my way saying there's nothing he can do as the tests came back fine lol, bellend...[/quote']
> 
> At first I thought it was the low carbs etc but after I'd eaten I felt fine.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> At first I thought it was the low carbs etc but after I'd eaten I felt fine.


Hard to put your finger on it sometimes ain't it mate. Occasionally I get it after I've eaten, it's like WTF do I do now, eat more??? :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Hard to put your finger on it sometimes ain't it mate. Occasionally I get it after I've eaten' date= it's like WTF do I do now, eat more??? :lol:
> 
> Lol Puuuddiiing


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol Puuuddiiing


 :lol: Do normally chomp down a banana tbf, seems to do the trick  Though I've got a bit of a thing for caramel shortcake atm so no doubt it'll be that if it happens again hehe.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> :lol: Do normally chomp down a banana tbf' date=' seems to do the trick  Though I've got a bit of a thing for caramel shortcake atm so no doubt it'll be that if it happens again hehe.[/quote']
> 
> Noice


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

I often get that also, at the worst of times too always wen shopping lol. Unless tho I'm on slin I just ride it out.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gonna drop my mini cut as I'm only on a cruise dose.

Maintain til my bulk(might extend the bulk) and do a proper tren cut later on.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> I often get that also, at the worst of times too always wen shopping lol. Unless tho I'm on slin I just ride it out.


Shopping is the worst time cos I buy loads of crap then lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Shopping is the worst time cos I buy loads of crap then lol


It's probably our inner greedy fat [email protected] jus looking for food


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> It's probably our inner greedy fat [email protected] jus looking for food


Haha I think you're right


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Got the custard creams on the go lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Gonna drop my mini cut as I'm only on a cruise dose.
> 
> Maintain til my bulk(might extend the bulk) and do a proper tren cut later on.


Pmsl make your mind up!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Pmsl make your mind up!!


Sorry can't speak,eating a fvck off bowl of muesli lol

Been reading up about cutting while cruising and I'd rather be on test/tren etc to maintain lbm


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Sorry can't speak,eating a fvck off bowl of muesli lol
> 
> Been reading up about cutting while cruising and I'd rather be on test/tren etc to maintain lbm


You'll maintain muscle fine cutting on a cruise dose, certainly don't need tren to cut, whatsoever!!

You're a bloody nightmare mate, this bulk coming up is going to be changing daily I reckon lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

My best cut was when running 250mg test only


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Maybe have a look at the 21 Day Anabolic Amplifier program mate. It won't work any better than anything else despite what the broscientist author suggests, but two weeks bulking and then one week cutting over and over seems right up your street you indecisive sausage


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> You'll maintain muscle fine cutting on a cruise dose, certainly don't need tren to cut, whatsoever!!
> 
> You're a bloody nightmare mate, this bulk coming up is going to be changing daily I reckon lol


2 weeks in... "I'm not lean enough, dropping NPP and doing a cal deficit"


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Gonna drop my mini cut as I'm only on a cruise dose.
> 
> Maintain til my bulk(might extend the bulk) and do a proper tren cut later on.


Fcuk me mate can you get anymore indecisive :lol:


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Legs are looking real good man!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Fcuk me mate can you get anymore indecisive


I'm not sure


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mattyhunt said:


> Legs are looking real good man!


Cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> You'll maintain muscle fine cutting on a cruise dose, certainly don't need tren to cut, whatsoever!!
> 
> You're a bloody nightmare mate, this bulk coming up is going to be changing daily I reckon lol


Lol No it won't, this bulk will just be a bulk.

The log will be called FelonEs bulk....no cut....no bulk.....just gonna maintain haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Maybe have a look at the 21 Day Anabolic Amplifier program mate. It won't work any better than anything else despite what the broscientist author suggests' date=' but two weeks bulking and then one week cutting over and over seems right up your street you indecisive sausage  [/quote']
> 
> Just gonna bulk mate and cut at a later date


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 2 weeks in... "I'm not lean enough, dropping NPP and doing a cal deficit"


Tosser lol we'll see


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Slept ok.

Arms and legs for me today,Mrs first full body of the week.

Need to sort my head out and stop worrying about putting on fat/losing muscle or I'm never gonna progress. Got a few weeks until I bulk and I really wanna to be bigger so need to sort it out.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Need to get a clear plan and stick to it mate.

I'm currently thinking I'm carrying too much fat round the middle, well I know I am, but sticking with it till I get a decent size then I can peel it away.

If I started to cut now I would end up going in circles


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Need to get a clear plan and stick to it mate.
> 
> I'm currently thinking I'm carrying too much fat round the middle, well I know I am, but sticking with it till I get a decent size then I can peel it away.
> 
> If I started to cut now I would end up going in circles


I agree mate. It's ever since I got leanish I've got paranoid about getting fat,even though I cut really easily.

Really wanna be bigger now so that's the plan and do a winter cut.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> Slept ok.
> 
> ...


You just need to accept it mate, you can either do a lean bulk over a year and gain a few lbs or do an all out bulk over a cycle period and gain lots of lbs 

You and I both know we can drop BF in 6-8 weeks quite successfully, so chill Winston


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> You just need to accept it mate, you can either do a lean bulk over a year and gain a few lbs or do an all out bulk over a cycle period and gain lots of lbs
> 
> You and I both know we can drop BF in 6-8 weeks quite successfully, so chill Winston


When I was natty I didn't give a fudge about getting fat lol stupid innit


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Had a bit of a funny one in Lidls,started proper sweating and felt sick/lightheaded. 2 donuts and a cookie dough ice cream later I feel good lol


I've gone hypo in lidl a few times before as well how strange? Must be the bright lights and long queues!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> I've gone hypo in lidl a few times before as well how strange? Must be the bright lights and long queues!


They make you do so you'll buy more lol. Only went to buy eggs and bought all sorts of sh1t lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> Slept ok.
> 
> ...


You know my thoughts on it mate, you need to stick to plan and see it out otherwise you'll get nowhere fast!

Just do a nice lean bulk, don't go too mad on kcals and keep diet tightish and minimise fat gain. Monitor everything and adjust as necessary.

At the end of the day, who the fvck really sees abs anyway? Your missus and us lot on here lol. I understand though mate, it's hard to let go of condition once you've got there but it's just not practical (well for me anyway) to maintain ALL the time. It's much more fun bulking too!

Get on the gain train and fill out like a mofo......CHOO CHOO


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> You know my thoughts on it mate, you need to stick to plan and see it out otherwise you'll get nowhere fast!
> 
> Just do a nice lean bulk, don't go too mad on kcals and keep diet tightish and minimise fat gain. Monitor everything and adjust as necessary.
> 
> ...


Just bought my ticket lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just bought my ticket lol


I'll be right with ya after my hols brother lol.

You got dis:cool2:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'm not sure


Perfectly executed mate :thumb:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah need a bit of consistency matey. Think once the summer is over you should just bulk sensibly through the winter, then cut through the spring and maybe recomp through the summer, only person who's gonna give a toss about you losing your abs over the winter is you and your missus lol. And us, but we'll understand


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Perfectly executed mate :thumb:


Thanks lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Yeah need a bit of consistency matey. Think once the summer is over you should just bulk sensibly through the winter' date=' then cut through the spring and maybe recomp through the summer, only person who's gonna give a toss about you losing your abs over the winter is you and your missus lol. And us, but we'll understand  [/quote']
> 
> I know I know haha Just gonna cut over the winter.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> I'll be right with ya after my hols brother lol.
> 
> You got dis:cool2:


Fvck it lol I can drop 20lbs in 6 weeks if I need to


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arms/legs done

Can feel I'm gonna get 5 reps on 120kg squat soon. Did squats,legpress,leg ext all heavy,legs are fvcking battered and I feel a bit sick.

Had half a packet of custard creams and muesli for brekkie. Just had a shake with 500ml milk post workout. Going Lidls to get some munch now lol happy days.

Mrs was knackered so gonna train a bit later on the days she trains. She's not a morning person like me


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I know I know haha Just gonna cut over the winter.


Fair enough :thumbup1: Winter is definitely bulk season for me, I really lack energy in the summer so my training is never as intense and I usually end up maintaining over the summer months, this year though I'm gonna cut through it and stick with the bob basics for training/ So by the time I'm nice and shredded it'll be time to put my shirt back on :lol: Not sure I've thought this through...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Fair enough 1: Winter is definitely bulk season for me' date= I really lack energy in the summer so my training is never as intense and I usually end up maintaining over the summer months, this year though I'm gonna cut through it and stick with the bob basics for training/ So by the time I'm nice and shredded it'll be time to put my shirt back on  Not sure I've thought this through...


Lol

I can't cope on low cals/cardio when it's hot


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol
> 
> I can't cope on low cals/cardio when it's hot


Yeah, sod cardio anyway :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had 3 jam donuts incase of another hypo :whistling:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just had 3 jam donuts incase of another hypo :whistling:


Better safe than sorry bud

Everytime I walk past that aisle in Lidls, I have to physically stop myself from sniffing all the goodness, cookies, croissants, doughnuts, it's all too much for me lol.

Cutting. Fvcking. Sucks.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Better safe than sorry bud
> 
> Everytime I walk past that aisle in Lidls, I have to physically stop myself from sniffing all the goodness, cookies, croissants, doughnuts, it's all too much for me lol.
> 
> Cutting. Fvcking. Sucks.


It always gets me lol had 5 fvcking donuts now,be diabetic soon.


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

If you haven't tried them yet, grab some of Lidl's bakery cookies, they're only like 39p and when they're fresh they are amazing!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mattyhunt said:


> If you haven't tried them yet, grab some of Lidl's bakery cookies, they're only like 39p and when they're fresh they are amazing!


Had em a few times mate,they're nice


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Creatine Abusers

Slept ok but have woke up with lower back ache,dunno if it's from yesterday's squats or I just slept funny. Rest day today so hitting the sunbed for a 10min blast.

Suns out so might unleash the guns on the general public.

Have a good day ????


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Morning Creatine Abusers
> 
> Slept ok but have woke up with lower back ache,dunno if it's from yesterday's squats or I just slept funny. Rest day today so hitting the sunbed for a 10min blast.
> 
> ...


What do you do for work?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> What do you do for work?


Give spiritual psychic readings


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Give spiritual psychic readings


So you're unemployed then. Cool story!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> So you're unemployed then. Cool story!


Ok


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from the food bank. Didn't have any chicken breast so having muesli and a shake for breakfast ????


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

On the plus side though I did find a pair of old Nikes left outside the charity shop


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PMSL


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning Creatine Abusers
> 
> Slept ok but have woke up with lower back ache,dunno if it's from yesterday's squats or I just slept funny. Rest day today so hitting the sunbed for a 10min blast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Verno said:


> View attachment 172706


Just realised, there also appears to be one in your thread FelonE!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

There some serious tools on this forum lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Just realised, there also appears to be one in your thread FelonE!


Lol there's always a few wherever you go


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> There some serious tools on this forum lol.


Yep. Some nosey fvckers too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Get some tan on mate, can't wait for it to warm up a bit so I can rock the vests on weekends haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Get some tan on mate, can't wait for it to warm up a bit so I can rock the vests on weekends haha


Lol upped my mt2 dose now cos I'm getting a bit pale


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just polished off a big plate of homemade chips,beans and four eggs. Lovely jubbly.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

@FelonE fvcking quality responses to the pr1ck PMSL :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> @FelonE fvcking quality responses to the pr1ck PMSL :lol:


If what I did for work concerned him he'd already know lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ryker said:


> What do you do for work?


****s your mum for a handsome sum :thumb:


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

> ****s your mum for a handsome sum :thumb:


That's ok his d1ck isn't that big, your dad told me after he sucked him off. :bounce:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm unemployed, Ryker, whats wrong with that?

I like lifting, eating and doing sweet fvck all.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ryker said:


> That's ok his d1ck isn't that big, your dad told me after he sucked him off. :bounce:


Not unless he's a necrophile because my dad's dead... awkward :whistling:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> I'm unemployed, Ryker, whats wrong with that?
> 
> I like lifting, eating and doing sweet fvck all.


Fit 7 ****s into that and it's my perfect day.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mm chocolate Angel Delight ftw


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Watching Area 51


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Watching Area 51


Lmao, as if you just posted 'Watching Area 51'

You fvcking love logs!! 

I just loaded "Inflames - Cloud Connected" on Youtube, yeahhhhh!

Now i'm about to play somee counter-strike, cos i'm all about dat life.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Watching Area 51


Looks really good that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Lmao, as if you just posted 'Watching Area 51'
> 
> You fvcking love logs!!
> 
> ...


My FB lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Never drinking again


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I'm unemployed, Ryker, whats wrong with that?
> 
> I like lifting, eating and doing sweet fvck all.


who is this,sweet," fvck all " that your doing ?

and do you have pic's :wub:

cheers shaun :blush:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> who is this,sweet, fvck all that your doing ?
> 
> and do you have pic's :wub:
> 
> cheers shaun :blush:


Hi

My names Fvxk All

Cheers Paul


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Hi
> 
> My names Fvxk All
> 
> Cheers Paul


Paul,you sly ba$tard....

you knew how i feel about Tommy :wub:

cheers shaun :crying:

P.S. Did you make a log,maybe with some pic's i can see ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> Paul,you sly ba$tard....
> 
> you knew how i feel about Tommy :wub:
> 
> cheers shaun :crying:


Don't worry he's a slag


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I am nothing of the sort! :'(


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I am nothing of the sort! :'(


Well this is awkward


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Mates

Just weighed in at 14stone 5lbs(203lbs)

Looking fuller because I've been eating more the last few days,look better for it tbh.

Chest/back and shoulders getting destroyed today... Fvcking love it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Told the Mrs that after my bulk I'll have the same body as Eddie Hall. She said she'd dump me.......oh well,never liked her much anyway lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I've missed about a week, you back on yet?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I've missed about a week, you back on yet?


Not yet mate. On Monday I'll of cruised for 6 weeks so a couple more to go


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good weight that mate! 15 stone will come quick for you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good weight that mate! 15 stone will come quick for you


I'm starting to think so now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Post workout


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dem Welfare Gainz


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Don't worry he's a slag





TommyBananas said:


> I am nothing of the sort! :'(


NO NO NO Paul....

Tommy's a sweet lad :blush: .....

he be Diet Jesus :wub:

cheers shaun


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like a posh gym that, lockers and everything


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Looks like a posh gym that, lockers and everything


It's a Leisure Centre mate


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Post workout


Looking well mate. Nice one on the weigh in as well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> Looking well mate. Nice one on the weigh in as well


Cheers mate. Yeah decided to not worry so much about being lean atm and try and put some size on


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Aye we all go through it. I'm going through it now feel fat on non training days after a big meal or something.

Then I'll train and get a bit of a pump going and I'll feel lean(ish)!

The worst is when I feel my love handles or something and feel fat as fook, then look at my arms and think ffs I'm a skinny [email protected] Feel skinny fat ha.

Depends what day you catch you me on I guess lol... I'm looking forward to cutting and getting leaner, but also know how much of a hearfuvk it is lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs is at work,I'm sat in the park with Jiinx catching a tan while the boy plays. Park is rammed lol


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm starting to think so now


cough.... cough....told you so...

i had faith in you mate :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> cough.... cough....told you so...
> 
> i had faith in you mate 1:
> 
> cheers shaun


I know mate. I should have more faith in myself and stop doubting myself really


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chilli for dinner tonight


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What's your cals and macros for the cut mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> What's your cals and macros for the cut mate?


I'm not cutting mate.

I never count macros, just calories


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm not cutting mate.
> 
> I never count macros, just calories


Ah so just low carbing it in general then not specific grams to hit


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Ah so just low carbing it in general then not specific grams to hit


Yeah. Protein up,carbs down. As long as it hits my calorie target I don't worry about specific numbers


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Chilli for dinner tonight


Rice?

You'll die.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Rice?
> 
> You'll die.


Lol not much mate


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Post workout


Lookin great mate keep smashin it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DaveCW said:


> Lookin great mate keep smashin it.


Cheers bruv,I'll try lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wassuuuuup(yeah it's old but I like it so fvck off)

Arms and legs today so I will be treating them to some fvcking punishment,nothing more than the dirty slags deserve.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arms/Wheels done

I did the usual threw in some Mrs on back squats for the lols

Mrs weights are up again. Smashed it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tin of beans and sausages on toast and a shake post-workout


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just did the school run in a vest and the boys classmate shouted out 'JJ you've got a muscly stepdad' At least 9yr olds appreciate the gainz lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs fvcked the lid of the tin of tuna...........I put the Rocky theme song on while I sorted it out...............she called me a d1ckhead.........women eh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Been talking to yourself all day mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tuna pasta like a mofo


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Been talking to yourself all day mate


Usual fvcking day for me lol

Who said that?

No I didn't


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Usual fvcking day for me lol
> 
> Who said that?
> 
> No I didn't


Lol

Pasta looks good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> Pasta looks good


Plate is stacked.

Had to do some warm ups and strip ready to tackle it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Post pasta belly gainz lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Post pasta belly gainz lol


Fat slag


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Fat slag


Fat bulking is going well lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Fat bulking is going well lol


Don't joke or you'll be switching to a cut again tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Don't joke or you'll be switching to a cut again tomorrow


Nope. Fvcking going for it mate.

Got a tub of American Brownie ice-cream on the floor waiting for me to finish my burn lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Best of luck with the bulk mate. Hope it goes well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Best of luck with the bulk mate. Hope it goes well


Thanks Andy. Been a while since I've done a proper one.

Abs are overrated anyway lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good Morning UK-M

Weighed in at 14stone 6lbs this morning, don't look fat or watery so it must be lbm,sweet.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from a 4hr walk by the river,feet are fvcking killing


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just got back from a 4hr walk by the river,feet are fvcking killing


Gayyyy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Gayyyy


Well I won't treat you any different. Takes a lot of guts to come out on my thread. Well done mate I'm proud of you


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Well I won't treat you any different. Takes a lot of guts to come out on my thread. Well done mate I'm proud of you


Always a smart **** remark back :lol: wasnt expectinf anything less tbh :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Always a smart **** remark back  wasnt expectinf anything less tbh


You started it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Everyday I'm paddling lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Or paddling?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Or paddling?


I'm eating stop bullying me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm eating stop bullying me


What you eating? A dictionary I hope 

Arms look decent in the pic mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> What you eating? A dictionary I hope
> 
> Arms look decent in the pic mate


Pizza mate.

Cheers treacle


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah arms look good mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah arms look good mate


Cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just downloading the new Poltergeist film to watch tonight.


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just downloading the new Poltergeist film to watch tonight.







You wouldn't steal an handbag...

You wouldn't steal a car... (wait a minute...)

You wouldn't steal a baby... (wait wut?!)

You wouldn't shoot a policeman, and then steal his helmet.

You wouldn't go to the toilet in his helmet and then send it to the policeman's grieving widow... and then steal it again.

DOWNLOADING FILMS IS STEALING.

IF YOU DO IT YOU WILL FACE THE CONSEQUENCES.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Zurg said:


> You wouldn't steal an handbag...
> 
> You wouldn't steal a car... (wait a minute...)
> 
> ...


Have done all the above....gave the baby back though, annoying little [email protected]


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wtf I'm talking about


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

2190 calories right there


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Enjoy mate :cool2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Enjoy mate :cool2:


I did mate,was done in about 5mins lol Mrs said how the fvck do you eat so much haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ordering my test/npp this week. Looking forward to it now I'm set on bulking. Weight is coming on now already as I'm not fretting about my abs lol.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I did mate,was done in about 5mins lol Mrs said how the fvck do you eat so much haha


That's pretty impressive mate, keep up the good work. Just remember you're NOT on T3 anymore:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> That's pretty impressive mate, keep up the good work. Just remember you're NOT on T3 anymore


Lol I'm not bothered mate. I can't lean bulk for sh1t cos I start second guessing myself so I'm going all out and will cut later and hopefully be at least 15stone lean. Quick 8 week cut and I'll be sorted lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

How was that Area 51 film?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol I'm not bothered mate. I can't lean bulk for sh1t cos I start second guessing myself so I'm going all out and will cut later and hopefully be at least 15stone lean. Quick 8 week cut and I'll be sorted lol


Sounds good to me mate!

You won't even need 8wks, with your metabolism you'll be able to cut in the half the time especially as you're assisted now!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> How was that Area 51 film?


Yeah was good mate. Was quite an abrupt ending though,left you thinking...........oh is that it. Good film though still.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Sounds good to me mate!
> 
> You won't even need 8wks, with your metabolism you'll be able to cut in the half the time especially as you're assisted now!


I bet even if I am 210lbs leanish you'll still look 3x bigger lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yeah was good mate. Was quite an abrupt ending though,left you thinking...........oh is that it. Good film though still.


Cool, looks really good in the trailer. Will watch it when it's on sky


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Ordering my test/npp this week. Looking forward to it now I'm set on bulking. Weight is coming on now already as I'm not fretting about my abs lol.


What lab and what test mate? Sust?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> What lab and what test mate? Sust?


Neuro Pharma mate and yeah sus


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Neuro Pharma mate and yeah sus


Sounds good, what you going to be do length and dosage wise? How often you be jabbing too?

I'm sure you've put this somewhere on here but been away for a week really and Cba trawl through your log cause it had about an extra 10 pages a day :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Sounds good, what you going to be do length and dosage wise? How often you be jabbing too?
> 
> I'm sure you've put this somewhere on here but been away for a week really and Cba trawl through your log cause it had about an extra 10 pages a day


10 weeks is the plan

750mg sus

300mg npp

Lol

Twice a week jabbing


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 10 weeks is the plan
> 
> 750mg sus
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate, let the gain train commence :thumb: as @Sharpy76 said you'll never be a fat c*nt anyway because you only need to cut for a week and your shredded :lol: I can't wait to see you do this bulk with bulling AAS and then see you do a proper cut with cutting AAS!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Sounds good mate, let the gain train commence :thumb: as @Sharpy76 said you'll never be a fat c*nt anyway because you only need to cut for a week and your shredded  I can't wait to see you do this bulk with bulling AAS and then see you do a proper cut with cutting AAS!


I've been fat on a bulk a few times mate but can cut quickly and easily so it's not a problem lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I've been fat on a bulk a few times mate but can cut quickly and easily so it's not a problem lol


I don't think you could cut any quicker if you physically chopped bits off could ya you Cnut!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I don't think you could cut any quicker if you physically chopped bits off could ya you Cnut!


7 weeks my last one was lol went well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had a shake with oats and a plate of chips. Meal of champions


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fat roast dinner done. Gainsville here I come lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

1ltre of chocolate milkshake down. This fat bulking sh1t is easy lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fvckers

Weighed in at 14stone 4 (200lbs) this morning.

Upper body day,sh1ts getting fvcked up.

Thinking I might start my blast next Monday lol


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

@FelonE

DO you have a goal physique?

srs question.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> @FelonE
> 
> DO you have a goal physique?


I want to big and lean. I think 16stone would make me look decent.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Yes do you have a goal physique?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

16 stone and lean would look huge mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> 16 stone and lean would look huge mate


Lol would look good.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well those people that say we don't have to train hard on gear can do one. I just threw up after upper body day


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Well those people that say we don't have to train hard on gear can do one. I just threw up after upper body day


Agreed if you wanna make good gains you gotta work hard assisted or not


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Agreed if you wanna make good gains you gotta work hard assisted or not


Some people don't agree, normally natty people


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Some people don't agree, normally natty people


Shhhhhh you'll have natty Steve in here telling us were all gonna vanish if we come off


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Some people don't agree, normally natty people


Or pinky yesterday lol

Said Natty's train harder.... Then changed her mind.... Criticised assisted user..... Has used clen, dhacks t5's herself 

Pot kettle...


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Or pinky yesterday lol
> 
> Said Natty's train harder.... Then changed her mind.... Criticised assisted user..... Has used clen, dhacks t5's herself
> 
> Pot kettle...


That's true though I've heard Kai green trains like a pu55y


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> That's true though I've heard Kai green trains like a pu55y


Oh he does mate, just jabs gear and does legs, bums and tums Mon-Wed-Fri


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Oh he does mate, just jabs gear and does legs, bums and tums Mon-Wed-Fri


[email protected] wonder what his cycle looks like sounds perfect


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> [email protected] wonder what his cycle looks like sounds perfect


14g Test E each day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Or pinky yesterday lol
> 
> Said Natty's train harder.... Then changed her mind.... Criticised assisted user..... Has used clen, dhacks t5's herself
> 
> Pot kettle...


That was who I was referring too lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> That was who I was referring too lol


Guessed so lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I used to think Kai didn't train hard either until I saw this: (skip to about 4:45)






I understand the posts about kai's strength are sarcastic btw


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> I used to think Kai didn't train hard either until I saw this: (skip to about 4:45)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a beast,messy fvcker though throwing his weights in the floor,wonder if anyone tells him to put them back haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just demolished a big spag bol and 1ltre of chocolate milkshake


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> He's a beast,messy fvcker though throwing his weights in the floor,wonder if anyone tells him to put them back haha


Don't see why not.

He's big not tough or a great fighter I'd imagine.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> Don't see why not.
> 
> He's big not tough or a great fighter I'd imagine.


Because some people are intimidated by size


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Because some people are intimidated by size


That's true but it means fvckall tbh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> That's true but it means fvckall tbh


I agree. Not trying to sound like an 'internet hard man' lol but when I used to scrap a lot I knocked out some big fvxkers and I was 10stone.

I also know some big cvnts who look intimidating but are soft as sh1t.

A lad I know in Devon blew up on gear and suddenly thought he was hard,got chinned by some skinny little div.

It's not the size of the dog in the fight,it's the size of the fight in the dog


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I agree. Not trying to sound like an 'internet hard man' lol but when I used to scrap a lot I knocked out some big fvxkers and I was 10stone.
> 
> I also know some big cvnts who look intimidating but are soft as sh1t.
> 
> ...


17 and half stone, ugly nasty looking Cnut - however soft as sh!t........... Don't tell anyone though :wink:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> 17 and half stone, ugly nasty looking Cnut - however soft as sh!t........... Don't tell anyone though :wink:


Don't need to tell anyone

We all know you're ugly lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Don't need to tell anyone
> 
> We all know you're ugly lol


Oooooooooh you b!tch!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Oooooooooh you b!tch!


I'm a keyboard warrior lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'm a keyboard warrior lol


Gonna go eat a packet of Mars bars now ya bastid :crying:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Gonna go eat a packet of Mars bars now ya bastid :crying:


Making me hungry and I've only just eaten dinner lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Making me hungry and I've only just eaten dinner lol


Get some down ya lad :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Get some down ya lad :thumb:


Making some fudge in a min after I take the dog out.

Inb4fudgepackingjokes


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Making some fudge in a min after I take the dog out.
> 
> Inb4fudgepackingjokes


Picsornofudgepacking

:drool:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Picsornofudgepacking
> 
> :drool:


I'll take a pic of my hot fudge for you


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'll take a pic of my hot fudge for you


Good man, usual addy mate :wub:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Made cookies instead








@Verno


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ate 4,feel sick haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Made cookies instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Food porn!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning My Loyal Followers lol

Slept ok ready for todays arms/legs session.

Just ordered my NP sus and npp. Can't see it sitting in the cupboard for a couple of weeks so will be starting it on Monday lol. If I'm not 18stone lean by the end of it I'm going natty.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Morning My Loyal Followers lol
> 
> Slept ok ready for todays arms/legs session.
> 
> Just ordered my NP sus and npp. Can't see it sitting in the cupboard for a couple of weeks so will be starting it on Monday lol. If I'm not 18stone lean by the end of it I'm going natty.


The way to make you wait another couple of weeks would've been to order in another couple of weeks :tongue:

Glad you decided on npp. Think your gonna love it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> The way to make you wait another couple of weeks would've been to order in another couple of weeks :tongue:
> 
> Glad you decided on npp. Think your gonna love it


I heard they were low on stock cough lol


----------



## Fuark (Jun 27, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning My Loyal Followers lol
> 
> Slept ok ready for todays arms/legs session.
> 
> Just ordered my NP sus and npp. Can't see it sitting in the cupboard for a couple of weeks so will be starting it on Monday lol. If I'm not 18stone lean by the end of it I'm going natty.


Going natty my ar$e


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fuark said:


> Going natty my ar$e


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arms/Legs Done

Got 5 reps at 120kg,new it was coming but I'm still very happy.

Some bloke was just finishing squats as I got there. He said do you want me to take the weight off for you(2x20kg plates) No I'll warm up with that cheers mate I replied. We both laughed,such fun lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good sesh mate, looking big


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good sesh mate, looking big


Cheers mate,stuffing my face is definitely improving my strength lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Spunkbuckets

Weighed in at 14stone 5lbs

Am buying my own food again now for a while because I want to have my diet nailed for this blast and not be guessing my daily cals etc.

Rest day today so today I will rest

Have a good one you junkies


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Morning Spunkbuckets
> 
> Weighed in at 14stone 5lbs
> 
> ...


A week away and I'm well out the loop. Who's been buying your food????


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> A week away and I'm well out the loop. Who's been buying your food????


Lol I buy it but I've been eating normally and not really tracking cals,which is fine for me to maintain but to get the most out of my blast I want to be eating a diet more specific for my bulk so I don't waste the blast.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol I buy it but I've been eating normally and not really tracking cals,which is fine for me to maintain but to get the most out of my blast I want to be eating a diet more specific for my bulk so I don't waste the blast.


You used to have one of the most strict diets on hear now one of the most relaxed.

You know you can stick at a diet, I would track and eat clean with a treat here and there to keep you sane. You'll smash it, dirty bulking is an easy way of getting fat. But then again you cut like a mother fvcker.

I'm gonna stop woffeling now coz it irrelevant to you lol


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> You used to have one of the most strict diets on hear now one of the most relaxed.
> 
> You know you can stick at a diet, I would track and eat clean with a treat here and there to keep you sane. You'll smash it, dirty bulking is an easy way of getting fat. But then again you cut like a mother fvcker.
> 
> I'm gonna stop woffeling now coz it irrelevant to you lol


Eating 4k plus from clean food is harder than your dads C0ck when he eyeballs a sheep though.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ryker said:


> Eating 4k plus from clean food is harder than your dads C0ck when he eyeballs a sheep though.


No it ain't I can smash 4k+ clean


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> No it ain't I can smash 4k+ clean


You're a fvcking idiot.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You used to have one of the most strict diets on hear now one of the most relaxed.
> 
> You know you can stick at a diet, I would track and eat clean with a treat here and there to keep you sane. You'll smash it, dirty bulking is an easy way of getting fat. But then again you cut like a mother fvcker.
> 
> I'm gonna stop woffeling now coz it irrelevant to you lol


Yeah it's not gonna be 100% clean but I'll know how many cals I'm doing in. Not too worried about a bit of fat gain,after a few weeks cut I'll be sweet.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> You're a fvcking idiot.


I did 4000 clean yesterday,it's easy


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I do just under 4000 clean on training days it's not that hard


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Ryker said:


> You're a fvcking idiot.


I beg to differ....

Pot. Kettle. Black.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ryker said:


> You're a fvcking idiot.


Im hitting about 4500 a day + anything else to top up cyz im hungry/bored all clean without using bleach


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Im hitting about 4500 a day + anything else to top up cyz im hungry/bored all clean without using bleach


No bleach? Not clean then


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> No bleach? Not clean then


I just use the 10 second rule an blow on it

If it takes longer than 10 seconds to eat after being blown then it gets dirty n i have to chuck it in the bin.

Then chuck the bin in thr wheelie bin.

Then burn the wheelie bin.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ryker said:


> You're a fvcking idiot.


Hahaha says who some fvcking wolly that's been a member for a few weeks and done nothing but make a cvnt out himself. Bore off


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

mrwright said:


> Im hitting about 4500 a day + anything else to top up cyz im hungry/bored all clean without using bleach


What sort of foods you eating to hit them cals?

I've been struggling recently to get more cals in. Possibly due to oxy playing with my appetite


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't count my cals but I bet I'm hitting 4k, if not I won't be far off and it's clean.

It's pretty easy, just keep eating


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> What sort of foods you eating to hit them cals?
> 
> I've been struggling recently to get more cals in. Possibly due to oxy playing with my appetite


3 wheatabix 300ml milk

Protein bar

500Kcal flapjack

2 x 50g shakes with evo n 300ml milk

500G pasta and 750g 20% mince + sauce split over 5 days

4 eggs 100g or so chicken 2 slices toast

351g sweet pot with a few chicken breasts n a slice of bread

Then whatever butters sauces veg etc

And the occasional ice cream and/or cake!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

mrwright said:


> 3 wheatabix 300ml milk
> 
> Protein bar
> 
> ...


Guess I need to check my cals as I'm eating more than that.

Roughly

8 weetabix and milk + banana + shake

4 chicken sausage, 4 eggs, 2 burgen

250g uncle Ben's rice and 250g chicken

100g dry whokemeal pasta 250g mince

Steak and wedges

225g yog with whey and strawberries and blueberries

1 x cnp flapjack

1 x chocolate bar

And on training days I add in 1 Muller rice,250ml choc milk, bowl frosties and 50g whey.

Stopped gaining at the moment :-(


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Guess I need to check my cals as I'm eating more than that.
> 
> Roughly
> 
> ...


Packet of biscuits in there mate,easy 500+clas


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Packet of biscuits in there mate,easy 500+clas


Swapping over to tren/var/winny this week on my cut phase from Friday.

Will be moaning next week that I'm hungry!!!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Have been putting lashings of nutella on my pancakes though to boost cals up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jiinx just been vets and has been put on steroids lol apparently she could put weight on.........if she doesn't I'd say it was bunk gear.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Swapping over to tren/var/winny this week on my cut phase from Friday.
> 
> Will be moaning next week that I'm hungry!!!


Bulking is a lot more fun than cutting, hate being hungry. I've dropped tren now though and replaced with winni. I'm still a little hungry but nowhere near as much as when I was on tren and I'm about 200-300 cals less l


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Jiinx just been vets and has been put on steroids lol apparently she could put weight on.........if she doesn't I'd say it was bunk gear.


Tell them you have 15 dogs and get extra supplies


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Tell them you have 15 dogs and get extra supplies


I've put em in the cupboard with my stash lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Jiinx just been vets and has been put on steroids lol apparently she could put weight on.........if she doesn't I'd say it was bunk gear.


Just took my mother's cat to the vets for her repeat steroid prescription. She's been making all kinds of gains lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Just took my mother's cat to the vets for her repeat steroid prescription. She's been making all kinds of gains lol


B&C?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Guess I need to check my cals as I'm eating more than that.
> 
> Roughly
> 
> ...


Doesnt look a huge amount more few extra wheatabix sausages instead of my chicken with eggs yogurt instead of my 2nd shake abit more mince but alot of yours is lower kcal stuff like the banana berries etc

Up the pasta amount or add olive oil/more oil to ya shake

An try the flapjacks i have like 29p from home bargains 500kcals n have white choc milk choc cherry cheap an tasty as fuark

Or just shove ice cream on everythin!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

mrwright said:


> Doesnt look a huge amount more few extra wheatabix sausages instead of my chicken with eggs yogurt instead of my 2nd shake abit more mince but alot of yours is lower kcal stuff like the banana berries etc
> 
> Up the pasta amount or add olive oil/more oil to ya shake
> 
> ...


Want to keep fairly lean though whilst adding some mass. Guess it's just a slower process but easier come cutting time


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Have been adding in another toasted burgen with almond butter too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drink some milk


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Not read the thread.

What kind of biscuits we on to now?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So far today I've had 2928 cals

Carbs 357

Fat 97

Protein 157


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Not read the thread.
> 
> What kind of biscuits we on to now?


Rich Tea mate. Tried and tested


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> So far today I've had 2928 cals
> 
> Carbs 357
> 
> ...


Good effort, what you shooting for by the end of today?!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Good effort, what you shooting for by the end of today?!


4000+


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll of had 4750 by the time I've finished

If I don't have a snack too lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Some dodgy looking 4k "clean cals" in here lol

If I'm "clean" it's a case of supplements - whey, dextrose, blah blah blah

Then meat, rice, spuds with veg.

Bread doesn't come into it, or flapjacks.

One mans clean is another mans dirty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shhh lol


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

mrwright said:


> 3 wheatabix 300ml milk
> 
> Protein bar
> 
> ...


Ice cream or cake?

So not so much 4k clean


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Some dodgy looking 4k "clean cals" in here lol
> 
> If I'm "clean" it's a case of supplements - whey, dextrose, blah blah blah
> 
> ...


You eat fvcking digestive biscuits don't fvcking lie Rob


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> You eat fvcking digestive biscuits don't fvcking lie Rob


Language, potty mouth.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Language, potty mouth.


Sorry Dad


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> Sorry Dad


That's ok son

W4nker


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> That's ok son
> 
> W4nker


Fvck you dad

Cvnt face


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> Fvck you dad
> 
> Cvnt face


Go out and play

Gonna bone ya mum


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ryker said:


> You eat fvcking digestive biscuits don't fvcking lie Rob


Who said my name was Rob....

Prefer Hob Nobs tbh


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ryker said:


> Ice cream or cake?
> 
> So not so much 4k clean


4500ish

Then cake and icecream ontop


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Some dodgy looking 4k "clean cals" in here lol
> 
> If I'm "clean" it's a case of supplements - whey, dextrose, blah blah blah
> 
> ...


Id rather lick rykers ****hole than just eat plain rice chicken n veg no bread etc just no need for it unless your either prepping or have some intolerance otherwise why not enjoy your food but also eat good

Bread and oats aren't exactly dirty bulking even by the toughest if standards tho


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Id rather lick rykers ****hole than just eat plain rice chicken n veg no bread etc just no need for it unless your either prepping or have some intolerance otherwise why not enjoy your food but also eat good
> 
> Bread and oats aren't exactly dirty bulking even by the toughest if standards tho


Bread and oats are cleaner than his asshole


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Who said my name was Rob....
> 
> Prefer Hob Nobs tbh


You


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ryker said:


> You


Ah there you are baby :wub:

been looking for you :wink:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Bread and oats are cleaner than his asshole


That's because he wipes his ass with a snickers bar just shoves it right up


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Verno said:


> Ah there you are baby :wub:
> 
> been looking for you :wink:


You wanna fvck me like an animal


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> That's because he wipes his ass with a snickers bar just shoves it right up


He likes nuts up his bum?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ryker said:


> You wanna fvck me like an animal


Nah I'm good, just came to see if you've managed to string a witty sentence together yet Jon.

Alas it appears not.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Verno said:


> Nah I'm good, just came to see if you've managed to string a witty sentence together yet Jon.
> 
> Alas it appears not.


I am trying to learn off you but it seems you have fvckall interesting to say


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ryker said:


> I am trying to learn off you but it seems you have fvckall interesting to say


It's ok if you don't understand......here have a nice shiny teaspoon.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> I am trying to learn off you but it seems you have fvckall interesting to say


I know mate I was a good idea of a bit sick


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Haven't been in this thread for a few days I don't think, what you up to atm mate, bulking, cutting, cruising? Can't bloody keep up :lol: Getting the same myself atm tbh.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Id rather lick rykers ****hole than just eat plain rice chicken n veg no bread etc just no need for it unless your either prepping or have some intolerance otherwise why not enjoy your food but also eat good
> 
> Bread and oats aren't exactly dirty bulking even by the toughest if standards tho


Oh I enjoy good food too mate, no question.

My point is one persons clean isn't the same as the next.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Haven't been in this thread for a few days I don't think' date=' what you up to atm mate, bulking, cutting, cruising? Can't bloody keep up [emoji38'] Getting the same myself atm tbh.


Bulking my man. Was 201lbs this morning.

Start my sus/npp on Monday


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ryker said:


> You


Can't remember me ever saying "my name is Rob"


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Not been on this thread for a while. Everyone just arguing?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> Not been on this thread for a while. Everyone just arguing?


Not everyone mate. Just @Ryker,craves attention the poor lad


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Not everyone mate. Just @Ryker,craves attention the poor lad


Who is he? And who's this John who everyone's on about in the thread about Baltic oxy's? You starting new journal when you start the sus and npp next week?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> Who is he? And who's this John who everyone's on about in the thread about Baltic oxy's? You starting new journal when you start the sus and npp next week?


Probably the same person mate. No avi w4nkers.

Yep will be a new 10 week bulking journal


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

sen said:


> Who is he? And who's this John who everyone's on about in the thread about Baltic oxy's? You starting new journal when you start the sus and npp next week?


Jonboracay was a Baltic rep, and he wasn't subtle lol

Ryker is either a previous banned member or a double account.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Jonboracay was a Baltic rep, and he wasn't subtle lol
> 
> Ryker is either a previous banned member or a double account.


Yep

Fvcking sad mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Oi that's Mr no Avi w4nker thank you!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Oi that's Mr no Avi w4nker thank you!


Lol You're not a w4nker though mate

These gobby little faceless tossers I'm on about


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Not everyone mate. Just @Ryker,craves attention the poor lad


Coming form the picture whore..lmfao

Them drugs you sell must have gone to your head


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Can't remember me ever saying "my name is Rob"


Ok Dave:rockon:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> Coming form the picture whore..lmfao
> 
> Them drugs you sell must have gone to your head


Oooh lol

Calm down John


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol You're not a w4nker though mate
> 
> These gobby little faceless tossers I'm on about


Oh I dunno I have my moments lol

Right gym then fish and chips


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Oooh lol
> 
> Calm down John


That's what I said to your mum Peter


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> That's what I said to your mum Peter


My mum would chin you lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Oh I dunno I have my moments lol
> 
> Right gym then fish and chips


Clean eating ftw lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ryker said:


> That's what I said to your mum Peter


Lol take a bow tart :clap:

So if it wasn't milky that banned you who was it?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Clean eating ftw lol


It's the Tren........I swear


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> It's the Tren........I swear


Baltic?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Baltic?


Lol!

WC mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Lol!
> 
> WC mate


At least it's legit then lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> At least it's legit then lol


Yeah ain't that one a shocker?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Yeah ain't that one a shocker?


That's why John got banned on purpose


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> That's why John got banned on purpose


Probably mate lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So I've already done 4700 odd cals in and now eating a fvck off bowl of ice-cream

Rykers been banned lol again


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> So I've already done 4700 odd cals in and now eating a fvck off bowl of ice-cream
> 
> Rykers been banned lol again


Ice cream rules, can't wait for Saturday night


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Lads and Ladettes

Weighed in at 14stone 7lbs this morning. Weighing myself regularly to make sure I'm eating enough which I obviously am cos I've put on 7lbs in a couple of weeks and still look fairly lean.










Probably water etc but I don't look too bad so I'm happy

Upper body day 2 today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs just weighed in at 7stone 11lbs. Up 9lbs in 8weeks,getting stronger too. Very happy,she looks better for it too.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great increase for you both!! Still looking lean too, it's working well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper Day 2 done you sexy lot

Bench

Incline bench

Dips

Pullups(straight legs,no movement)

Pulldowns

Seated rows

Seated db shoulder press

Front raises

Lat raises

Rear delts

Felt strong and getting more reps now

Thoroughly enjoyed it old boy

Think my shizzle will be here today,to wait til Monday or to jab today hmmm lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Great increase for you both!! Still looking lean too, it's working well


Cheers mate. She's very happy and I am too,can't seem to get fat even on a fat bulk lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. She's very happy and I am too,can't seem to get fat even on a fat bulk lol


I need your genes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I need your genes


Crazy ain't it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello cuteys lol

First 6 weeks worth


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Hello cuteys lol
> 
> First 6 weeks worth


You jabbed yet :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> You jabbed yet


Just about too lol

Mrs never seen me do it before haha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just about too lol
> 
> Mrs never seen me do it before haha


Don't let her do it for you,I swear whenever my mrs does mine I get pip think she does it on purpose lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Don't let her do it for you,I swear whenever my mrs does mine I get pip think she does it on purpose lol


She wouldn't anyway

And I wouldn't let her lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just about too lol
> 
> Mrs never seen me do it before haha


New you wouldn't last till Monday :lol: New log this afternoon? :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> New you wouldn't last till Monday :lol: New log this afternoon? :lol:


Sure bloody lol

Just pinned 1.5ml of each


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Sure bloody lol
> 
> Just pinned 1.5ml of each


Let the gains commence


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Fvck you now I want to start my blast again  7 weeks to go


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Fvck you now I want to start my blast again  7 weeks to go


How long since ya last one?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> How long since ya last one?


3 weeks lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> 3 weeks lol


One more and you'll be ok

Not srs


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Sure bloody lol
> 
> Just pinned 1.5ml of each


Whats mg per ml is the NPP? And are you running Test E or Sus?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Whats mg per ml is the NPP? And are you running Test E or Sus?


100mg

Sus mate


----------

